# What's on your workbench?



## vadsy

I completely rewired this little piece with some Novak Gold Foils. New bridge but still waiting on a pickguard and then she gets loaded with 12's and tuned down a whole step.


----------



## Guest

Pickguard waiting to be filed down a bit here.
Shield the pups in my Jazz bass.


----------



## JonnyD

vadsy said:


> I completely rewired this little piece with some Novak Gold Foils. New bridge but still waiting on a pickguard and then she gets loaded with 12's and tuned down a whole step.


I just picked up one of these a few days ago off Kijiji. What a wicked guitar, crazy Birdseye maple neck and the neck itself is massive, well feels massive. A pickup upgrade is definitely in the works. 

So that upgrade and a 60’s telecaster reissue, waiting on the body to come back from being refinished. Those are what I’m working on.


----------



## John Kingma

In the process of making a set of templates for a copy of a Burns Steer.

I'm not copying the typical Steer headstock though... I've come up with something a bit less ugly.


----------



## Dorian2

Have my Nephews GWL Costco special on mine. Basic setup of a Strat style. Truss rod didn't break surprisingly. Thing's a twig. Goes out of tune playing 1 - 3 chords, so suggested a trem block. Wants Trem functional for now so I'm just going to deck it. Till later when he brings it back cuz it'll still be going out I'm certain. Gives me more setup chops though, so it's OK.


----------



## mhammer

vadsy said:


> I completely rewired this little piece with some Novak Gold Foils. New bridge but still waiting on a pickguard and then she gets loaded with 12's and tuned down a whole step.


Interesting. Given the shorter scale of the Mustang, maybe you only need to tune down a half step to make a set of 12s bendy enough. OTOH, I don't know what your desired degree of bendyness is.

One thing I will put in a plug for is that the 3-position pickup switches on the Mustang allow you to do the Jerry Donahue Tele thing. If the bass is shaved off the neck pickup, and the neck and bridge are put out of phase, it sounds remarkably like the neck+middle "cluck" setting on a Strat. If you want the standard thin nasal out-of-phase tone, then just leave the neck pickup on without phase-reverse, and flip the phase on the bridge pickup. But I understand that some folks prefer to use the switches for series-parallel.

But I look forward to your take on the gold foils.


----------



## johnnyshaka

vadsy said:


> I completely rewired this little piece with some Novak Gold Foils. New bridge but still waiting on a pickguard and then she gets loaded with 12's and tuned down a whole step.


That sure is a funny looking tele if I've ever seen one.


----------



## jb welder

vadsy said:


>


A good bench always has an 'opener at the ready'.
A pro bench has backup.


----------



## gtrguy

Will try to post up some pics- planning on switching my hardtail Strat from a set of Fralin Real '54s back to the original setup of a SD Pearly Gates Plus and SD '59. I have complete pickguard setups for the two configurations so it's a quick and easy swap.

On a related note- it doesn't look like Fender do any hardtails in the American strat lineup any more.


----------



## Tone Chaser

This one has been going back and forth to the bench for the last couple of days. I have salvaged as much as I can. I managed to get the electronics to work, and get three of six bridge saddles unseized, replaced the adjusters on those. The other three, only one adjuster came out on each, the others are messed up. I actually believe that the Allen heads were pooched on those long ago before seizing up.

Still have fret work to do. I just threw on some crappy used strings to see how things adjust out, and hear how it sounds so far.

I will see if I can get a machine shop friend, to EDM out the seized adjusters, then chase the threads, install new adjusters.

The guitar shows promise.


----------



## Lincoln

johnnyshaka said:


> That sure is a funny looking tele if I've ever seen one.


At first glance I thought it was a strat and I was about to faint. But then I saw it was a Mustang. That was a close one.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Aw sheeeeeeeeeet.

1) Champ/Herzog + fuzz scratch build - troubleshooting some noise issues
2) New (to me) Garnet Sessionman FTR needs a once over - maybe the fuzz is wonky, maybe not
3) my bud's jam man looper - think it's good now but need an XLR cable to test it and I have none at home for some stupid reason
4) another bud's synth module - suspected bad jack
5) mostly finished Mutron III (Lovetone Meatball) copy 
6 thru 100) a bunch of pedal projects PCBs - Electric Mistress, Gristleizer, Rat, an octave down + up + harmonic thing, like a EHX microsynth minus the filters but diff circuit, ValveWizaerd UBoat (sub octave), OCD, 5 band EQ, and a SSOD v2 (Stupid Simple Overdrive - no PCB for that, cuz so stupid simple)...

And cuz this seems like a pic based thread - graphics for the the enclosure for the Mutron (which I have already acid etched onto the box):


----------



## Ronbeast

I’ve got some short term and some long term lol. It takes me a while to get projects finished, unfortunately. 

Short term, I just finished installing a new bridge on my Squier strat, now I have the parts to make a better wiring harness for the same strat. I’m also making a fuzz face clone.

Long term, I need to recap and otherwise overhaul my Peavey Standard 260h. Then I have my acoustic guitar that will likely remain a work in progress for a long time; it’s truly a turd, and I like it as a never ending challenge.


----------



## torndownunit

I have no bench but I've been collecting parts


----------



## vadsy

johnnyshaka said:


> That sure is a funny looking tele if I've ever seen one.


I want to try it but eventually it will go to someone else. Experiments are good but I know what I am and I don't want to ruin the balance in the jam room.



jb welder said:


> A good bench always has an 'opener at the ready'.
> A pro bench has backup.


this comment made me feel like a pro,. I am far from it though



Lincoln said:


> At first glance I thought it was a strat and I was about to faint. But then I saw it was a Mustang. That was a close one.


you won't be needing to faint anytime soon, I've been passing on Strat deals left and right,. even really good deals on really nice guitars. last time I played a strat I got cooties and hep C, lesson learned


----------



## Lincoln

Words you'll never hear spoken in the Edmonton area, "help me hide the strats, Vadsy's coming over". 


I'm working on a Firebird with a PRS style neck, and a string-thru Fender type bridge.


----------



## vadsy

Lincoln said:


> Words you'll never hear spoken in the Edmonton area, "help me hide the strats, Vadsy's coming over".
> 
> 
> I'm working on a Firebird with a PRS style neck, and a string-thru Fender type bridge.
> View attachment 245366


tell me more, that looks awesome!


----------



## Lincoln

vadsy said:


> tell me more, that looks awesome!


Well thank you!
Body wood is Espave (wild Cashew) and it's very light. I did it all in one piece (like your stepped Tele) rather than center & wings like I've done in the past. Antique cherry dye with a black burst. Bolt on Maple neck, Rosewood board, Pickups are hand wound from Mr Fabulous Guitars in Australia. Neck & bridge are humbuckers, center is P90 wind called a Phoenix. Australia has a good exchange rate, ($200AU = $188CA ) and the shipping cost is comparable.


----------



## keto

@Lincoln built body, Nordstrand pre, 2 pups 2 batteries. Still contemplating going at it.


----------



## Lincoln

keto said:


> View attachment 245372
> 
> 
> @Lincoln built body, Nordstrand pre, 2 pups 2 batteries. Still contemplating going at it.


OMG that's a lot of wires!


----------



## keto

Lincoln said:


> OMG that's a lot of wires!


I don’t think the pup wires are in there yet, it’s crowded. I have the diagram, I just have to get at it.


----------



## nnieman

Swamp ash broadcaster style
North American ash - single p90 bridge pickup 


__
http://instagr.am/p/BupkNsnAja8/

I don’t get to keep either of them  

Nathan


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Just finished work on 3 guitars for a guy. This is the first one. It amazes me that someone can think they can compensate for something out of spec (nut height) by putting something else out of spec (neck relief). Plays nice now though.


----------



## Silvertone

Stainless steel templates. Contemplating a 59 Burst build. 









Cheers Peter.


----------



## Wardo

Relic'd acoustics could be big so gonna practice up on this one and then see if people will pay me to mess up their guitars.










K&K into an HD28V - work bench is an ironing board.


----------



## davetcan




----------



## mhammer

I don't know if it's some sort of unconscious association with lingerie, but that purple is dead sexy.

The vibrato bridge is interesting. Manufacturer?


----------



## SaucyJack

This 70's MIJ strat. Pic looks good but it's actually a mess. It'll need a new everything...

I'd have gotten rid of it ages ago except for the monster neck profile!


----------



## Silvertone

A nice block of S.A. Mahogany. Hopefully get 4 nice necks out of this chunk.


















Cheers Peter.


----------



## davetcan

mhammer said:


> I don't know if it's some sort of unconscious association with lingerie, but that purple is dead sexy.
> 
> The vibrato bridge is interesting. Manufacturer?


To the best of my knowledge it's just an American Standard Trem.

Fender Strat Tremolo Assembly, American Standard, Chrome


----------



## mhammer

So it is. The rounded corners and dual pivot points threw me. I guess I just don't keep up with Fender's various premium lines.


----------



## greco

@davetcan

All of the the plastic on the black strat looks like mint green...or is it just the lighting?









Why is the famous Cadbury's tin missing form the pic? Shame on you for the resultant lowering the the standard of your bench pics.


----------



## davetcan

"form the pic"? Jesus, I thought we'd gone over this already 

Cadbury tin is stage right, I forgot to slide it in.



greco said:


> @davetcan
> 
> All of the the plastic on the black strat looks like mint green...or is it just the lighting?
> View attachment 246280
> 
> 
> Why is the famous Cadbury's tin missing *form the pic*? Shame on you for the resultant lowering the the standard of your bench pics.


----------



## davetcan

I hadn't paid a lot of attention to the black body, it just showed up yesterday and I was really after the neck. It's a '93 MIM Squier and you are very observant, all the plastics are mint green, even the pup covers and knobs. How weird is that?



greco said:


> @davetcan
> 
> All of the the plastic on the black strat looks like mint green...or is it just the lighting?
> View attachment 246280
> 
> 
> Why is the famous Cadbury's tin missing form the pic? Shame on you for the resultant lowering the the standard of your bench pics.


----------



## davetcan

mhammer said:


> So it is. The rounded corners and dual pivot points threw me. I guess I just don't keep up with Fender's various premium lines.


Me either, it may be nothing of the sort, LOL.


----------



## greco

davetcan said:


> "form the pic"? Jesus, I thought we'd gone over this already


Hrw did I get sr many rf these prsts?


----------



## greco

davetcan said:


> "form the pic"? Jesus, I thought we'd gone over this already


I tried to switch the plastic buttons for "r" and "o" on my keyboard. Unfortunately this makes the word "or" into "ro" ...along with rther resultant complicatirns


----------



## greco

davetcan said:


> "form the pic"? Jesus, I thought we'd gone over this already


I toied to switch the plastic buttrns for "r" and "o" on my keybraod. Unfootunately this makes the wrrd "or" into "ro" ...alrng with rther resultant complicatirns


----------



## greco

davetcan said:


> "form the pic"? Jesus, I thought we'd gone over this already


I toied to switch the plastic buttrns for "r" and "o" on my keybraod. Unfootunately this makes the wrod "or" into "ro" ...along with rther resultant complicatirns


----------



## greco

davetcan said:


> "form the pic"? Jesus, I thought we'd gone over this already


eooro


----------



## greco

davetcan said:


> "form the pic"? Jesus, I thought we'd gone over this already


 mroe eooro...srooy


----------



## vadsy

do you smell toast, @greco?


----------



## greco

vadsy said:


> do you smell toast, @greco?


Nr ...rrrps ...I mean No


----------



## knight_yyz

Decided to upgrade the pickups on my Greco EGW-80 AKA their version of the Les Paul Custom Light. It has the Screamin 82's in there but they are ceramic magnets. So I bought a set of A2 Alnico and a set of A3 Alnico magnets. Took a little longer than expected, desoldering gold covers from bases is a PITA. Got it all done and I have to say the upgrade was worth the 15 bucks for the magnets. I thought it sounded great with the cheap ceramics, but with the Alnico 2's!!! Wow ! Huge difference. The pickup is still bright but not ice picky. Less sterile, seems to have a bit more of everything across the board. I decided a compass was cheaper to buy than a magnet polarity tester. In case you are wondering...


----------



## knight_yyz

So I have about 40 feet of Van Damme Pro cable and finally decided to use it. Well, a whopping 6 feet of it LOL. Made a new "tweed" cable to go match the brownface Vibroverb. Braided sleeve ( think chinese finger trap that is 6 foot long) with neutrik silent ends. In case you were wondering, the Van Damme is softer and therefore a bit more flexible. It has a lower capacitance than Mogami and is much easier to cut than Mogami.


----------



## vokey design

NGD means setup day 
Out with the gold, and in with the old. Never been a fan of gold hardware so it goes back to stock.


----------



## JonnyD

A AV jaguar going under the knife for some personal touches


----------



## nnieman

My second binding job!

__
http://instagr.am/p/BvSLnM0gzVR/

Also some Olympic white tele ness

__
http://instagr.am/p/BvS7gVMgo7v/

Nathan


----------



## Jim DaddyO

A Wayne's World Strat that I worked on before. In for it's annual check up/maintenance.


----------



## JonnyD

Added some personal touches to my jaguar. Relic, checking and dirt to the checking.


----------



## RBlakeney

It’s been a pretty full bench this week.


----------



## Dorian2

^^ Damn those Tacos look good!

A friend asked me to have a go at her GWL el cheapo because of fret sprout. Considering I have no experience in dealing with this issue, I figured this would be a good occasion to do my first pseudo fret dressing. The frets were sticking out quite far about a week ago, but after 7 or 8 days rehydrating in my basement, I figure it's time to try it out. I have a cheap CHinese set of diamond files from Kijiji that seem pretty decent, but none of them are ground down for the finger board. I've decide to just tape of the board and the sides where the binding is to get the job done. She isn't worried about any damage but I'm being pretty Anal about it all. I really do not want to fuck it up because it's a reflection of my own work, cheap ass guitar or not. More experience for me of course. As you can see by the picture, if I mess it up badly, I'll just throw it in the furnace and tell her that it was a lost cause!


----------



## Lincoln

you'll do just fine @Dorian2 . Go slow, start on the high E side of the fret board, way up high. That way, if you do have a "learning oops" nobody will ever notice it. 

If you run into trouble, give me a call.


----------



## Dorian2

Already done! Turned out pretty good. I have a cheap set of magnifying glasses for more detailed work. Works great for the $30 I spent. They're becoming an invaluable tool in all sorts of occasions actually. Great for electronic work.

https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B016N6NA92?aaxitk=8-C.XYzVFG.JWrXwqaYX6w&pd_rd_i=B016N6NA92&pf_rd_p=38a3d01f-684b-40f1-a277-b930e376d1f9&hsa_cr_id=3188736080001&sb-ci-n=productDescription&sb-ci-v=Fancii Headband LED Illuminated Head Magnifier Visor - 1X to 3.5X Zoom with 5 Detachable Lenses – Hands Free Head Worn Lighted Magnifying Glasses for Reading, Jewelry Loupe, Watch & Electronic Repair

I did the finger test in playing position after and had to touch up a couple of sharp ones up higher. I just finished wiping off the Lemon Oil that I soaked the neck with for about 10 minutes before wiping off. Most of the oil was sucked into the dried catacombs of this guitars Hell.


----------



## nnieman

Too rainy and windy to spray so I worked on some pickguards





































I'm not sure where to go with the bound top but I'm leaning towards the half guard.

The guard on the supro style with the bigsby is my design
I'm not 100% but so far I think I like it.
Its going to be a vintage supro Kingston style pickup in the brige and p90 in the neck.
Bigsby is upgraded with Toner hinge plate.

Nathan


----------



## RustyCanuck

I've got a couple on the go, here's a mongrel: older Foto Flame body, Blacktop loaded pickguard and CV neck.










I'm also stripping the poly from the CV body to use somewhere else, it took a couple hours with the heat gun. Some sanding will be required of course, the goal is a Tru Oil finish.
Somebody had attempted to relic the body by sanding through the poly on a couple of spots, it looked bad! The black mark you can see on the upper bout is my attempt at hiding it with a sharpie until I could get to it.


----------



## KapnKrunch

Great thread that I have been missing. Sorry if I missed any "likes" along the way this morning.

Trying to convert a Boss FS-6 to passive after frying it with the wrong adaptor. Need a blank board to hold the switches in the case. This didn't work.


----------



## KapnKrunch

@jb welder thanks for showing where to cut the traces and isolate the switches. Works perfectly as a 100% passive device. No more batteries -- whoo-hoo!


----------



## KapnKrunch

And Bob's yer uncle...


----------



## knight_yyz

Picked up a few low end Japanese strats to flip. First is the Metallic Blue Fernades the function FST-55-MTB with FRT locking tremolo. The second is a Tokai Custom Edition.


----------



## knight_yyz

I hate setting up Floyds, so I did the easy one first. I have to say for a budget guitar the Tokai Custom sounds amazing! pots are still smooth as silk, 5 way works like it should. Neck is straight frets look almost new and it has a full size trem block!


----------



## knight_yyz

So, it took me about a half hour to figure this one out. I've only owned one floyd Rose type guitar before and I didn't like it. Ok it was only an Ibanez RG. Ok this is not a licensed Floyd Rose, it is Fernandes FRT. This one is so different from the Ibanez I didn;t know where to start. First off, you don't cut the balls off the strings. This one actually uses the ball. I've seen some people cut them off, and some people use the ball at the peg. Can't do either with this one.... Man, I hope this intonates when I get it all setup. I'm not a big fan of the lack of adjustment screws. Loosen the allen bolt tap it tighten it and test. Ughh... I like the look of this one, it isn't massive, but those adjustment screws that normallly stick out the back would be friendlier to intonate. LOL Anyone know what the black knurled knobs are for? It's not for intonation


----------



## nnieman

Pine p bass with dark tortoise guard.
Some Tele guards


----------



## keto

@knight_yyz i don’t know why they should be given your pics, but they look like they should lock down the strings, which I assume also lock at headstock, or is it free floating? Weird anyways.


----------



## Dorian2

Going to be tackling the Kitchen and bathroom cupboards and drawers. This is a small drawer front that I'm testing a couple of stains on. Going with Minwax. Not sure what color.


----------



## knight_yyz

keto said:


> @knight_yyz i don’t know why they should be given your pics, but they look like they should lock down the strings, which I assume also lock at headstock, or is it free floating? Weird anyways.


Normally there is fine tuning after locking the string. But I don't see how those thumb wheels do that. I'll know later today when I start set up


----------



## KapnKrunch

knight_yyz said:


> Normally there is fine tuning after locking the string. But I don't see how those thumb wheels do that. I'll know later today when I start set up


Looks like each arm will rotate slightly to move the position of the string-holding notch -- away from the bridge when screwed in (raising pitch), and closer to the bridge when screwed out (lowering pitch).


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Looks like a fine tuning fulcrum mechanism to me. The more you tighten the screw, the more tension it puts on the string.


----------



## knight_yyz

Yup, You guys are right, the way the ball is held in the pivot, it gets tighter or loose depending on which way you turn it. I have to say this was a breeze to setup. Intonation is good, action is fantastic. Humbucker has a push pull for coil tap. 5 way switch. No static!! no Hum!! This is a really nice guitar


----------



## knight_yyz

I was expecting this and my 72 Gneco to show up today. All they sent was this and my lenses. Another older elephant (Zo) from Japan. The white has turned a nice shade of cream already. Teaser pics....


----------



## knight_yyz

Well, whomever owned this guitar played the hell out of it with horrible action and no intonation whatsoever. Frets are a bit worn. LOL. I'll work on that tomorrow. Battery box lid was broken but is now repaired. Trying to find a 9 volt to test the amp. I installed the official ZO-3 strings which are not necessary. But very convenient because there is no cutting. They are the perfect length for 24" scale. 

Specs: 
Early 90's MIJ, Alder Body, maple neck, 24" rosewood fretboard with 22F, onboard 5 watt amp into a 4" speaker, or use the output jack and plug ino your favorite amp. Runs on 9V for the amp. Gold Goth hardware


----------



## Merlin

This one:










It needed fret leveling, nut work, resoldering the neck pickup ground, and a new output jack. It now plays as well as one could expect from such a beast.


----------



## Silvertone

New batch of stainless steel fret slotting and inlay, and head stock templates. Some old favorites and a couple custom one offs -









Cheers Peter.


----------



## nnieman

Silvertone said:


> New batch of stainless steel fret slotting and inlay, and head stock templates. Some old favorites and a couple custom one offs -
> View attachment 252828
> 
> 
> Cheers Peter.


Wow those are great!!

Did you do those on your cnc?

Nathan


----------



## Silvertone

nnieman said:


> Wow those are great!!
> 
> Did you do those on your cnc?
> 
> Nathan


No, I wish. I guess I could try aluminum but these are laser cut out of 1/8" thick stainless steel. I just make up the CAD plans and have them cut at a place about 45 mins away. They are very handy for building fret boards and head stock layout.

Cheers Peter.


----------



## Lincoln

Silvertone said:


> New batch of stainless steel fret slotting and inlay, and head stock templates. Some old favorites and a couple custom one offs -
> View attachment 252828
> 
> 
> Cheers Peter.


OMG...........can we get a wet clean-up in isle 2 please?


----------



## nnieman

Silvertone said:


> No, I wish. I guess I could try aluminum but these are laser cut out of 1/8" thick stainless steel. I just make up the CAD plans and have them cut at a place about 45 mins away. They are very handy for building fret boards and head stock layout.
> 
> Cheers Peter.


Thanks

Nathan


----------



## nnieman

Double post


----------



## nnieman

A mock up before clear coat

If you zoom in you can see the writing in neck pocket.
3.95 lbs 

Nathan


----------



## vadsy

nnieman said:


> A mock up before clear coat
> 
> If you zoom in you can see the writing in neck pocket.
> 3.94 lbs
> 
> Nathan


I really dig that


----------



## knight_yyz

Intonation and action are much better now.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Nope, not making anything this time. Except maybe making your head spin. Guitar intonation can be figured out using maths. It just takes a little bit of thought and logic, and the pieces will finally fall into place. The maths are not difficult when it comes right down to it. A bit of division and multiplication, no algebra, trigonometry, or calculus needed. I try to simplify just how guitars work in this video. A bit of a rabbit hole, but it’s one I enjoyed going down.


----------



## Silvertone

Some custom templates and matching ziricote fret boards.









and some more BRW fret board blanks. I'm sad because I will have cut 16 of these boards and none are mine!  oh well. It makes my shop smell nice anyway.









Cheers Peter.


----------



## nnieman

Another pine tele - testing the fit of the neck
I’ll call that good enough 

Nathan


----------



## Lincoln

nnieman said:


> Another pine tele - testing the fit of the neck
> I’ll call that good enough
> 
> Nathan
> 
> View attachment 253908
> View attachment 253910


Yup, looks like perfection!

I'm diggin the cordless die grinder. Looks like variable speed too. I have a lot of that Milwaukee M12 series stuff. Love it all.


----------



## nnieman

Lincoln said:


> Yup, looks like perfection!
> 
> I'm diggin the cordless die grinder. Looks like variable speed too. I have a lot of that Milwaukee M12 series stuff. Love it all.


Its so friggin handy!

I have never owned a "good" dremal tool before and this thing is awesome!

Nathan


----------



## Guest

Silvertone said:


> It makes my shop smell nice anyway.


Save the sawdust for potpourri?


----------



## Silvertone

laristotle said:


> Save the sawdust for potpourri?


I could probably sell bags of the dust. LOL It has magical properties as everyone knows. ;-) I was actually thinking of looking into making car air fresheners that have a burst on the front and back with a root beer smell. I bet they would sell like hot cakes.

Cheers Peter.


----------



## nnieman

Chasing a wiring issue

The rotary switch was fubar and the wire from the switch to the jack was broken.

The neck on this thing is HUGE!!
Only 18 frets tho lol

Nathan


----------



## Dorian2

Dorian2 said:


> Going to be tackling the Kitchen and bathroom cupboards and drawers. This is a small drawer front that I'm testing a couple of stains on. Going with Minwax. Not sure what color.



Update on test piece.










Which led to the 1 Bathroom being finished and working on the 2nd.


----------



## Dorian2

Forgot to mention we went with Minwax Special Walnut. A medium between the dark and light Walnut. I'm pretty impressed by the Minwax product actually. Sorry for sidelining the thread. 

And like an idiot and didn't take before and after pictures.


----------



## Silvertone

My workbench today is my computer table. Working on replicating a strat body to replace an existing body that got all dinged up. PITA really but oh well. Just doing some CAD work to figure out the routes for new pickups and tremolo.









Cheers Peter.


----------



## nnieman

Some designing/ prototyping / planning my next build

Double p90 based off a duo jet shape
I changed the shape a bit but I'm undecided - I might just stick with the duo jet shape.
What do you guys think?
Chunky shape or stick with duojet?
Is two p90s on a Gretsch blasphemy?






























I started with a plywood mockup then decided to use some old pine - I wanted something I could hold and see how it feels sitting in my lap.

Nathan


----------



## vadsy

this one went back to stock yesterday, less some pots and caps


----------



## davetcan

Damn that's nice!!!!!


----------



## bolero

pickup swap, putting some Throbak MT-102B's in

see if this image works:


----------



## bolero

weird external image links do not work here, but then they show up if you reply to the post?

oh well. got the pups in, just need to set things up. another pic, that may not show up:


----------



## Guest

bolero said:


> pickup swap, putting some Throbak MT-102B's in
> 
> see if this image works:













bolero said:


> another pic, that may not show up:


----------



## Budda

My friend came over and we put my second vineham brown noser in the other strat. I'm proud to say I manned the iron for the whole removal/installation this time. It is definitely helpful to have someone to add light or solder to the work though!


----------



## davetcan

LOL, I was just about to post these. It's the dreaded "privacy error" bug again.



laristotle said:


> View attachment 255600
> 
> 
> View attachment 255602


----------



## Guest

Yes, the dreaded 's'.


----------



## bolero

weird there is no https on those image links?

but thx for fixing it! did you just upload them to GC?


----------



## Guest

bolero said:


> weird there is no https on those image links?
> 
> but thx for fixing it! did you just upload them to GC?


For some reason, this site automatically pastes the https on.
Yes, straight upload.
You're welcome.


----------



## knight_yyz

1984 Tokai Silver Star, SS38 closet Queen. large headstock 3 bolt with beautiful rosewood board. Imported this from Japan a few weeks ago. Thing was filthy!! But after wiping away all the grime I found a few surprises. This guitar has not been played in ages. The frets look new. There is not a single scratch or dent on the olympic white turned cream body. I swear the body looks brand new. The hardware all looks new. Unfortunately the pickguard was changed from black to mirror at some point and the knobs were changd. But the best part is it has grey bobbin H pickups. From my research these were made to emulate a 60's stratocaster. Maybe not as highly coveted as the E or U pickups. But, the good news is I was able to score an original white tokai pickgard from the same year and it has the U pickups. I gotta say, I used barkeepers friend to clean the guitar and what an amazing effing job it did.!! I couldn't be happier for 127 USD plus shipping. ( Came with a few camera lenses and 5 watt vox amp to make shipping worth it. ) Picture heavy!!!


----------



## knight_yyz

1=14, January lot 14 for the body, 1=13, January lot 13 for the neck. Ow is obviously Olympic White. Some debate on whether lot number means CNC machine number





































More Pics...


----------



## knight_yyz

A few more. The fretboard soaked up 2 costs of Fret Dr. bore oil.


----------



## knight_yyz

I may swap the tuners with these Kluson Revolution. They are made to be reproduction of the crappy tapezoid tuners on low end and re-issue guitars.. Also available in locking style.


----------



## JonnyD

Just a little fret crown on my newly acquired nocaster


----------



## nnieman

Got the tele finished.
I made a tortoise pickup ring today.
Got some dot inlays done as well.

Nathan


----------



## vadsy

nnieman said:


> View attachment 260920
> View attachment 260922
> 
> 
> Got the tele finished.
> I made a tortoise pickup ring today.
> Got some dot inlays done as well.
> 
> Nathan


two things

-did you drill that Bigsby?
-whats up with that screw in the neck mini?

also, I dig the pickup ring


----------



## nnieman

vadsy said:


> two things
> 
> -did you drill that Bigsby?
> -whats up with that screw in the neck mini?
> 
> also, I dig the pickup ring


Thanks
Yup - pull the pins, drill some holes, chamfer the ends.
Bigsby is a lot easier to restring.

The neck pickup is a kingston mini - based off an old Supro pickup.
The screw attached the guts to the cover.

Nathan


----------



## greco

My new standard for fret work.

Congrats! Very impressive!


----------



## mhammer

nnieman said:


> Thanks
> Yup - pull the pins, drill some holes, chamfer the ends.
> Bigsby is a lot easier to restring.
> 
> The neck pickup is a kingston mini - based off an old Supro pickup.
> The screw attached the guts to the cover.
> 
> Nathan


Yeah, those old folded-base single-coil types would often use one or two screws that went through the cover, through the magnet and base, and into the guitar body to hold them in place. Sometimes what that meant was that pickup height was not adjustable. On an old Teisco I have, that method is used to secure the pickups to the body, with no routing underneath. I had to cut some foam to fit under the bridge pickup to raise it enough to make the neck and bridge closer in volume-level.


----------



## Silvertone

I duplicated a Strat type body for a friend of mine. Started with a nice Alder body blank.









Made some chips with the CNC.









and in a little over an hour I had it finished up.


















Cheers Peter.


----------



## THRobinson

Paint Day! Got this painted and cleared... said 24h before wet sanding, but just gonna wait until Friday (5-days) instead just to be safe. Also doing a Relic strat/squire that I just finished painting Antique Olive green.

The first one, I'm very very happy with the colour... so much pearl....


----------



## knight_yyz

Finally got the loaded pickguard from Japan!! I'll be swapping out the massive PIO cap that was installed. LOL


----------



## Merlin

I just received a shipment of pickups from GFS; active pickup set and wiring harness for my jazz bass, and a rails humbucker for my tele.

Assembly of the wiring for the bass is easy, but I had to order a battery compartment for the 9v. That will take some routing to install. 

The tele pickup swap will be somewhat easier. I already have a GFS kwikplug harness in place, so it’s a matter of removing the bridge, unplugging the old pickup, and installing the new one.


----------



## Merlin

Here’s the old GFS noiseless pickup. It’s vintage spec, so lower output. Not a great match with the mini hum in the neck position.










Here’s the same pickup with the bridge removed. The kwikplug connector made it super easy to swap out.










The new pickup in place. It’s the GFS Lil Puncher. Dual blade humbucker, modern spec output. Great match - now when I switch from neck to bridge, there’s no change in output, just the change in timbre.


----------



## knight_yyz

So, after inspecting the horrific soldering job on this loaded pickguard I have decided to go another route. The existing pots feel ok, but there is enough solder on one of them to actually do 2 strats. And the wiring has tons of spots where the idiot burned the insulation with the iron. I tried to cut most of that away but now the wiring is too short. So I am going to all out. opened the holes to 3/8 for the Bourns premium guitar pots, and I will be using 2 caps. .010 for the neck and middle controlled by middle knob, and .0033 ( yes 2 zeros ) for the bridge controlled by the other tone knob (normally it would be .022 for neck and middle) . I will be re-doing the leads to make them longer and to remove all the melted insulation/hot spots.


----------



## keto

Merlin said:


> Here’s the old GFS noiseless pickup. It’s vintage spec, so lower output. Not a great match with the mini hum in the neck position.
> 
> View attachment 261794
> 
> 
> Here’s the same pickup with the bridge removed. The kwikplug connector made it super easy to swap out.
> 
> View attachment 261796
> 
> 
> The new pickup in place. It’s the GFS Lil Puncher. Dual blade humbucker, modern spec output. Great match - now when I switch from neck to bridge, there’s no change in output, just the change in timbre.
> 
> View attachment 261798


That’s brilliant, I don’t know how I missed doing that - I had rails in bridge of Esquire and Tele, liked them, but never did rail+hum. My last Tele was Warmoth hum+hum, but I like your solution better.


----------



## Merlin

keto said:


> That’s brilliant, I don’t know how I missed doing that - I had rails in bridge of Esquire and Tele, liked them, but never did rail+hum. My last Tele was Warmoth hum+hum, but I like your solution better.


I wish I’d just gone that route to start with. I had a set of noiseless pickups, but couldn’t bond with the neck pickup. Swapped that for mini-hum, and then swapped the bridge for the rails. I should have just done that to begin with. At least with the GFS parts I didn’t break the bank.


----------



## Merlin

Just finishing up installing a set of GFS Redactives in my jazz bass. Holy crap, are these things hot! Running them full out pretty much overdrives the input on my bass amp. It’s nice to be able to use the pups singly without noise though. Haven’t got the heights optimized; they’re further from the strings than I’d normally set active pickups, but I think if I raise them closer, the output will be overwhelming.


----------



## knight_yyz

I had to order the wire for the pickup leads. I could use what I have but it's only 5 strand wire and 9 times out of 10, when you strip the insulation you have 2 or 3 strand wire. LOL not using that. pio .0033 at bridge tone pot, and pio .010 for neck and middle on middle tone pot, thus the extra yellow jumper. Running a bare 18 gauge ground bus wire to the 3 lugs, which will give me some meat to solder the 3 pup ground leads to.


----------



## Silvertone

A few necks. Fresh off the CNC. Bartlett specs. I did a couple with two TIm Horton's card offsets, so they would be considered thicker necks. Worked out quite well.











3 one - piece and 2 laminates all Honduran. 4 Les Paul styles and one Futura.


Cheers Peter.


----------



## mhammer

Much less impressive than a lot of the fine handiwork and patient craftsmanship others have displayed here, but my answer to the question ("What's on your workbench"). I finished this one up today. I think the initial guitar was a budget item, branded "Jaggard", or something similar that I likely picked up at one of the Spaceman Music garage sales. Clearly a Strat-type body, though laminated in both directions (side to side and a top and back). I found the headstock bulky and ugly, so I cut it down a bit. Neck feels okay. Body was originally routed for a vibrato bridge, but I was able to fit a hardtail to it. I think the lack of mass under the entire bridge is probably/impairing sustain. Re-found a big sheet of cream pickguard material I had and cut myself a new pickguard over the weekend.

The pickups are alnico, with the neck being a Strat coil I wound with some nice green Elektrisola #43 wire, and the bridge being a Jaguar coil wound with #42. The slot for the bridge pickup looks a little oversized. That's to make room for the "claw" coupled to the underside. The Jag has more bite and bark than a Strat, making it great for the bridge. I forget their individual DC resistances, but somewhere in the 6-7k range.

Volume pot is a compensated 500k and the Tone pot is a bi-directional type, with different rolloffs in each direction from the midpoint. The toggle puts the neck out of phase with the bridge, but cuts out some of the bass, as per the Jerry Donahue Telecaster. When combined with the bridge, gives a Strat-like neck+middle "cluck".

Picked up the cream knobs to complement the pickguard from NextGen this morning. Happily, the pickguard covers all the little screw-holes it has accumulated over the years. Not a great piece, but I'm pleased with the "relaxed" appearance of the guitar. One tends not to see cream pickguards very much.


----------



## Markus 1

mhammer said:


> Much less impressive than a lot of the fine handiwork and patient craftsmanship others have displayed here, but my answer to the question ("What's on your workbench"). I finished this one up today. I think the initial guitar was a budget item, branded "Jaggard", or something similar that I likely picked up at one of the Spaceman Music garage sales. Clearly a Strat-type body, though laminated in both directions (side to side and a top and back). I found the headstock bulky and ugly, so I cut it down a bit. Neck feels okay. Body was originally routed for a vibrato bridge, but I was able to fit a hardtail to it. I think the lack of mass under the entire bridge is probably/impairing sustain. Re-found a big sheet of cream pickguard material I had and cut myself a new pickguard over the weekend.
> 
> The pickups are alnico, with the neck being a Strat coil I wound with some nice green Elektrisola #43 wire, and the bridge being a Jaguar coil wound with #42. The slot for the bridge pickup looks a little oversized. That's to make room for the "claw" coupled to the underside. The Jag has more bite and bark than a Strat, making it great for the bridge. I forget their individual DC resistances, but somewhere in the 6-7k range.
> 
> Volume pot is a compensated 500k and the Tone pot is a bi-directional type, with different rolloffs in each direction from the midpoint. The toggle puts the neck out of phase with the bridge, but cuts out some of the bass, as per the Jerry Donahue Telecaster. When combined with the bridge, gives a Strat-like neck+middle "cluck".
> 
> Picked up the cream knobs to complement the pickguard from NextGen this morning. Happily, the pickguard covers all the little screw-holes it has accumulated over the years. Not a great piece, but I'm pleased with the "relaxed" appearance of the guitar. One tends not to see cream pickguards very much.



I like it
Has an Ibanez Blazer vibe


----------



## nnieman

Tortoise dot inlays and some side dots.

Kinda underwhelmed with the tortoise dots, they just look black.

Also my first carved top.
30 year old air dried maple over South African mahogany - found a really lightweight piece at my local lumber store that rang like a bell when I tapped it.

Nathan


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Just finished this guy (8 knob Fuzz Face copy):


























(paint job by the client)


----------



## knight_yyz

new leads installed to pickups. As I was taking pictures, I noticed I forgot the ground for the bridge. So that will get done before I reinstall the pickguard


----------



## oldjoat

dang purty wurk .


----------



## knight_yyz

Pickguard fits like a glove...


----------



## knight_yyz

So my beautiful wiring job did not work. Only took me about 4 hours of troubleshooting to figure it out. I had to watch a youtube video on what lugs were engaged at each switch position then used a multi meter to figure out what was where. The Japanese 5 way switch is not the same as a Fender switch. You'll see what I mean when I post pics in a bit. I restarted the job yesterday and will finish later today


----------



## knight_yyz

OMFG, I give up. Can't remember the last time I've been so frustrated. I have soldered this effing 5 way switch 6 times now and nothing works. Even after pinning out all the lugs and checking carefully, all 3 pickups are on all the time!! in all 5 positions! How is that even possible?


----------



## Guest

knight_yyz said:


> all 3 pickups are on all the time!! in all 5 positions!


That happened to me.
Inspect the inside of your 5-way.
By accident, a blob of solder seeped into the switch on me.


----------



## greco

knight_yyz said:


> How is that even possible?


Keep us posted! 
We are cheering for you to beat this switch problem.
@laristotle and @FoxRox and I have through several frustrating electronics based issues. It happens.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

ON the workbench? Dang, I just finished the bench itself a little while ago. Took a year and a half and 16 videos with most of the work edited out. This is the last video of the build.


----------



## greco

Jim DaddyO said:


> ON the workbench? Dang, I just finished the bench itself a little while ago. Took a year and a half and 16 videos with most of the work edited out. This is the last video of the build.


Congratulations! What a beautiful bench! 
What are the black 'handle' looking things on the right 'leg' used for?


----------



## knight_yyz

If the switch was bad I would have found out during the pinning out. I used you tube to figure out which pins connect at position 1 and compared to my switch. Then position 2 and 3. Found which pins and wrote them down. the above diagram is a typical Fender 5 way

Without any jumpers using a ohm meter
Pos 1 continuity at a1+a4 and b1+b2. 
Pos 2 continuity at a2+a4 and b1+b3 
Pos 3 continuity at a3+a4 and b1+b4. 

So I know where they all are now compared to a Fender. Definitely different. I also made sure to check the wrong pins to make sure there were no shorts. I've done something wrong just can't see it. The A side is the input side the B side is tone control side. On the switch I have, the A pins and the B pins are transposed. And they are inverted. So A4 at the top right down to A1 at the bottom right. B4 is the top left and B1 is the bottom left. So if you follow the normal A1 is bridge and A2 is middle pickup etc.... you are fubarred. Going to take another crack at it now.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

greco said:


> What are the black 'handle' looking things on the right 'leg' used for?


They are hold fasts. That is the storage location. You put them into a hold fast hole in the top, put the other end down on a board, give it a whack, and the board stays where it's put.


----------



## greco

Jim DaddyO said:


> They are hold fasts. That is the storage location. You put them into a hold fast hole in the top, put the other end down on a board, give it a whack, and the board stays where it's put.


Now I get it. 
I didn't realize that your pic showed them in a storage location.
Thanks


----------



## nnieman

Jim DaddyO said:


> They are hold fasts. That is the storage location. You put them into a hold fast hole in the top, put the other end down on a board, give it a whack, and the board stays where it's put.


Hey Jim which ones did you get?

Mine came from tools for working wood.

They work fantastically.

Nathan


----------



## Jim DaddyO

nnieman said:


> Hey Jim which ones did you get?


Gramercy from Lee Valley (my favourite store).

I also got the brass dogs, planing stop, vise screw and wonder dog from there too. The vise screw is actually listed for a tail vise. It was only around $50, which is a lot cheaper than going with the Benchcrafted hardware (like lots lots cheaper...lol). Everything works great.


----------



## knight_yyz

Yay, Figured it out. I'm blaming temporary dyslexia on this one... I redid most of it. Looks better than before too. You'll notice that normally the spring is on the opposite corner. A1 is top right lug in the photos, but a Fender switch would normally be B1. If you turn the switch around it's even worse. Then the spring would be in the correct orientation but A4 is at the top right, not A1 like a normal switch.... IE the spring is closest to A1 on the japanese switch, closer to A4 on the Fender switch. Hope that makes sense.....


----------



## greco

knight_yyz said:


> Yay, Figured it out.


Congrats! 

Those "Strat style" switches are not my favourite to work on. 

There are several models available and the wiring can vary considerably...as you discovered. 

Her are just some of the variations...


----------



## Silvertone

Unfortunately it's not guitar related. I volunteered to build a counter top and shelf for a friend's cottage. I thought guitars waste wood. Holy Crap. I went through 4 nice slabs of black walnut to make 2 small counter tops. Here is one of them -











Almost finished up. So I can get back to not finishing the 4 or 5 builds I have on the go! LOL ;-)


Cheers Peter.


----------



## knight_yyz

Ta Da!!! The closet queen Tokai Silver Star SS38 with upgraded pups and dual caps. This thing looks brand new. I need to set the neck angle with the micro tilt, but I need to watch a video or two before I do that. Action is a bit high. Bridge pickup is a little thin, I'll adjust that when the action is correct. Intonation after that. Gotta say, sounds like the typical 60's strat with the Tokai U pups in there. Still think my 72 Greco sounds better though.


----------



## nnieman

Nathan


----------



## mhammer

What is it about wood and wood grain that just arouses our aesthetic sense, and pushes it from "That's nice" to "That's_ beautiful_"?


----------



## Mooh

mhammer said:


> What is it about wood and wood grain that just arouses our aesthetic sense, and pushes it from "That's nice" to "That's_ beautiful_"?


For me it's like the sensation of staring into a campfire or at the stars, soaking in a lake and feeling my pores cleanse, eating from the wild and acknowledging the trout, a pristine vista or the hopefulness of returning home, a primitive and instinctive response to beautiful natural things around us.

In '97 or '98 a buddy called to tell me about a split maple log standing on end in luthier Marc Beneteau's shop. When I saw it, with nothing more than axe splinters the flame was obvious. It became my next guitar. Sometimes I stare at it and witness things that aren't here.


----------



## mhammer

When I visited the old Parsons Street facility in 1982, shortly before Gibson sold it to the employees who would become Heritage Instruments, I couldn't help but be entranced by the wood. It was everywhere. The floorboards were wood. There was sawdust and shavings, wooden clamps and benches. There were all these carved-top instruments, some pre-WWI, all over, and wood was all you smelled.

I won't turn my nose up at any synthetic materials in wholesale fashion - they can have their advantages too - but wood and woodgrain just draws you in. Maybe visible woodgrain instructs us that the instrument is alive, and is an individual.


----------



## mhammer

Jim DaddyO said:


> ON the workbench? Dang, I just finished the bench itself a little while ago. Took a year and a half and 16 videos with most of the work edited out. This is the last video of the build.


My son made himself a similar sort of workbench. However his has casters on the bottom so that he can wheel it out into the middle of the garage and access it from any side providing the desired advantage.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

mhammer said:


> My son made himself a similar sort of workbench. However his has casters on the bottom so that he can wheel it out into the middle of the garage and access it from any side providing the desired advantage.



Mine is a Roubo workbench, named after Andre Jacob Roubo. Otherwise known as a French style workbench. The whole point of the bench is that it is heavy and solid and does not move so working with hand tools (planes and saws) is easier. Wheels would kind of defeat that purpose.


----------



## mhammer

The wheels on my son's bench are lockable. So it is possible to have your cake AND eat it.


----------



## Robert1950

My workbench involves a wooden bowl with tools I need to change strings and a homemade brace to rest the neck on,... and bandages. I still occasionally draw blood doing that.

I guess your could the bench is actually a coffee table.


----------



## nnieman

mhammer said:


> When I visited the old Parsons Street facility in 1982, shortly before Gibson sold it to the employees who would become Heritage Instruments, I couldn't help but be entranced by the wood. It was everywhere. The floorboards were wood. There was sawdust and shavings, wooden clamps and benches. There were all these carved-top instruments, some pre-WWI, all over, and wood was all you smelled.
> 
> I won't turn my nose up at any synthetic materials in wholesale fashion - they can have their advantages too - but wood and woodgrain just draws you in. Maybe visible woodgrain instructs us that the instrument is alive, and is an individual.


I agree 100%

Nathan


----------



## Jim DaddyO




----------



## nnieman

Treated the roasted maple neck with linseed oil.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## nnieman

I started to experiment with staining the body.

I am using colorfx dyes from wood essence dissolved in water.

The first attempt was going for a sunburst.
I did not care for it so I sanded it off.
Now I am trying for a bourbon colour stain.

The problem is the dye is soaking into the end grain along the carve....and looking like crap.
I'm not really sure where to go from here, this is my first time using dye on maple.

Do I do a wash coat of shellac before I use the dye? Or will that not let the dye soak in?

Any advice is appreciated.
The last pic is the look I am shooting for.

Nathan


----------



## knight_yyz

assuming you are sanding to 220 everywhere else, end grain should be sanded to 600 or 800 grit. If you seal the grain it won't accept the dye


----------



## nnieman

knight_yyz said:


> assuming you are sanding to 220 everywhere else, end grain should be sanded to 600 or 800 grit. If you seal the grain it won't accept the dye


Thanks!!

Nathan


----------



## knight_yyz

I ordered these from a luthier in Portugal last week. showed up today!! 1/4 the price of the stewmac stuff.


----------



## Milkman

knight_yyz said:


> I ordered these from a luthier in Portugal last week. showed up today!! 1/4 the price of the stewmac stuff.
> View attachment 265292


Ok, would you mind helping us non-craftsmen understand the various functions of these measuring devices please?

I can see different radii on the square gauge, so I assume that’s for measuring neck radii, but please correct me if that’s not right.

Also am I right in assuming the the two different sides of the long ruler/gauge are for two different scale lengths?

These may seem like fairly novice questions, but my level of building has always been strictly as an assembler.

I’ve never reached the level of fine precision woodworking.


----------



## knight_yyz

These are just setup tools.

The square has four radii on it as marked. The knotches are so you can measure the fretboard radius with strings on at the 12th fret or higher. There is a different gauge for 1st to 12th. If you have really good eyes you can use the knotches to judge if string height follows the fretboard radius by looking for equal distance from top of string to top of knotch. 

The long gauge that looks like a ruler with knotches has the Gibson scale and the Fender scale for checking neck bow


----------



## Milkman

knight_yyz said:


> These are just setup tools.
> 
> The square has four radii on it as marked. The knotches are so you can measure the fretboard radius with strings on at the 12th fret or higher. There is a different gauge for 1st to 12th. If you have really good eyes you can use the knotches to judge if string height follows the fretboard radius by looking for equal distance from top of string to top of knotch.
> 
> The long gauge that looks like a ruler with knotches has the Gibson scale and the Fender scale for checking neck bow


Thanks. I wasn’t far off.


----------



## nnieman

I was getting pretty frustrated with trying to hand rub the stain.
So I bought a spray gun (on sale for $45!) and sprayed it.
I am much happier.

Nathan
View attachment 266200







View attachment 266204


----------



## nnieman

Also a couple of tele bodies for a forum member 

North American ash.

Nathan


----------



## Silvertone

nnieman said:


> View attachment 266206
> 
> Also a couple of tele bodies for a forum member
> 
> North American ash.
> 
> Nathan



Is that white ash? It must be quite heavy? I was just talking about making some Strat and Tele bodies with some white ash I cut down and air dried for the last few years. Mine would be large enough for one piece bodies but figured it was too heavy. I guess there wouldn't be any neck dive problems. ;-)

Cheers Peter.


----------



## Guest

nnieman said:


> North American ash.


Is it the lighting?
It looks to me that the wrong boards are glued up.


----------



## JonnyD

Another partscaster build


----------



## nnieman

Silvertone said:


> Is that white ash? It must be quite heavy? I was just talking about making some Strat and Tele bodies with some white ash I cut down and air dried for the last few years. Mine would be large enough for one piece bodies but figured it was too heavy. I guess there wouldn't be any neck dive problems. ;-)
> 
> Cheers Peter.


They are not light!
I shoot for between 5-6 lbs for na ash.
If you are not picky when selecting board you will end up with an 8 lb tele body.
They sound fantastic.... just hard in the shoulder.




laristotle said:


> Is it the lighting?
> It looks to me that the wrong boards are glued up.
> 
> View attachment 266228


They are paint grade.... hopefully some seriously psychedelic paint grade 

Nathan


----------



## nnieman

One done one more to go

Nathan


----------



## Milkman

nnieman said:


> View attachment 266390
> View attachment 266392
> 
> 
> One done one more to go
> 
> Nathan


Very cool. 

Looking forward to getting these. The first looks excellent.


----------



## Milkman

nnieman said:


> They are not light!
> I shoot for between 5-6 lbs for na ash.
> If you are not picky when selecting board you will end up with an 8 lb tele body.
> They sound fantastic.... just hard in the shoulder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are paint grade.... hopefully some seriously psychedelic paint grade
> 
> Nathan


Yes, and I hope you don’t mind me shamelessly poaching your pics when I post the first PsychoTele thread.

And by the way, we’ll be sure to mask your makers mark when she paints.


----------



## nnieman

Milkman said:


> Yes, and I hope you don’t mind me shamelessly poaching your pics when I post the first PsychoTele thread.
> 
> And by the way, we’ll be sure to mask your makers mark when she paints.


This one is *almost too pretty to paint

Nathan


----------



## Milkman

They look fantastic. 

No pick guard.

Normal ashtray bridge.

Surface mount the neck pup.

Normal control plate.

Blue, black silver.....

Second one...........?.....?


----------



## nnieman

I cut some contours today
I don’t know why but I love cutting contours.
I don’t actually own any guitar with contours lmao 

Nathan


----------



## Milkman

That actually looks pretty slick.


----------



## Milkman

Wow, just received these from Mr. Nieman.

Absolutely beautiful work!


----------



## Merlin

I decided a couple of upgrades were in order, since I decided to hang on to my Squier Standard Stratocaster. I transplanted the Planet Waves Auto Trim tuners and EMG pickups into it. Holy crap, it’s fantastic!


----------



## Milkman

Love them EMG SA pickups. What a warm fat tone (contrary to popular misconceptions).


----------



## Merlin

I took the Godin SD which has been the test mule for years, and dropped the Squier electronics into it. Homemade Pickguard is a bit rough around the edges - I made it several years ago with limited tool access.


----------



## Brown.E478

Hey, One of my colleague is very much interested in this type of woodworking workshops. Can you share more here? And one more thing, I want to know that which wood is used for guitar making and other instruments? Does routertable have any kind of role in this work? Because I have a Plunge Router in best condition.


----------



## Milkman

Following recommendations from Mr. Nieman,

Bodies received sanded to 120 grit.

I’ve sanded to 150, then 180, filled with grain filler, sanded to 220. Found a few more spots, more grain filler.

I’ll do a bit more sanding at 220, then prime flat black. More sanding up to 400 grit.

That should all be done tomorrow.

Then Amanda can have them.

I may sound like a bit of a shill here, but seriously, these are nicely made bodies and it’s a bit of a shame to cover up the grain. I had quite a few moments while sanding where I was struck by the beauty of the wood.


----------



## nnieman

Tv Jones classic classic plus pickups into an Electromatic pro jet.
And a bigsby b3.

I am a little worried about the shallow break angle over the bridge.
We will try it and see if it’s an issue.

Nathan 

Ps the wood blocks are from tv Jones. For $7 he sells a spacer kit for the pro jets- well worth the money.


----------



## knight_yyz

Time to setup the modified SS38 Silver Star. Hosco Step gauge for string height, nut slot height etc... Kluson Revolution tuners (vintage style) to replace the trapezoids Please please please have the same screw pattern. These Klusons are meant to replace the cheaper F logo traps on Squiers etc. The little cube is the Hosco 5 in 1 tool. It can remove knobs, it can turn 10, 11 mm nuts 1/2" nuts , and it can grab the Les Paul serrated ring on the 3 way switch.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## laristotle

Touch of Roger Dean in her, I'd say.


----------



## Milkman

Thank you,

Yeah she uses all kinds of crazy ways to manipulate the paint; straws, torches, gravity, whatever.


I see the Dean too.

I’m a big fan.


----------



## knight_yyz

NOOOOO!!!!!!!

Damn it!! The Klusons have a 3/8 Collar but of course the neck is drilled to 10mm. Not much of a difference but that means drilling out the holes. I half drilled one hole to check the screw lineup and it isn't quite right. All the holes will look like figure 8 that's how close it is. Close but no cigars....


----------



## knight_yyz

So not wanting to waste the 70 bucks I decided to bite the bullet and ream out the 10mm holes to 3/8. I plugged all the old screw holes with toothpicks soaked in hide glue. Then I used amber shellac to "tint" the ends a bit darker so they would not be noticeable. Wet sanded until the gloss came back. Bushings were tight so I had to press them in with the drill press chuck and a block of wood. Turned out better than I thought. You can't see the old holes. That would have driven me nuts. 19:1 with vintage center hole.


----------



## Milkman

This is the front pour. I just dropped a few key components on it to get a sense of how it will look. The neck pocket is still masked and no clear coat of course.


----------



## Milkman

the Back


----------



## Jim DaddyO

I had a Taylor GS Mini on the bench today. The action was really high so I decided to shave down the saddle. I messed up and went too far so I ended up making a new saddle from bone, for free. I guess if you make a mistake, you ought to take care of it. The intonation came out almost dead on, so the story ended well. The action is at the top of spec at 6/64, so I got in touch with the guy and told him if he needs it lower he would have to take it to an authorised Taylor shop as I think they are the only ones that can get the shims for the bolt on necks.


----------



## nnieman

Tv Jones classic classic plus combo.
Middle pickup is an old Supro.

Bigsby b3 - I expected to have tuning issues with the low break angle but nothing so far.

Middle pickup will go into a blend pot but it’s not hooked up yet.

Nathan


----------



## knight_yyz

4 way tele switch. 4th position puts neck and bridge in series. .015 PIO cap


----------



## Milkman

knight_yyz said:


> 4 way tele switch. 4th position puts neck and bridge in series. .015 PIO cap
> 
> View attachment 270032
> View attachment 270034
> View attachment 270036


Nice, I’ve got a four way Tele that bypasses the tone pot in pos #4.


----------



## knight_yyz

Milkman said:


> Nice, I’ve got a four way Tele that bypasses the tone pot in pos #4.


Turns out the customer has 2 humbuckers so that harness will not work. Redesigned for Bridge @1, Bridge and Neck Parallel @2, Bridge and neck Series @3 and Neck only @4.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Milkman




----------



## Mooh

Milkman said:


>


Cool. Nothing quite like watching an artist at work.


----------



## Silvertone

Here is something I just purchased that would not fit on my work bench but will be pretty important in my future lumber choices. It's a Logosol F2+ saw mill system to cut lumber out of logs. I've been cutting lumber from trees I've cut down for quite a few years now and this should help immensely. The fit, finish, and engineering of this product is amazing. Everything went together smoothly with great instructions and the tolerances were astoundingly tight and accurate. I just put it together on the weekend and will be cutting some wood soon.


Here it is all put together. It's basically a guide for your chain saw.











Cheers Peter.


----------



## vadsy

changed some strings, buffed some frets


----------



## Jim DaddyO

I think Simon and Patrick guitars hold their own against guitars costing twice as much. This one needed a bit of adjusting to make it play nice. Gotta keep the newer players from getting discouraged.


----------



## nnieman

Milkman said:


> View attachment 270252
> View attachment 270254


Wow that’s fantastic!!!

Nathan


----------



## nnieman

Reclaimed California redwood

I stumbled into a stash of old beams.

Amazing stuff- super lightweight 

I’m thinking tele bodies.... lots of them. The beams are 12 feet long 

Nathan


----------



## Milkman

nnieman said:


> Wow that’s fantastic!!!
> 
> Nathan


Thanks Nathan, I’ll pass that on to Amanda. She’s working on a Strat body for a customer in Texas presently and has been spending too much time helping to care for me in the past two weeks but she’ll be getting back to the Teles very soon.

The bodies were very nicely crafted.


----------



## vadsy

nnieman said:


> View attachment 272300
> View attachment 272302
> View attachment 272304
> 
> 
> Reclaimed California redwood
> 
> I stumbled into a stash of old beams.
> 
> Amazing stuff- super lightweight
> 
> I’m thinking tele bodies.... lots of them. The beams are 12 feet long
> 
> Nathan


That's awesome. Funny enough the guitar I just posted above is reclaimed redwood.


----------



## nnieman

vadsy said:


> That's awesome. Funny enough the guitar I just posted above is reclaimed redwood.


What’s it sound like?

The stuff I have is lightweight and rings like s bell when you tap on it

Nathan


----------



## vadsy

nnieman said:


> What’s it sound like?
> 
> The stuff I have is lightweight and rings like s bell when you tap on it
> 
> Nathan


It sounds great, pickups in it are a little hot so it loves el84 amps with a bit of dirt. Very light, the whole guitar weighs in at 6lbs. Single piece of reclaimed redwood, supposedly from the train water fill towers they were taking down. The finish is minimal, whatever it is it lets the body resonate. I actually just went downstairs and compared it to a couple of Teles, it rings better than the others when you give it a knock with your hand.


----------



## nnieman

4.1lbs and 3.89lbs

Nathan


----------



## Budda

Nathan you uh wanna do a strat body with that redwood?

My work table may have that bridge swap on my VM jazz bass, but Im also debating letting the tech do it...


----------



## nnieman

Budda said:


> Nathan you uh wanna do a strat body with that redwood?
> 
> My work table may have that bridge swap on my VM jazz bass, but Im also debating letting the tech do it...


We could definitely make that work.

I want to try a solid body carved top with it too....its so light

Nathan


----------



## Vally




----------



## laristotle

nnieman said:


> 4.1lbs


Is that a bass you're workin' on?


----------



## knight_yyz

I decided to make a Rangemaster clone on turret board. The values of the components are wrong, waiting on a few things in the mail. Was hoping those PIO's would fit a little better. Going with Roederstein where I can.....


----------



## Budda

Vally said:


> View attachment 272414


More details please.


----------



## Vally

Budda said:


> More details please.


a PGK Double Cut jr. Swamp ash body, maple neck and ebony fretboard, JS Moore p90


----------



## nnieman

laristotle said:


> Is that a bass you're workin' on?


No but I could be talked into it!!

I have enough out of 1 beam for 8 bodies/ body blanks.

.... and I have more than 1 beam 

Nathan


----------



## nnieman

Swamp ash and korina from a&m showed up today

Nathan


----------



## vadsy

WowW


----------



## Silvertone

nnieman said:


> Swamp ash and korina from a&m showed up today
> 
> Nathan
> 
> View attachment 273200
> View attachment 273202
> View attachment 273204



Nice. Didn't know they delivered? Black limba? I've been having trouble finding Korina (White limba). Exotic woods has quite a bit of Limba and they are calling the stuff with only a few black streaks white limba. The price is nice though, so can't complain too much but cannot find any pure white limba these days and wide stuff is almost impossible.

Cheers Peter.


----------



## nnieman

Silvertone said:


> Nice. Didn't know they delivered? Black limba? I've been having trouble finding Korina (White limba). Exotic woods has quite a bit of Limba and they are calling the stuff with only a few black streaks white limba. The price is nice though, so can't complain too much but cannot find any pure white limba these days and wide stuff is almost impossible.
> 
> Cheers Peter.


Shipping was way cheaper than a 2 hr trip in a full size pickup!

They didn’t have any white limba but I got a good price on this.

Nathan


----------



## Silvertone

nnieman said:


> Shipping was way cheaper than a 2 hr trip in a full size pickup!
> 
> They didn’t have any white limba but I got a good price on this.
> 
> Nathan



The black limba is more expensive at Exotic woods but still pretty reasonable. Off the top of my head I want to say about $10 - $11 b.f. for black limba and $8 - $9 a b.f. for white limba. Beats the $25 b.f. they charge for Honduran and about the same price as their African. I weigh everything and found some really nice light African a while back that was both light weight and light in colour. I even though it was Honduran that they miss labelled, but that is not something that would ever happen at that store. Maybe the other way! ;-)

Cheers Peter.


----------



## nnieman

I sort through the America at my local lumber store and usually find something good.
It’s furniture grade so it’s usually pretty heavy but if you don’t mind picking through you can find wine lighter stuff.
The only Honduran I have used has been reclaimed and salvaged locally.

Nathan


----------



## nnieman

I decided to go with a French polish style finish for the duo jet 

Nathan


----------



## Milkman

Still working on my clear coat skills.

I learned an important lesson about level sanding clear coats today.

I had better luck with the body lying flat than I did with it hanging.

Starting to see some progress.


----------



## THRobinson

My workbench is being ripped apart and rebuilt.


----------



## Milkman

Can anyone tell me where to get a neck plate like this please? This looks like the bolt pattern for the strat Amanda is currently working on.


----------



## laristotle

Shop Fender | Electric Guitars, Acoustics, Bass, Amps & More


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> Shop Fender | Electric Guitars, Acoustics, Bass, Amps & More


E-mailed the local L & M. The response was to ask me for a P/N. Is there more than one asymmetrical shaped Fender neck plate?


----------



## vadsy

Milkman said:


> E-mailed the local L & M. The response was to ask me for a P/N. Is there more than one asymmetrical shaped Fender neck plate?


here, in Canada. you can prolly get the same thing from StewMac or AllParts, just search curved neck plate

Curved Neck Plate - Black


----------



## Milkman

vadsy said:


> here, in Canada. you can prolly get the same thing from StewMac or AllParts, just search curved neck plate
> 
> Curved Neck Plate - Black


Thank you


----------



## knight_yyz

Ebay for sure, probably reverb. Next Gen guitars has them according to Google but I could not copy and paste the link


----------



## Milkman

I have one on the way. Thanks everyone.


----------



## jimsz

Not a musical project, but am currently making a sign for our business, a 4" slab of cedar (similar to my recent pedalboard build) about 88"x18" with our business name routered, painted and sanded. Here's the slab with letters glued down ready for routering.


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> Can anyone tell me where to get a neck plate like this please? This looks like the bolt pattern for the strat Amanda is currently working on.
> 
> View attachment 278128


Got one from Next Gen.

Super fast service.

I’m impressed.


----------



## Milkman

There’s a custom machine shop in our little office plaza. We’ve given them lots of work over the years.

They have a nice arbor press and said they’ll be happy to press in these threaded inserts for me.

















So I can install this


----------



## laristotle

The detail in the close up is a beauty to look at.
I like that lava scene.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> The detail in the close up is a beauty to look at.
> I like that lava scene.


I’ll move these pickups and wiring over to a transparent guard I have coming.

And, I have a very nice rosewood USAGC neck to install.


----------



## Dorian2

Just getting my Workbench back after the flooding this summer. Going to be working out a pickup change in the Tele. I'm on the fence which direction I'm going to go right now re: pups. You can probably expect a thread at some point.


----------



## Silvertone

Milkman said:


> There’s a custom machine shop in our little office plaza. We’ve given them lots of work over the years.
> 
> They have a nice arbor press and said they’ll be happy to press in these threaded inserts for me.
> 
> View attachment 279386
> View attachment 279388
> 
> 
> So I can install this
> 
> View attachment 279392



that's cool but if you have a drill press, it is so simple it's remarkable. As I said you really just want to make sure the holes are the correct size. That is not that critical as the wood will expand slightly if a little too tight.

Cheers Peter.


----------



## jimsz

Finished product, sorry its not guitar related, but its my first try at freehand router lettering...


----------



## Milkman

Silvertone said:


> that's cool but if you have a drill press, it is so simple it's remarkable. As I said you really just want to make sure the holes are the correct size. That is not that critical as the wood will expand slightly if a little too tight.
> 
> Cheers Peter.


I have a drill press, somewhere in the recesses of my basement.

Believe it or not, it was easier to bring the body to the office today than to bring the drill press upstairs.

They did a great job, no charge.


----------



## vokey design

First off this is an assembly, not a proper build. I did not fabricate any of the parts, just drilled, screwed and soldered.

I hope to do the final assembly and setup this weekend but time is always fighting me.

MJT body
Allparts quartersawn roasted maple neck with an amber tint nitro finish
Callaham trem
Lace sensor holy grail pickups
Vintage style split shaft staggered gotoh tuners


----------



## vokey design

All finished and ready to rock. I showed it to my wife when I finished ... “This is new? But it’s ruined!” Lol.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Milkman

$25 on Kijiji. Picking it up at lunch.

Hope it's in good shape and was properly cleaned.


----------



## laristotle

Milkman said:


> $25 on Kijiji. Picking it up at lunch.
> 
> Hope it's in good shape and was properly cleaned.


Test it with tap water?


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> Test it with tap water?


LOL, have you ever smelled Brantford tap water?


----------



## laristotle

Melt some snow then. lol


----------



## jimsz

Milkman said:


> $25 on Kijiji. Picking it up at lunch.
> 
> Hope it's in good shape and was properly cleaned.


If it's only been used for water based products, you should be okay. Often, the issue is if it was used with oil based products, then it might be clogged up.


----------



## Milkman

jimsz said:


> If it's only been used for water based products, you should be okay. Often, the issue is if it was used with oil based products, then it might be clogged up.


Seems to be very clean and unobstructed.

It was nice old English gent and I asked him about cleaning. He said it was cleaned often and well and was cleaned before it was put away, and that he also tested it this morning.

I ran water through it here and it works perfectly so far.

For $25.....


----------



## Swervin55

This was an interesting guitar. A "Crafted in China" Jaguar that was badged as a Fender. I have to freely admit I was very impressed with the quality of the components and general workmanship. Nice fret work, good tuners, bridge and stop tail. Nicely finished. Probably the only thing I would change if it were mine would be the pickups as they were a little thin sounding and of course in the process why not the pots and caps. But overall, a nice piece and I'm hard to impress. Overall a really nice guitar.


----------



## nnieman

Installed a gretsch branded bigsby on my duo jet

Nathan


----------



## nnieman

I am pretty excited to hear these pickups.
Alnico 2 p90s from McNelly.

Should I stick with the black covers?


Or go with nickel covers?

Nathan


----------



## knight_yyz

I've got 3 things on the go right now. 1st is a turret board style Rangemaster with germanium transistor. Second is an enclosure to put that in. I wanted something psychedelic so I bought a water marbling kit. After a few attempts I'm happy with this bottom piece. And I have a ton of 7660S chips from a project so I ended up making a voltage doubler. Whatever goes in is doubled up to a max of 12V so 24V max output. Not sure how I am going to mark up the tiny 1590lb case yet. Wish I had a laser printer right now


----------



## vokey design

Swervin55 said:


> This was an interesting guitar. A "Crafted in China" Jaguar that was badged as a Fender. I have to freely admit I was very impressed with the quality of the components and general workmanship. Nice fret work, good tuners, bridge and stop tail. Nicely finished. Probably the only thing I would change if it were mine would be the pickups as they were a little thin sounding and of course in the process why not the pots and caps. But overall, a nice piece and I'm hard to impress. Overall a really nice guitar.
> View attachment 282930
> View attachment 282932
> View attachment 282934
> View attachment 282936
> View attachment 282942
> View attachment 282946


That does indeed look like fine work, no matter where it was crafted. Cool guitar.


----------



## nnieman

Doing some prototyping today
Firebird pickups on a jazzmaster with a wrap around bridge.
Fender scale torrified maple neck.


Firemaster?
Jazzbird??

I am not really sure what the heck to call it!!

Nathan


----------



## JonnyD

These guys, tele is getting new strings and that pbass is getting a fret level.


----------



## mhammer

Picked this beaut up last night, very cheap. I liked the colour and the prospect of something Tele-like with a vibrato appealed to me. The top and headstock are this teal colour, but the back and sides are black. Not sure of the wood, but the body seems like a single piece of something. It has a body contour, similar to a Strat, so it's a more comfortable kind of Tele. The neck is a comfortable Tele style with decent tuners (black anodized). Not sure of the pickups, either, but they are Alnico, with the neck and middle measuring just under 6k each, and the bridge around 7.5k.

The bridge was awful so I quickly replaced it with a very nice Wilkinson bridge I had bought a while back and never had anything with routing that fit it...until now. The string spacing on the bridge is for a Strat, which may play a little havoc with the polepice spacing on the bridge humbucker; we'll see.

Though the pickups may well be decent, it desperately needed some redoing of the electronics. For reasons I don't understand, it had a 25k volume pot (???!!!). I replaced that with a 1meg pot and a 560pf compensating cap. There also appeared to be some preliminary routing for a second pot so I finished the hole and installed a second 1meg pot for a Tone control. I'm wiring it up as a bidirectional control, with a different rolloff in each direction from the midpoint. I'll need to pick up a second black knurled knob.

The 3 toggles were not entirely functional, but I assume there was one for each pickup. They were a bit of a mess, though, so I cleaned up all the excess and tarnished solder to get them ready for rewiring. As well, I replaced the wire connecting the pickups to the switches with some decent new shielded cable. (TIP: those narrow-gauge cables one used to connect between CD-drive and sound card make terrific pickup connector cables. They generally have two easily solderable conductors plus good shield, and can often be found in delete bins for peanuts.) The planned wiring is on-off for the two single-coil pickups, and a 3-position full/off/single-coil switch for the bridge pickup. Personally, I'd prefer a more conventional 5-way knife switch, but I have that on other guitars, so I can tolerate something a little different here.

There is still some work to be done in terms of setup, in addition to the wiring, but I think it'll be a nice player. I hope to have it ready and "domesticated" in time for the Feb.20 jam.

EDIT: Forgot to mention that I cut out a piece of copper shim to form a ground plane for the control cavity. As well, I also forgot to note that whoever had put the instrument together had reduced the heel. It's a conventional 4-screw bolt-on arrangement, but they bent the neck plate in a gentle curve, and shaved off a bit of the body, such that the traditional body area under the neck heel gets a bit slimmer as you move out from the body towards the headstock. Looks to be about 3/4" slimmer under the 16th fret. Not as unobstructed as a set-neck, but certainly more comfortable that a traditional bolt-on Tele neck/body joint.


----------



## nnieman

Finally finished and off my workbench!!

Nathan


----------



## nnieman

First coat of shellac

Nathan


----------



## Lincoln

@nnieman Is that white Limba with lots of worm holes? 

She's going to be a dirty girl......


----------



## Lincoln

I'm working on a Mustang style guitar for a friend's young grandson. Cedar body, 1-1/2" thick, nice & light, a real feather weight. It will be a either a 24 or a 22.5" scale neck with P90's. No round-overs or reliefs done yet, that's next.


----------



## nnieman

Lincoln said:


> @nnieman Is that white Limba with lots of worm holes?
> 
> She's going to be a dirty girl......


Yes and definitely yes!

Nathan


----------



## knight_yyz

Making a standard telecaster harness with 50's style wiring. NOT broadcaster with a blender, just putting the tone cap to the output of the volume instead of the input. Ran out of my Mil-spec wiring though. Lol. Gotta say the Panavice is a godsend


----------



## Lincoln

cool idea!


----------



## Dorian2

Nice wiring Knight! Here's my wiring harness for my Squier CVC. Dual push/pull caps (0.022uf ands 0.047 uf) with a treble bleed on the volume. Hasn't been tested yet but fingers crossed.










And my output jack:










Currently working on the tuning peg bushings which is my first go at it. Never thought to look it up before doing it so it proved to be a little more interesting than expected. But I have 2 in with the help of a taped piece of wood, a C clamp with gorilla duct tape on the clamps, and a little patience. No real issues so far.


----------



## mhammer

I'm assuming you meant .22 and .47uf?


----------



## Dorian2

mhammer said:


> I'm assuming you meant .22 and .47uf?


Yes. 0.022uf and 0.047uf. Going to change it now. I should know better than to take a shortcut with specs with a WWW audience reading. Could be confusing to people new to this.


----------



## mhammer

Gah!!! What am I saying? I should be .022uf and .047uf. Even .47uf would provide a treble cut that would make your guitar sound like the rumble of the snowplow passing down your street.

The irony is that part of the reason for using the terms nanofarad and picofarad, and their abbreviations, is that the decimal point can easily disappear in print; moreso than the difference between a 'u' and an 'n'. The assumption is that 47nf will show up more clearly in print than the decimal for .047uf. But we managed to screw that up, eh? B#(*


----------



## Dorian2

FFS. Had to edit it again. Must've been the placebo effect or something. oops.

0.022uf and 0.047 uf
0.022uf and 0.047 uf
0.022uf and 0.047 uf
0.022uf and 0.047 uf
0.022uf and 0.047 uf

Gonna go write it 100 times on a piece of paper now. ha This is why there is so much misinformation on the Web. I take full responsibility for my inaccurate actions.


----------



## Mooh

Nothing major, just a wee set-up on a friend's La Patrie. A nut slot needed widening, the saddle needed to be lowered slightly (and it helps to make better contact with the under saddle pickup...they're always a little too rough from the factory) and I rounded the ends of the saddle so the sharp corners don't irritate, tweaked the truss rod, wet down the fretboard as it's drying out a little, restrung. It sounds pretty good.


----------



## Dorian2

Did it pass the inspectors sniff test?


----------



## Mooh

Dorian2 said:


> Did it pass the inspectors sniff test?


Probably. That one has to press her nose against everything.


----------



## knight_yyz

Ready to ship...


----------



## nnieman

knight_yyz said:


> Ready to ship...
> 
> View attachment 293044


Very clean
Nicely done

How do you like the bourns pots vs cts?

Nathan


----------



## knight_yyz

Every customer I have made a harness for has commented on how surprised they were that these pots feel better than anything they have tried. Most couldn't care less what brand it is, they just want it to work. And the audio taper pots have the best taper to my ears.


----------



## vadsy




----------



## knight_yyz

Working on a custom es335 harness which needs Bourns 500K mini pots to fit the 
f-holes.... Gibson braided wire, will be 50's style with switchcraft 3 way and jack. And as always Russian PIO caps when the pots get here


----------



## knight_yyz

This 335 harness with Bourns mini pots is done but I ran out of neck pickup caps! Arrgggghhh! Sometimes I put shrink wrap on the runs between pots but since this will be stuffed through an f hole I did not do so for flexibility. I also left it slack since it is being installed on a Chinese brand 335 and I have no idea how close they kept to Gibson's hole pattern.


----------



## nnieman

Roasted maple fretboard on 80+ year old reclaimed maple - chunky c shape
Roasted maple two piece - chunky c leaning to a u shape
Reclaimed 80+ year old maple - soft v

Waiting on frets to arrive now.

Nathan


----------



## Milkman

nnieman said:


> View attachment 294444
> View attachment 294446
> Roasted maple fretboard on 80+ year old reclaimed maple - chunky c shape
> Roasted apple two piece - chunky c leaning to a u shape
> Reclaimed 80+ year old maple - soft v
> 
> Waiting on frets to arrive now.
> 
> Nathan


You make necks?

Hmmm


----------



## knight_yyz

Les Paul Harness with Bourns 500k audio pots long shaft, short switchcraft switch and switchcraft jack. Waiting on some orange drops and will be ready to ship. Will be wired 50's style


----------



## Granny Gremlin




----------



## vadsy

Granny Gremlin said:


> View attachment 294900


what’s going on here?


----------



## Granny Gremlin

vadsy said:


> what’s going on here?


70s Electric Mistress copy.


----------



## knight_yyz

Es-335 harness with mini pots and orange drops. . 022uf and. 047 uf standard values 50's style for the tone cap position. Sold to a GC member.


----------



## knight_yyz

Les Paul harness with Bourns long shaft 500k audio taper pots, short switchcraft switch, switchcraft jack. Orange drop caps at .022uf and .047uf 50's style for cap position. Ready to ship (check the for sale threads)


----------



## RBlakeney




----------



## vadsy

You inspired me, had to find hipster operated Mexican place for lunch. Sorry I didn’t take pictures


----------



## Lincoln

vadsy said:


> You inspired me, had to find hipster operated Mexican place for lunch. Sorry I didn’t take pictures


How could you go to a hipster operated Mexican place for lunch, and not take a picture????? 
I'm so disappointed in you right now I can barely speak!


----------



## vadsy

I was the only one showing selfie self control


----------



## RBlakeney

That’s cute of you, there seem to be a lot of these hipster Mexican restaurants in Mexico.


----------



## vadsy

. I should hope so


----------



## laristotle

Found a Fishman Ellipse VT Preamp and installed it into my Taylor, keeping the existing K&K Prue Mini passive transducer instead of using the under saddle piezo that came with the Ellipse.
I didn't want to cut the wiring and desoldering would've been a pain.
So I wired up a plug to the preamp and connected it to the K&K's input jack, wrapped it up in a velcro burrito and secured that in the guitar.


----------



## MarkM

laristotle said:


> Found a Fishman Ellipse VT Preamp and installed it into my Taylor, keeping the existing K&K Prue Mini passive transducer instead of using the under saddle piezo that came with the Ellipse.
> I didn't want to cut the wiring and desoldering would've been a pain.
> So I wired up a plug to the preamp and connected it to the K&K's input jack, wrapped it up in a velcro burrito and secured that in the guitar.
> 
> View attachment 295998
> View attachment 296000
> View attachment 296002
> View attachment 296004


Is it just me or is that pretty hillbilly?

You can do better , a Taylor with a Tampon?


----------



## laristotle

MacGyvered.
This way it's completely reversible.


----------



## torndownunit




----------



## nnieman

New aluminum and rosewood bridge for my duo jet.
A tom on a gretsch should be illegal .....

Nathan


----------



## Milkman

nnieman said:


> View attachment 297504
> View attachment 297508
> View attachment 297510
> 
> 
> New aluminum and rosewood bridge for my duo jet.
> A tom on a gretsch should be illegal .....
> 
> Nathan


Hey Nathan. Beauty guitar man.

What’s that in the middle, just a cover for an optional third pickup?

Might look nice if it was black.

And how is it wired?


----------



## nnieman

Milkman said:


> Hey Nathan. Beauty guitar man.
> 
> What’s that in the middle, just a cover for an optional third pickup?
> 
> Might look nice if it was black.
> 
> And how is it wired?


Thanks!

It’s an old Supro pickup.
Sounds like a cross between a strat and a p90.
It’s not wired.... I got it installed then picked up a 58 dual tone project.
So now i have to take it back out to use in the dual tone.
Then find something else to use in the gretsch lol

Nathan


----------



## Milkman

So that’s actually a pick up!?

Looks old, and stock?


----------



## nnieman

Milkman said:


> So that’s actually a pick up!?
> 
> Looks old, and stock?


Cult Coils: Lesser-Known Vintage Pickups

This is the version without pole pieces.

Nathan


----------



## knight_yyz

Decided to turn my ST-57 Fender Japan Strat into an "ST-59". 8 Hole 3 ply mint green, .014 aluminum shield, st-57 body and an ST-62 neck. The neck came from Japan today. It's lightly used with no fret wear and has a nicer grain than the st-57 neck. Callaham bridge and Lindy Fralin Vintage hots. Hoping to start the swap on the weekend.


----------



## Milkman

nnieman said:


> View attachment 297532
> 
> 
> Cult Coils: Lesser-Known Vintage Pickups
> 
> This is the version without pole pieces.
> 
> Nathan


Looks like what we used before we had flux capacitors.

Way cool.


----------



## nnieman

Aging some hardware


__
http://instagr.am/p/B9U9U5zDc57/

I decided to build the redwood tele.
I ordered a set of duncan antiquities.
I am pairing it with a neck made from reclaimed maple.
From a damaged 80 year old piano with a fretboard from hades roasted maple.


__
http://instagr.am/p/B9U84K8jptR/

Nathan


----------



## Lincoln

I've "discovered" that cat piss does a great job of aging chrome guitar parts too.


----------



## laristotle

Lincoln said:


> I've "discovered" that cat piss does a great job of aging chrome guitar parts too.


gets one high too .. apparently


----------



## markxander

making use of toddler nap time to try to straighten out a sagging Danelectro bridge. The old saw blade is just for support/rigidity and I'm using my soldering iron to heat the bridge up a bit.


----------



## vadsy

I like your Navy Seal issued watch


----------



## Lincoln

Steam-punk Strat?


----------



## VHTO

Midnight Special Tele (Partscaster). Need to fit a nut to it tomorrow and see how she sets up with strings on her 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lincoln

I finished this one yesterday.








Swamp-ash wings on a wild cashew center with a few other pieces thrown in for good luck. Bridge pickup is an 80's vintage S/D 1BR, neck is a Vineham Humdog P90. Maple neck. Just hanging it for a couple days to let the neck settle in before doing the final fret work and setup.


----------



## VHTO

nnieman said:


> Aging some hardware
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B9U9U5zDc57/
> 
> I decided to build the redwood tele.
> I ordered a set of duncan antiquities.
> I am pairing it with a neck made from reclaimed maple.
> From a damaged 80 year old piano with a fretboard from hades roasted maple.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B9U84K8jptR/
> 
> Nathan


Per your poll, here’s tortoise on a finished redwood Tele



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nnieman

VHTO said:


> Per your poll, here’s tortoise on a finished redwood Tele
> 
> View attachment 300682
> 
> View attachment 300684
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh I like that a lot!!

Nathan


----------



## Vally

View attachment 300698
Just refinished this Epi LP. Removed the tobacco burst finish, added some Vineham


----------



## mhammer

VHTO said:


> Per your poll, here’s tortoise on a finished redwood Tele
> 
> View attachment 300682
> 
> View attachment 300684
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Visually, very handsome wood and colour combination. But the unusual cut of the pickguard makes the upper bass bout, where the strap peg is, look unusually large. Not sure how I feel about that. Maybe it's the angle of the picture.


----------



## knight_yyz

The st-57 to st-59 conversion is almost done. Bourns 250k audio taper pots with dual Russian PIO caps, controlling Lindy Fralin vintage hot pickups. (.015uf for neck and middle and .01uf for the bridge)and Callahan vintage bridge 

I still have to install the neck (can't remember where the plate is) then adjust pickup height. Before swapping the guard I measured pup height with a vernier and recorded. I have to compensate for the new 3 ply plate and adjust accordingly which will get me close to original professional setup.

You can also see the .014 aluminum shield in the first 2 photos.


----------



## knight_yyz

All put together. All the pots work properly, dual caps working properly. She is in tune but action is a little off for some reason and I have to adjust pickup height. Very little hum with the aluminum shield. Definitely quieter than previous setup but that could be due to pickup height as well. So here you go, a "transition" st-59 Fender Japan strat. Lol.


----------



## Lincoln

Part two picture. Sanding done, practiced my masking skills and hit it with several coats of gold. I'm thinking black for the rest of the body. Also thinking I should have done the black first and gold second. Oh well.


----------



## tdotrob

Lincoln said:


> Part two picture. Sanding done, practiced my masking skills and hit it with several coats of gold. I'm thinking black for the rest of the body. Also thinking I should have done the black first and gold second. Oh well.
> View attachment 300866


That’ll look killer with black!


----------



## laristotle

Hmm .. maybe I'll pull out my chisels and sharpen them.


----------



## laristotle

laristotle said:


> Hmm .. maybe I'll pull out my chisels and sharpen them.


I did this in '88. A few other small things for a year and then stopped altogether.
Thought about selling the chisels for the past ten years.


----------



## vadsy

thats pretty cool, well done. the wood equivalent of painting horses and cosmic ladies on the sides of vans? don't take offence, I mean it as a compliment and you deserve it.


----------



## laristotle

Tnx mon.


----------



## Rozz

laristotle said:


> I did this in '88. A few other small things for a year and then stopped altogether.
> Thought about selling the chisels for the past ten years.
> 
> View attachment 300886


That looks awesome. Inspired by this?:


----------



## nnieman

__
http://instagr.am/p/B-p7t0qDjLW/

I got strings on the redwood tele and the wiring finished
Still waiting on pickguard material 
It sounds fantastic 
The pickups are Duncan antiquities
The bridge is twangy but full
The neck pickup is not too dark

A great set up pickups 

Nathan


----------



## Farmboyjo

Due to recent fad, I’m working on a little something I’m calling the “Tiger King”!


----------



## nnieman

I got this off the bench yesterday.
Strings on, in tune and actually got to play it.
Korina body, roasted maple neck, vintage mij firebird pickups from a forum member.
Wrap around bridge from another forum member.
It sounds great!
I love firebird pickups and these sound fantastic!
The jazzmaster body is large but so comfortable!
The neck is a soft u or soft v - copied from my baja tele.

Nathan


----------



## Lincoln

Here's one I just finished today. Billy-Bo shape crossed with Telecaster hardware. Body wood is wild cashew, maple neck. Something different. Surprisingly comfortable to play.


----------



## laristotle

'62 Gretsch Corvette. Played hard and put away wet.
Plays/sounds fine. There were a coupla' sloppy repairs in it's life that I figure I can fix.
Wiring was a mess, but worked. Cleaned that up.
The worst, cosmetic wise, is the headstock. Broke off and repaired back in '92 by L&M, according to the previous owner, still holding strong.
However, they lined it up for face aesthetics. 










The back was raised/overlapped by barely a mil, but obvious.
I thought I had a clear side pic, but I can't find it.









Did some filing/sanding/wood filler.
Tried some dark cherry stain to touch it up. Nah ah.
Will have to go again with the filler.

















So .. keep as is, a beat up player? or put some more time and money into it?
Came across this;


----------



## laristotle

Here's another downer


----------



## MarkM

laristotle said:


> Here's another downer
> 
> View attachment 309992


Ahh good enough for the girls I go out with!


----------



## vokey design

Cheapish Yamaha gets a facelift. Replaced the plastic bridge, nut and bridge pins with gtaphtec black tusq. No direct replacement parts that I could find so we had to go big and shape to fit. Also replaced the terrible tuners with some grovers and bam, new guitar. These are absolutely killer acoustics for the money.


----------



## markxander

Hey this looks like... some of a guitar










Neck on the way, and still some big decisions about a body to be made.


----------



## MarkM

markxander said:


> Hey this looks like... some of a guitar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neck on the way, and still some big decisions about a body to be made.


It's a start!


----------



## Silvertone

Not on my workbench yet but maybe sometime in the next 6 - 8 months. A friend of mine alerted me to a massive black walnut log on the side of the road by a cemetary. The 100+ year old tree was cut down by the city and the largest section of trunk was left. I assume it was too large for them to chip. It was about 60" long, and 30" -50" in diameter the wider section breaking off into two large limbs. I estimated the weight of the log at about 1200lbs. We managed to stand it up so that I could slab it as efficiently as possible with my alaskan sawmill setup. I ended up with about 11 useable slabs all about 30" wide x 60" long x 9/4 thick. I drove them up to my father's place and will be air drying them for a few months before taking them to the kiln. They look to be spectacular and will keep one of two slabs for guitar bodies. Here are some pics.


























Cheers Peter.


----------



## greco

Nice work! Congrats!

This will have many folks here drooling quite a bit.

*NOTICE:*

PLEASE DO NOT DROOL ON THE WOOD
I AM TRYING TO DRY IT!

PETER


----------



## markxander

waiting for some parts and a body for my latest build, so i'm having some fun with my kid's wagon (it was actually MY wagon too).


----------



## MarkM

markxander said:


> waiting for some parts and a body for my latest build, so i'm having some fun with my kid's wagon (it was actually MY wagon too).


You must be young I never had a little tykes wagon as a kid, come to think of neither did my boys?

Red Ryder all the way!


----------



## markxander

I was born in the late 80s and I think my parents bought this sometime in the early 90s. It's been mostly used for gardening in the last 30 years but my 3 year old loves pulling it around the neighborhood and I hate listening to the plastic wheels


----------



## greco

markxander said:


> I hate listening to the plastic wheels


So are those totally new tires and "rims"?! NICE!! 
I wondered how the tires could look so good.


----------



## markxander

greco said:


> So are those totally new tires and "rims"?! NICE!!
> I wondered how the tires could look so good.


They are! They're dolly wheels from Princess Auto, and they're much bigger than the original plastic ones -- that's why I cut out so much material from the bottom. The beefy axles are new to support them too.


----------



## greco

Ridin' in comfort and style!


----------



## nnieman

Walnut and mahogany 

Nathan


----------



## MarkM

markxander said:


> They are! They're dolly wheels from Princess Auto, and they're much bigger than the original plastic ones -- that's why I cut out so much material from the bottom. The beefy axles are new to support them too.


You needed a lift kit!


----------



## laristotle




----------



## vadsy

MarkM said:


> You needed a lift kit!


and light bar


----------



## laristotle

don't forget the gun rack


----------



## markxander

can't believe nobody has recommended truck nuts yet


----------



## bzrkrage

Just binge read the lot.
Following all your amazing work.
@nnieman , @Granny Gremlin , @Silvertone , @knight_yyz .

Amazing work gang.


----------



## MarkM

Did things get a little did things get a little Tykes wagon for you?

Cheers brother!


----------



## knight_yyz

I was asked to turn this into something better....but I had to keep the wires long per his request to make installation easier...









So I turned out this. As usual Bourns 500k audio taper pots, Russian PIO's, .033uf neck and .015uf bridge. Mil spec wiring switchcraft jack and switch


----------



## knight_yyz

Another harness. Les Paul with 2 push pulls on the volumes. Many configurations available. Master coil split and master phase, coil split/coil split etc... 
Bourns long shaft audio taper pots, Russian PIO's with .015uf bridge and .033uf neck. Mil spec wire, switchcraft switch and jack


----------



## vokey design

What’s in my workbench? My workbench 
Been at the new house almost a year and finally getting around to finishing the workshop. 

A long long way to go but this week I was able to run a new 20A and a 15A line, build the bench, set up the radial arm saw and peg board hung. 

I need to hurry up and get this done so I can finish up a guitar and do a few amp repairs.


----------



## Lincoln

Not on my workbench yet, but will be someday. This is a maple tree in my yard that I've been watching for about 20 years. Finally, it had to go. It was pushing the fence over. Just one big burl really, a seriously messed up tree. 







I'm slabbing the trunk while it's standing.







Here's what a sample looks like. 







The slabs will be up in the attic of my shop drying for at least a year before I get to play with the wood.


----------



## vadsy

whoa!


----------



## vadsy

been looking forward to finishing this off.

buffed and polished, 3 steps with 3 compounds. found a drill in my box of stuff that spins at 4600 rpm for the final polish. dressed and polished the frets, they were sprouting bad. oiled the fretboard, it soaked up a lot. MIM guard and pickups for now


----------



## vokey design

Lincoln said:


> Here's what a sample looks like.
> View attachment 315814


Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## Lincoln

vadsy said:


> been looking forward to finishing this off.
> 
> buffed and polished, 3 steps with 3 compounds. found a drill in my box of stuff that spins at 4600 rpm for the final polish. dressed and polished the frets, they were sprouting bad. oiled the fretboard, it soaked up a lot. MIM guard and pickups for now


It's so beautiful!


----------



## nnieman

Back painted clear acrylic pickguards.

Not a close match for a gretsch mounting ring but I’m pretty happy with the colour.

Nathan


----------



## MarkM

nnieman said:


> View attachment 314452
> View attachment 314454
> View attachment 314456
> 
> 
> Walnut and mahogany
> 
> Nathan


Hi Nathan

How wide and deep are those slabs?

How do you thickness plane?

Lastly, how are they joined?

Thanks


----------



## nnieman

MarkM said:


> Hi Nathan
> 
> How wide and deep are those slabs?
> 
> How do you thickness plane?
> 
> Lastly, how are they joined?
> 
> Thanks



Hi
I buy 8/4 lumber, usually 7” or wider by 8 foot long boards.
They get jointed on a very old 14” jointer then glued.
After 24 hours I clean off the glue, rejoint then run then through a 20” general thickness planer.

The body blanks are roughly 20” x 14

Nathan


----------



## nnieman

MarkM said:


> Hi Nathan
> 
> How wide and deep are those slabs?
> 
> How do you thickness plane?
> 
> Lastly, how are they joined?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## nnieman




----------



## greco

@nnieman 
WOW! What a clean, spacious, tidy and well equipped shop!
Very impressive...Congrats!


----------



## Silvertone

nnieman said:


> View attachment 316282


Very cool. I would love to have a space like this. Awesome.

Cheers Peter.


----------



## markxander

nnieman said:


> View attachment 316284
> View attachment 316286


Ah these turned out amazing
Where did you get the clear acrylic and what kind of spray are you using? Any concerns about losing paint to the body of the guitar over time?

I've been thinking about making one of these for my ASAT ever since by neighbour got a little CNC machine


----------



## nnieman

It’s off the shelf at Home Depot.
The thinnest stuff they had.
It was the only place I could find any, now that every business has sneeze guards up.
The paint is duplicolor.

Im not planning on doing anything with it until the paint is fully cured.
I’m not sure if I should clear coat it but my gretsch guards are not clear coated. 

I follow Doug kauer in Instagram and his pickguards are back painted acrylic and they look amazing.

I think sparkly black under acrylic would look amazing, I will try that next.

Nathan


----------



## Silvertone

nnieman said:


> It’s off the shelf at Home Depot.
> The thinnest stuff they had.
> It was the only place I could find any, now that every business has sneeze guards up.
> The paint is duplicolor.
> 
> Im not planning on doing anything with it until the paint is fully cured.
> I’m not sure if I should clear coat it but my gretsch guards are not clear coated.
> 
> I follow Doug kauer in Instagram and his pickguards are back painted acrylic and they look amazing.
> 
> I think sparkly black under acrylic would look amazing, I will try that next.
> 
> Nathan


Rickenbacker paints the back white for their scratch plates and TRC. It looks awesome and is very simple. I don't think a clear coat is needed. Looks great.

Cheers Peter.


----------



## laristotle

Silvertone said:


> paints the back white for their scratch plates


I did the same for my Harmony


----------



## Silvertone

Made up some more '59 LP stainless steel head stock templates. On my workbench on top of a large charcuterie board with maple inlay.










Cheers Peter.


----------



## markxander

i know it seems like i don't have a lot of time for anything but value signaling, but i did another parts guitar.

the body is from Nieman guitars (I think he posted the blank on this page!) -- it's a mahogany strat with no forearm carve
the neck is from a Classic Vibe 50s strat (I stripped the back but left the yellow plastic stuff on the front of the headstock and the fingerboard for now). the tuners are generic somethings from somewhere
the pickups are both SD '59s
the bridge is a Hipshot hardtail -- this piece was probably the inspiration for the whole project
you can see that i forgot to drill a hole for running a ground to the bridge -- there's a little wire snaking out of the bridge pickup rout. it reminds me of some older basses i've played and i think it's actually pretty cool.

the finish is a combo stain and poly that i wiped on (it took a million coats to get it super black). i wanted to keep as much of the grain open as i could so that i could fill it with metallic copper wax. in the end, i did more sanding than i should have to get a smooth finish, so there wasn't a lot of grain left for copper. it does kind of give the whole thing a rusty copper cyberpunk kind of halo and it turned out pretty cool.

still needs a set up but assuming this will sound pretty good when i can turn the amp up loud enough


----------



## nnieman

markxander said:


> i know it seems like i don't have a lot of time for anything but value signaling, but i did another parts guitar.
> 
> the body is from Nieman guitars (I think he posted the blank on this page!) -- it's a mahogany strat with no forearm carve
> the neck is from a Classic Vibe 50s strat (I stripped the back but left the yellow plastic stuff on the front of the headstock and the fingerboard for now). the tuners are generic somethings from somewhere
> the pickups are both SD '59s
> the bridge is a Hipshot hardtail -- this piece was probably the inspiration for the whole project
> you can see that i forgot to drill a hole for running a ground to the bridge -- there's a little wire snaking out of the bridge pickup rout. it reminds me of some older basses i've played and i think it's actually pretty cool.
> 
> the finish is a combo stain and poly that i wiped on (it took a million coats to get it super black). i wanted to keep as much of the grain open as i could so that i could fill it with metallic copper wax. in the end, i did more sanding than i should have to get a smooth finish, so there wasn't a lot of grain left for copper. it does kind of give the whole thing a rusty copper cyberpunk kind of halo and it turned out pretty cool.
> 
> still needs a set up but assuming this will sound pretty good when i can turn the amp up loud enough


Oh that turned out great!!

Nathan


----------



## Diablo

an older Lado neck-through shredder that I stripped down, refinished, and have been procrastinating finishing by wiring in the pickup for years lol...I hate soldering and suck at it.
But im motivated now...last week, for a school project, my daughter and I built a cigar box guitar, and shes keen on doing more stuff like that now, so, she'll light a fire under my ass...too cute to say no to her.
https:


----------



## vadsy

got a little further on a couple of things, split my time and duties.

my girl and I finished off another birdhouse, ready for paint and her school presentation. this one is out of a hollow log we found on the farm










this is the last of the three cabs I want to get finished. based this one on Magnatone stylings. struggled with the height of the speaker hole distance from the bottom, actually have more than one baffle made for this one. nothing is glued yet


----------



## laristotle

A few additions to my recently acquired Ricky Bass










thumb rest










it was just a little neck heavy. changing straps helped and also 3.25 oz of wheel weight.


----------



## Lincoln

Nice work on the birdhouse and cabinet @vadsy !

@laristotle you win the weekly ingenuity prize for using those tape-on wheel weights!! I see some fret wear in your pics. Way high up for fret wear, former owner must be a monster bass player.


----------



## laristotle

Lincoln said:


> I see some fret wear in your pics. Way high up for fret wear, former owner must be a monster bass player.


It does look like that, however, it's the reflection of the strings that you see.


----------



## johnnyshaka

Successfully repaired my Big Muff pedal a few nights ago. Then the dryer quit Friday. Full of confidence, I pulled it apart and tried to resurrect it but I had to throw in the towel after a few hours. Damnit.


----------



## nnieman

Maple & wenge back from my cnc guy!

Nathan


----------



## vadsy

johnnyshaka said:


> Successfully repaired my Big Muff pedal a few nights ago. Then the dryer quit Friday. Full of confidence, I pulled it apart and tried to resurrect it but I had to throw in the towel after a few hours. Damnit.


what's the word on the dryer?


----------



## johnnyshaka

vadsy said:


> what's the word on the dryer?


We'll find out on Tuesday when the repair guy stops over to say hi.


----------



## vadsy

johnnyshaka said:


> We'll find out on Tuesday when the repair guy stops over to say hi.


Lol. Good luck


----------



## Wardo

Might be cheaper to just buy a new one.


----------



## MarkM

Not on my bench anymore , in my guitar stand"


----------



## MarkM

New tuners, GFS bridge and GFS Dream 90 pup. I didn't order the pearl finish o the pup on purpose but I like the look. The intonation, action and ability to stay in tune is great now. Neck is set nice as well.


----------



## vokey design

An old Am STD gets some love.


----------



## vokey design

Has anyone else seen their pictures reposted on the internet?
I was looking through my local Kijiji ads and came across a familiar picture, one of my old guitars on my workbench. The picture was being used by someone selling guitar repair/setup services. I asked them where they got the picture from and explained that it was a picture of my guitar, on my workbench taken by me. They did not respond and deleted their ads. 

So, which one of you was it


----------



## Lincoln

vokey design said:


> Has anyone else seen their pictures reposted on the internet?
> I was looking through my local Kijiji ads and came across a familiar picture, one of my old guitars on my workbench.


One or two of the pictures I took of my vintage Fury Fireball guitar and posted here, ended up being used by Eastwood Guitars when they re-issued the Fury Fireball after the owner/builder of Fury passed away. I think it's pretty common.


----------



## laristotle

A pic of one of my basses popped up on site dedicated to vintage MIJ guitars.
I only contacted them to correct the specs that they attached to it. lol


----------



## Okay Player

I came across a wicked deal on a Fender roasted maple replacement Strat neck, so figured what the Hell and decided to build me a super strat. I figured after 60 some years of Strats existing a body was pretty much a body so I just ordered something inexpensive and routed HSH. Boy, did I learn my lesson.


----------



## Jimmy_D

Just finished this one tonight, it's working very well and I'm very happy with it, a Princeton reverb AA1164 layout.
It's got all the usual goodies on the circuit board, Hammond transformers and a Celestion 10" gold - finger jointed 3/4" Birch ply cabinet.


----------



## copperhead

One of 4 boxes of 1000 Vintage spec PAF bobbins .


----------



## vokey design

This is a blast to play.
Am STD body
Warmoth wenge neck with an ebony board
'59 roundback profile
compound radius with stainless frets
Seymour Duncan Trembucker and '59


----------



## Lincoln

@vokey design I'm diggin the look of the dark neck! Do you notice the extra weight of the wenge at all? Everything still feel pretty well balanced?


----------



## vokey design

Lincoln said:


> @vokey design I'm diggin the look of the dark neck! Do you notice the extra weight of the wenge at all? Everything still feel pretty well balanced?


I purchased the body for this neck so I never got a chance to play the guitar stock. Having said that it does not feel noticeably heavier than my other two strats and hangs balanced on a strap.


----------



## nnieman

I found some old mahogany from a former boat builder.
13.5” wide 2.25” thick by 16 foot long planks.
Totally clear and very old and dry.

The small piece in the pics is 1950s honduran mahogany.

It looks like 1plank is African, the second is honduran.

Nathan


----------



## nnieman

Decision time
White guard or tortoise?

Nathan


----------



## Lincoln

I like the classic white on that one.


----------



## laristotle

It might look better naked?


----------



## THRobinson

Nothing.... just finished ripping the old one out. After a few new windows get installed, I start building a new bench.


----------



## Lincoln

I did the wet sand & buff on this body yesterday. Turned out good for a recovery from a mistake.








Spalted maple, I originally mixed the dye WAY too dark. It became pretty much black and featureless. I put it through the planer to take it off and start over again. This is what came out after the first pass. Softer parts of the spalt absorbed more dye, harder parts took on less dye.

Also mounted the neck to it, ready to mount a bridge and string it up, see how it sounds.


----------



## vokey design

What's on the workbench?

I constantly find myself in need of three or four hands at a time when soldering and was in need of a simple solution. I know there are many options available to address this common problem but I am cheap as hell so I will only buy it if I can not make a decent representation myself. May I introduce Binford's latest 6100 series tool, "The Helping Hand".


----------



## laristotle

Acquired a gutted Marshall combo cab last week. Used 3/4" plywood from a cabinet that I dismantled 26 yrs ago when we bought our home.
Mounted a 12" Yorkville 100w 4Ω from a BLOC100G and a 6 1/2" Fishman 60w 4Ω speakers into it.
Also got a switchplate with two jacks from a good friend to wire them up individually or in series for 8Ω.
Grill cloth is stuff I had in the garage. Black weed cloth with an overlay of storm window screen.
It weighs in at 24 lbs.


----------



## Diablo

Im thinking about picking up this:




__





Gear Hunter


Long & McQuade is Canada`s biggest music store offering a huge selection of musical instruments and music lessons across Canada. Guitars & Drums!




www.long-mcquade.com




any wagers on whether or not the crack goes through the body or is just in the paint?


----------



## nnieman

Yesterday was carving the top.
Today is binding.

Nathan


----------



## Lincoln

vokey design said:


> What's on the workbench?
> 
> I constantly find myself in need of three or four hands at a time when soldering and was in need of a simple solution. I know there are many options available to address this common problem but I am cheap as hell so I will only buy it if I can not make a decent representation myself. May I introduce Binford's latest 6100 series tool, "The Helping Hand".
> 
> View attachment 328388
> 
> View attachment 328390
> 
> View attachment 328389
> 
> View attachment 328392


now that is a cool idea! And I just happen to have a whole package of alligator clips sitting around collecting dust.
Thank you


----------



## vokey design

Lincoln said:


> now that is a cool idea! And I just happen to have a whole package of alligator clips sitting around collecting dust.
> Thank you


I am just about to use mine actually


----------



## Silvertone

It's 1958 in my workshop right now. White Gold on my workbench! 










Cheers Peter.


----------



## BlueRocker

I'm finding the pots and switches get smaller every time I break out the iron - found this at the flea market today.


----------



## vadsy

nice.

show us that pedalboard in the background


----------



## BlueRocker

vadsy said:


> nice.
> 
> show us that pedalboard in the background


It's a work in progress - waiting on some cables and trying to figure out the Temple board system. I did install the "ground effects" lighting though!


----------



## nnieman

I just received a couple of sheets of this amazing stuff.
Super expensive but it looks amazing, nice & thick and should polish up nicely.

Nathan


----------



## Jim DaddyO

I can't fit it on my workbench, but my workbench can fit in it.


----------



## nnieman

What a great spot!!

Nathan


----------



## zztomato

Something a little different.


----------



## laristotle

zztomato said:


> Something a little different.


What are those gold foils?
I've never seen anything like that before.


----------



## nnieman

Ronin foilbuckers maybe
Or mojo pickups make some large gold foil style humbuckers too

Nathan


----------



## zztomato

laristotle said:


> What are those gold foils?
> I've never seen anything like that before.


Ronin foilbuckers. Got them 3 years ago to go in the that Warmoth body that is quite old. It has an amazing flame koa top. Can't wait to finally get this guitar built.


----------



## vadsy

getting David Torn vibes...


----------



## Diablo

zztomato said:


> Something a little different.
> View attachment 335321
> 
> View attachment 335322
> 
> View attachment 335323
> View attachment 335324


holy crap thats beautiful wood!


----------



## Diablo

I picked up an LP traditional with thoughts of aging/reliccing it as it has some edge rash. Ive always wanted an aged/relic LP. strat or tele.

But im having second thoughts...1)its in better overall shape than I thought. 2) it might be "the wrong" color tone for an aged LP...they tend to be very light, more like lemon or faded orange, and this one has more of a caramel and tobacco color scheme...and also a touch less flame but bigger flames than what is typically seen on aged guitars.
Thoughts?
Should I do it, is this first time reliccers remorse, or does this git deserve a different outcome?
























2011 Gibson Les Paul Traditional $1650 - Ottawa


Yeah, it’s got some damage, but it still seems like a decent price considering what used Gibsons have been selling for lately. https://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottawa/2011-gibson-les-paul-traditional/1532623192




www.guitarscanada.com


----------



## BlueRocker

If I was a first time reliccer, I'd start with a cheaper instrument. I wouldn't touch that one.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Diablo said:


> Should I do it,


That's a for sure yes. Take that thing and play it everyday. Play it hard. In about 10 years it will be reliced just right.


----------



## Diablo

Jim DaddyO said:


> That's a for sure yes. Take that thing and play it everyday. Play it hard. In about 10 years it will be reliced just right.


Haha I’m too old for that.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Diablo said:


> Haha I’m too old for that.


I guess you'll just have to lend it out, or rent it maybe. That way you're sure to get the obligitory headstock break for genuine relicing...lol. Should cut the time down to just a few years, or months maybe, depending on who you let use it....lol


----------



## SWLABR

I just finished an EVH 79 Bumblebee build. All the parts from various sources. The body was a Kijiji find, the neck was new from Solo Guitars (the $80 one... impressed, but not if I had to use the original nut) the gen 1 Floyd was bought used at least 15yrs ago, the electronics were all new. I put in a Wilkinson pup, but I pulled a real dopey move... I didn't realize it was for the neck position. I get it all together and it's just not hot... no pinch harmonics, no regular harmonics even... WTF?!?!?!. "Oh wait... "neck...D'oh!!!!"
So I'm on the hunt for a hotter pup, but it plays great! One day I will actually become a Premium Member so I can post pics.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Finally finished this. Procrastinated so dang long.


----------



## nnieman

Pine telemaster with tortoise guard.
Reclaimed california redwood jazzmaster.
Maple neck with wenge fretboard.

Nathan


----------



## BlueRocker

New Guitar Day!


----------



## knight_yyz

Just finished this standard tele harness for one of our members. Bourns 250k audio tapers with 3 way and .033 cap.


----------



## greco

An example of soldering at the doctorate level. Beautiful work!


----------



## knight_yyz

Thanks Greco!


----------



## Vally

My new PGK Tele,


----------



## SWLABR

knight_yyz said:


> Just finished this standard tele harness for one of our members. Bourns 250k audio tapers with 3 way and .033 cap.


HEY!!!! That's for me!!! Should be arriving any minute!!


----------



## loudtubeamps

Another Boss CS-2 transplant into a '94 Heritage 140 GT


----------



## knight_yyz

Part of a 50's style harness for a customer's LP traditional. Waiting on the long version of the 3 way. Then braided wire time


----------



## Lincoln

I know it's not a guitar, but is on my work bench, and it was carved out of an ambrosia maple body blank.


----------



## Farmboyjo

loudtubeamps said:


> Another Boss CS-2 transplant into a '94 Heritage 140 GT
> View attachment 340413


Now that’s interesting! And you did it without harming that Heritage. 
How does the board get power? Is that a huge capacitor just under the bottom edge?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Farmboyjo

Lincoln said:


> I know it's not a guitar, but is on my work bench, and it was carved out of an ambrosia maple body blank.
> View attachment 340442


What. People have interests besides just guitars 24/7? I don’t know who you people are anymore. 
Seriously- some seriously nice work D. Christmas gift?


----------



## loudtubeamps

*Farmboyjo*
Disclaimer: No guitars were harmed during this transplant! 
The switches are factory (VIP System), the mini toggle nearest the back was simply a mute and is now the true bypass.
The compressor controls were tweaked to taste, removed , measured and replaced with fixed resistors.
A rechargeable 9 v is tucked into the left corner.
I removed the original cover, cut a new one and installed a panel mount jack for charging. 
My secret weapon!


----------



## Lincoln

Farmboyjo said:


> What. People have interests besides just guitars 24/7? I don’t know who you people are anymore.
> Seriously- some seriously nice work D. Christmas gift?


Yes, Christmas gift. 

Actually, I'm not totally pleased with that one. I'm working on another one now. Same thing, only walnut.


----------



## knight_yyz

New harness for an 07 Les Paul Traditional. Long Switchcraft switch, bourns 500k audio tapers, .033 PIO for the neck and .015 PIO for the bridge, vintage braided wire....

The small blue and red shrink wrap is for colour coding to make sure the right wire goes to the right pot.


----------



## Lincoln

knight_yyz said:


> New harness for an 07 Les Paul Traditional. Long Switchcraft switch, bourns 500k audio tapers, .033 PIO for the neck and .015 PIO for the bridge, vintage braided wire....
> 
> The small blue and red shrink wrap is for colour coding to make sure the right wire goes to the right pot.
> 
> View attachment 340996


Oh, those Russians!


----------



## knight_yyz

Well damn, I just noticed I have the wrong cap at the neck. LOL should be .033 not .015... Good thing I didn;t ship it yet.


----------



## zztomato

Working on a 1964 Epiphone Cortez. It had one of those plastic bridges that bolted on and had a ceramic saddle. Oddly enough, it sounded sublime even with what is in all respects a stupid design for an acoustic bridge. Unfortunately the plastic shrinks, warps and cracks over time and the saddle will never properly intonate. 
I should've taken a lot more pictures to document how to do this but here's a couple.
Here it is at the front of the rack with bridge removed.








Multiple holes dowelled and a spot where the top was chewed up filled with a small spruce piece. Used a dremel to rout the area level but not through the top.








Made a new bridge from a chunk of old ebony. I purposely offset the holes- trying something new.








All lined up for gluing








And here's the bridge on the guitar ready for slotting and intonation.








Looking forward to finishing this little project.


----------



## MarkM

zztomato said:


> Working on a 1964 Epiphone Cortez. It had one of those plastic bridges that bolted on and had a ceramic saddle. Oddly enough, it sounded sublime even with what is in all respects a stupid design for an acoustic bridge. Unfortunately the plastic shrinks, warps and cracks over time and the saddle will never properly intonate.
> I should've taken a lot more pictures to document how to do this but here's a couple.
> Here it is at the front of the rack with bridge removed.
> View attachment 341216
> 
> Multiple holes dowelled and a spot where the top was chewed up filled with a small spruce piece. Used a dremel to rout the area level but not through the top.
> View attachment 341223
> 
> Made a new bridge from a chunk of old ebony. I purposely offset the holes- trying something new.
> View attachment 341225
> 
> All lined up for gluing
> View attachment 341226
> 
> And here's the bridge on the guitar ready for slotting and intonation.
> View attachment 341228
> 
> Looking forward to finishing this little project.


I am going to be following along, where is the bridge? Are you just guessing the intonation will be good with that offset bridge or is there science involved?

I have so many questions!


----------



## zztomato

MarkM said:


> I am going to be following along, where is the bridge? Are you just guessing the intonation will be good with that offset bridge or is there science involved?
> 
> I have so many questions!


You mean, where is the saddle? Haven't cut the slot yet. 
The idea behind the offset peg holes is to try to retain the same distance from string to saddle all the way across. The traditional saddle on an acoustic has an approximate 1/8th offset. The original bridge design had the peg holes about as far away from the saddle as possible resulting in less string pressure over the high strings especially. By bringing the holes closer to the saddle, I hope to increase that pressure a bit and get a little more string energy into the sonic mix. It also ensures that the ball end of the string is up against a fresh spot on the bridge plate inside the guitar. 
In the past I have done this job where you glue a thinned piece of bridge plate big enough to cover all the holes inside the guitar. That gives you a fresh surface if you are making an exact copy of the original bridge. That's conventional. The downside to this is that you are adding a piece of wood and glue which may rob the guitar of some energy. In theory, you could remove the whole bridge plate and make a new one but the risk of damage to the top is far too great- with all those holes in the top. 
This guitar's bridge plate is in really great shape so I don't want to mess with it. I also widened the string spacing slightly as the original spacing is a bit narrow. Hopefully I'll get to finishing in the next couple of days. I'll post a picture of the original bridge too.


----------



## Vally

Not on my work bench, just setting on the island for a picture. Just waiting for the bridge so I can drill the neck.


----------



## zztomato

Vally said:


> Not on my work bench, just setting on the island for a picture. Just waiting for the bridge so I can drill the neck.
> View attachment 341725


Nice aesthetic. How was the neck finished? Got any close-ups of the neck?


----------



## Vally

zztomato said:


> Nice aesthetic. How was the neck finished? Got any close-ups of the neck?


I actually used black India ink for the body(didn’t want to build up paint) and I thinned it out for use on the neck. Once applied to the neck I gave it a lite sand to expose the darker flame


----------



## zztomato

Vally said:


> I actually used black India ink for the body(didn’t want to build up paint) and I thinned it out for use on the neck. Once applied to the neck I gave it a lite sand to expose the darker flame
> View attachment 341786
> 
> View attachment 341787


I thought the body was blue- a really nice blue too. Black works though.


----------



## laristotle

Vally said:


> I actually used black India ink for the body(didn’t want to build up paint)


Sounds like a cool technique. Tnx for sharing.


----------



## knight_yyz

you can use shoe polish if you want.


----------



## Vally

laristotle said:


> Sounds like a cool technique. Tnx for sharing.


India ink also comes in a variety colors,


----------



## zztomato

Ok here's the rest of the bridge process.
I use the top half of a typical saddle to find the approximate location for the slot. Next I set up the somewhat reliable Stewmac slotting jig- not a perfect beast and one day I'll make a better one. 
Once slotted, I make a saddle a little taller than needed with a rise towards the back. I then use the Peterson 490 rack tuner to find the intonation points. Mark the saddle and then shape it. If you start with the saddle made to a 10" radius, when done it's around 12" apart from the B string.
Then I polish it and do final check and hight. 
Last picture is the guitar all done with the old bridge parts so you can see all the stuff that was replaced. Fun eh?


----------



## zztomato

Forgot about the nut. The original had the B and E too close together. I was able to get a bit more space over all like that of a typical 1 11/16ths nut. This one is 1 5/8ths. Later versions of this guitar share the Gibson 1 9/16ths that was the norm through the rest of the 60's and early 70's.


----------



## Lincoln

Started a new LP. Honduras Mahogany body, carved cherry top. Only 5.1 lbs. Gonna be one of the lighter LP's on the planet.


----------



## vadsy

wow,. very nice


----------



## MarkM

@Lincoln did you build that body yourself?


----------



## Lincoln

MarkM said:


> @Lincoln did you build that body yourself?


Yes, I did. The body is built using a template from Potvin Guitars, and the top is carved on my CNC.
Here's the body without the top on it,









first time I've ever used Honduran mahogany. It's fairly light, but very "stringy" or maybe fibrous to cut with a router.


----------



## MarkM

That's awesome, beyond my skill level!


----------



## SWLABR

Ya... even if I had a CNC!! Nice job!


----------



## nnieman

Im home with the kids supervising the elearning... so I snuck away during recess and made a p90 to filtertron adapter ring.

I haven’t been this excited for recess in 20 years..... 😬

Nathan


----------



## zztomato

Finally finished this crazy guitar I was working on a couple months ago. When we had that one week warm spell I sprayed as much lacquer as I could. Still didn't get enough on there but its ok for now.


----------



## Lincoln

I liked the sound of the cedar Tele I built a few days ago so much, that I made an off-set style body in cedar also. Used a T-Master template set from Potvin Guitars. 









I haven't done the neck pocket yet cause I'm still deciding on scale length.

With a mix of cedar, and the roasted maple neck blank, the shop smells absolutely fantastic!


----------



## nnieman

zztomato said:


> Finally finished this crazy guitar I was working on a couple months ago. When we had that one week warm spell I sprayed as much lacquer as I could. Still didn't get enough on there but its ok for now.
> View attachment 344277
> View attachment 344278


Absolutely gorgeous!!

How do the foilbuckers sound??

I've been listening to youtube clips but have yet to hear them in person (the joys of living in the middle of nowhere).

Effing gorgeous man, well done.

Nathan


----------



## zztomato

nnieman said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!
> 
> How do the foilbuckers sound??
> 
> I've been listening to youtube clips but have yet to hear them in person (the joys of living in the middle of nowhere).
> 
> Effing gorgeous man, well done.
> 
> Nathan


Thanks Nathan!

They are so different than anything I've encountered before. They have incredible clarity and are nothin like a humbucker- even though they are humbuckers. Fairly low output and they do have that gold foil type of big semi microphonic sound. I love em' but I suspect a lot of people wouldn't really know what to do with them. With fuzz, it's much like you hear from any of David Torn's playing with his pink Ronin guitar- well, if you can play like him that helps too. 
I'll see if I can figure out how to post a quick phone video sometime.


----------



## Midnight Rider

Changing the Dragon II pickups in my 2001 Paul Reed Smith Custom 22 with a Kinman P90-Bucker at the neck and a P90- Heavy Bucker at the bridge. Also, installing the 'Rothstein Guitars' custom made wiring assembly. 
Never much cared for the Dragon II pickup sound,... much to shrill and ice picky for my taste.


----------



## nnieman

4 necks ready for frets.

Nathan


----------



## Midnight Rider

nnieman said:


> 4 necks ready for frets.
> 
> Nathan
> 
> View attachment 344433


Very nice work. I see the guitar bodies on the floor,... are you building these for yourself or do you build custom guitars for the public? I see what appears to be a cold Sleeman on the table,... definitely a requirement for any workshop project,... 🍺


----------



## nnieman

Midnight Rider said:


> Very nice work. I see the guitar bodies on the floor,... are you building these for yourself or do you build custom guitars for the public? I see what appears to be a cold Sleeman on the table,... definitely a requirement for any workshop project,... 🍺


Thanks!
I build and sell a guitar or two a year.
I don’t really do custom guitars but I do sell unfinished bodies.
I’ve of the maple & wenge necks is for me.
The short scale neck is for my youngest.
I’m building him a short scale (24”) epiphone coronet.

Nathan


----------



## SWLABR

SWLABR said:


> I just finished an EVH 79 Bumblebee build. All the parts from various sources. The body was a Kijiji find, the neck was new from Solo Guitars (the $80 one... impressed, but not if I had to use the original nut) the gen 1 Floyd was bought used at least 15yrs ago, the electronics were all new. I put in a Wilkinson pup, but I pulled a real dopey move... I didn't realize it was for the neck position. I get it all together and it's just not hot... no pinch harmonics, no regular harmonics even... WTF?!?!?!. "Oh wait... "neck...D'oh!!!!"
> So I'm on the hunt for a hotter pup, but it plays great!


Quoting myself... Update to the 79 Bumblebee build. I found a hotter pup. It's a DiMarzio Super Distortion clone. Here are a couple pics. Eddies was routed for just the bridge pup, this was meant for single coils in the middle & neck. I was going to fill them, but I think this looks OK in the end. A little pissed the (rather expensive) "high-end Painters tape" bled. The stuff from the hobby store for the really thin lines held great. Should have gone with that all over. If I ever do a Frankie build, I might. 

Plays great! Still thinking of a kill switch in the hole where the tone should be.


----------



## zztomato

Everyone should have a Blackguard tele!
😁


----------



## vadsy

zztomato said:


> Everyone should have a Blackguard tele!
> 😁
> View attachment 345491


is that a Glendale bridge and saddles?


----------



## zztomato

vadsy said:


> is that a Glendale bridge and saddles?


Yup! Got the full package- including a complete set of slot-head screws. 
The body and neck are both recreations from the Blackguard Book.


----------



## Lincoln

Just put this one together. For those who can't make up their mind between a Telecaster and an SG........
















maple/rosewood neck, Magnolia body, dyed antique cherry.
Body was 5lbs. Whole guitar weighs 7.8lbs


----------



## Farmboyjo

Now that’s cool! I really like this kind of thing. Not completely steam punk, but recognizable elements. 

I’ve got a Strat neck that the previous owner cut the headstock to Tele shape - but Strat heel - and a hardtail Strat body. So I’m trying to Tele-fy it as much as possible. Single ply black guard, knurled metal Tele knobs, Tele bridge and P90 neck PU. 

I’ve been ‘working’ on it since July 2019 though because I keep changing my mind on what I should/can do.


----------



## Lincoln

Farmboyjo said:


> Now that’s cool! I really like this kind of thing. Not completely steam punk, but recognizable elements.
> 
> I’ve got a Strat neck that the previous owner cut the headstock to Tele shape - but Strat heel - and a hardtail Strat body. So I’m trying to Tele-fy it as much as possible. Single ply black guard, knurled metal Tele knobs, Tele bridge and P90 neck PU.
> 
> I’ve been ‘working’ on it since July 2019 though because I keep changing my mind on what I should/can do.


You want Steam punk? I made two of these bodies, one trem, one hardtail, but I just couldn't bond with them and didn't make a guitar out of either. 













I think one is alder, the other is sitka spruce. I'll give you one just to see it get used.


----------



## Farmboyjo

Very interesting. Is that a router template of some kind to do that, as they both look identical?

Thanks for the offer, but I better actually finish one of my other strats before I start accepting others. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lincoln

Farmboyjo said:


> Very interesting. Is that a router template of some kind to do that, as they both look identical?
> 
> Thanks for the offer, but I better actually finish one of my other strats before I start accepting others.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


carved with a CNC


----------



## Vally

Just have to wire the pickups, a set up and I’m in busy😁


----------



## Lincoln

Bet you've never seen a Mustang body with a figured maple top before. 










And P90's!


----------



## VHTO

This one just landed on the bench - Jeff Beck/Chad Underwood style Tele-Gib. Need to sort out a few things but I like the lightly aged nitro blonde


----------



## vadsy

VHTO said:


> This one just landed on the bench - Jeff Beck/Chad Underwood style Tele-Gib. Need to sort out a few things but I like the lightly aged nitro blonde


what is the bridge and area on this one like? I'm getting bored with a guitar and thinking about throwing a bucker in the bridge of a Tele


----------



## VHTO

I haven’t been able to check out the electronics yet. It appears to have a broken input jack so I will try to get to it this aft.
The bridge appears to be standard Tele that has been cut down. Saddles look like Wilkinson compensated


----------



## SWLABR

Just replaced some faulty tuners on a friends sons bass. Never heard of "Luna" before this. It's a lightweight starter bass. I had also never known a machine head to bottom out. the D & G strings seriously would not tune up past (slightly) flat. I took the strings off, and the tuners turned infinitely. Put the strings on, they stop. F this!!! Ordered a set of new ones, swapped them out in about half an hour, checked the string height/action/fret buzz. All good!


----------



## vokey design

Going to be waiting a bit for some parts so this will be my acoustic for a few weeks


----------



## SWLABR

vokey design said:


> Going to be waiting a bit for some parts so this will be my acoustic for a few weeks
> View attachment 347728


What's the colour scheme you're going after??


----------



## vokey design

SWLABR said:


> What's the colour scheme you're going after??


Not 100% sure yet. It will


SWLABR said:


> What's the colour scheme you're going after??


Either will stay like this or single ply black guard with a single HB (double black). Parts are all in the mail for the second configuration, it may flip back and forth with each string change too. 
View attachment 347947


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Well, it was a week or two ago but....

I like Yamaha guitars. They always seem to sound good and play well. This one didn't. It was sticky and dirty and dried out and the action was high. Not any more, which is I guess, the point.


----------



## Jimmy_D

Jimmy Page Sig Tele a really cool guitar and something a bit different for me, it was just bought from L&M and came in for a badly needed setup and strings. 

I shouldn't be but I'm still surprised at how bad the (non)set up was on this $2k guitar... nut cut high and causing intonation issues with edges sharp enough to cut you, frets sprouting a lot (which makes me wonder how they even sold it), neck pup low and very crooked, bridge pup high enough to make tuning an issue, too much relief in the neck because truss rod not under tension, fret board looks like it's just been sanded - as in raw, never seen a drop of oil, saddles decked and adjustment screws sticking way up and sharp, irritating to play to say the least.

The good news is an hour later those issues are solved and it plays nicely. I still can't understand why these guys don't have staff who notice this stuff and do something, unless it's because people buy them in that state anyway so why bother.

BTW I noticed that with these steel saddles and the top loaded bridge, this guitar was far more jangly than when re-strung through the ferrules, top loaded I thought it felt and sounded like a $200 Squire, IMO it really makes a difference...


----------



## markxander

Wanted a new pickguard for my ASAT Special, but it's kind of tough to find and expensive since they're not hugely popular guitars. 

My neighbour has a small business doing wood burning with a CNC laser cutter, so we thought we'd try clear acrylic. It cut really nicely on the laser and looks great. He just traced the original and made a perfect copy in the new material. 

The plan is to back paint it with metallic gold, like a Gretsch pickguard. I'm going to wait for the weather to settle a little and spray bomb it in the shed.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Jimmy_D said:


> just bought from L&M and came in for a badly needed setup and strings.


That's no surprise...lol.


----------



## markxander

Did a too quick and sort of splotchy gold back painting on the clear one, while it cures I'm trying out a bonus one he made for me with the logo of my podcast on it. Great solution for hard to find pickguards, and I really like the look of the etching over the guitar finish below. Obviously this is a quick and dirty photo of a very dirty guitar, but it has a certain 3D effect. When he gets some more acrylic material in he's going to make me a paisley one and maybe a few other testers.


----------



## knight_yyz

For our resident Milkman....

Custom harness. for HSS stratocaster. Master Volume, Master Tone. 0.033uf PIO tone cap. 3 way toggle switch. Up position turns on North coil at bridge humbucker only. Down position turns on humbucker South coil only. Middle is normal humbucker. 5 way switch acts as normal as long as toggle is in middle position. Edited because I made a booboo. Fixed now


----------



## nnieman

Korina
Curly maple over walnut 

Nathan


----------



## bzrkrage

Black or cream covers? Binding matches the cream, but, black is r&r....


----------



## laristotle

With that body, I'd go black. Black knobs too.


----------



## nnieman

bzrkrage said:


> Black or cream covers? Binding matches the cream, but, black is r&r....
> View attachment 352452


Black!!

Nathan


----------



## SWLABR

I finally finished the Harmony Strat conversion from SSS to HSH. This is from the Building/Mods page where (I think) I now hold the record for the most posts from the experts trying to figure out my goofy old 5-way switch. There is really only the body that is a Harmony part. As you can see there is now a Mighty Mite rosewood neck instead of the original maple.


----------



## greco

SWLABR said:


> I finally finished the Harmony Strat conversion from SSS to HSH. This is from the Building/Mods page where (I think) I now hold the record for the most posts from the experts trying to figure out my goofy old 5-way switch. There is really only the body that is a Harmony part. As you can see there is now a Mighty Mite rosewood neck instead of the original maple.
> 
> View attachment 352811
> View attachment 352812
> View attachment 352813
> View attachment 352814
> View attachment 352815


It looks great...CONGRATS!

Did you finally get your goofy old switch to work in all positions?


----------



## SWLABR

greco said:


> It looks great...CONGRATS!
> 
> Did you finally get your goofy old switch to work in all positions?


I did. I posted over there too. One minor oops that I don't know what I did wrong, but livable.


----------



## Moodivarius

Finished the purfling inlay around the sound hole on my Acousti-Tele build.






























Full build on the TDPRI

A second Acousti-Tele.


Scott


----------



## SWLABR

Moodivarius said:


> Finished the purfling inlay around the sound hole on my Acousti-Tele build.
> 
> 
> View attachment 352889
> 
> 
> View attachment 352890
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 352891
> 
> 
> Full build on the TDPRI
> 
> A second Acousti-Tele.
> 
> 
> Scott


Cool build. Is this a kit or your own specs? I'd like something similar for the acoustic duo thing I've got on the go (well, not currently) but it would be nice to have an (almost) electric for some tunes. Please keep us up to date.


----------



## Moodivarius

SWLABR said:


> Cool build. Is this a kit or your own specs? I'd like something similar for the acoustic duo thing I've got on the go (well, not currently) but it would be nice to have an (almost) electric for some tunes. Please keep us up to date.


It's my own build.

Did one by hand/router 2 years ago. It follows the idea of Fender's American Acoustasonic Tele.

This one is all routed out on my CNC. It has taken almost as long as the first, but most of my time has been spent on learning/fiddling with the software. Still lots of hand work.


----------



## Moodivarius

Cut out control cavity cover & bolted neck on today.










Close quarters. 




















Scraped purfling on sound hole. 



















Bolted neck on










Contour the heel next. 










Coming along.


----------



## SWLABR

^^^ WOW, looks great! 

What style bridge are you planning?


----------



## alwaysflat

Beautiful. 
I noticed is getting near time for a new power cord  or a guide for that stress point.


----------



## Moodivarius

SWLABR said:


> ^^^ WOW, looks great!
> 
> What style bridge are you planning?


Acoustic.


----------



## Moodivarius

alwaysflat said:


> Beautiful.
> I noticed is getting near time for a new power cord  or a guide for that stress point.


Yes, I have to repair that. It's only the outer shield, not the shield on the wires.


----------



## Moodivarius

Created a magnetic control cavity cover this afternoon.

Routed back of cover to accept magnets.



















Glued magnets in.










Then epoxied magnets inside the body cavity, poles attracting ones on the cover.










Then filed & sanded a finger access, to lift the cover off.








































Worked out slick.


----------



## Moodivarius

Contoured the heel, & routed out the neckplate cavity, so it will be flush with the body. I left a little bit of room for finish.



















Also got the top glued on the body. Used Titebond hide glue. Warmed up, things slightly with warm water, brushed on both surfaces, then clamped.




























Purflin inlay next.


----------



## Mikev7305

@Moodivarius that inset neck plate is genius! Looks awesome!


----------



## Moodivarius

Mikev7305 said:


> @Moodivarius that inset neck plate is genius! Looks awesome!


Not my idea. That’s what Fender had done on the American Acoustasonic Tele.


----------



## Moodivarius

Did the purfling this evening.

Cut some channel out, where I had to sand one side a bit to get the top to fit in the body inlay. Then I cleaned out the channel.



















Heated it up on the iron to shape to a close fit, so it won’t split on the radius of the corners.










Warmed up some hide glue, thinned with warm water, spread it in the channel with a small hobby paint brush.
The watered down glue, seems to swell the wood on each side to close up any small discrepancies in width of the channel.




























Came out nice.

I’ll let it dry & scrape it down tomorrow evening.


----------



## Moodivarius

Hand sanded, grain sealer on walnut, sanded twice again.























































Mask & spray a few coats of nitro tomorrow.


----------



## Moodivarius

Masked up & a few coats of nitro sprayed today.



















After spraying a few coats of nitro.






































I’ll lightly sand, wipe, & spray a few more coats tomorrow. The weather is cooperating. Above freezing the next while.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

The bathroom I'm building won't fit on the workbench.


----------



## Moodivarius

Was a nice day, so decided to spray some more nitro. Lightly sanded before spraying to knock down any dust particles/debris from the last spray session. Then wiped down. 










Sprayed 3 coats today.


----------



## Moodivarius

Another beautiful day, had to spray. 🤣

10 deg C or 50 deg F to our friends south of the border.

I mixed the Mohawk Nitrocellulose Instrument Lacquer 60:40, with thinner.

Sprayed 3 coats, about 1/2 hour between, to let them gas off. I didn’t like the application of the spray of those.
Cleaned gun & adjusted, sprayed 1 more , last coat about 2 Hours after the first 3.

Much better result.
Pics would be better in natural light, but then I’d have to wait to post tomorrow. 


















































The spruce showing it’s “cross silk” in the grain.





















I’m happy with the finish. Now wait for it to cure, wet sand & buff.


----------



## nnieman

Moodivarius said:


> Another beautiful day, had to spray. 🤣
> 
> 10 deg C or 50 deg F to our friends south of the border.
> 
> I mixed the Mohawk Nitrocellulose Instrument Lacquer 60:40, with thinner.
> 
> Sprayed 3 coats, about 1/2 hour between, to let them gas off. I didn’t like the application of the spray of those.
> Cleaned gun & adjusted, sprayed 1 more , last coat about 2 Hours after the first 3.
> 
> Much better result.
> Pics would be better in natural light, but then I’d have to wait to post tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 354409
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 354410
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 354411
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 354412
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 354413
> 
> 
> The spruce showing it’s “cross silk” in the grain.
> 
> View attachment 354414
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 354415
> 
> 
> 
> I’m happy with the finish. Now wait for it to cure, wet sand & buff.


Its looks great!!

Where do you get your waterslide decals made?
They look fantastic

Nathan


----------



## Moodivarius

nnieman said:


> Its looks great!!
> 
> Where do you get your waterslide decals made?
> They look fantastic
> 
> Nathan


Originally ordered of eBay from Decal Monkey out of NS.
Then I bought some Koala laser water slide decal paper off Amazon & printed out on my own laser printer. Did the design font on Open Office Draw. Then coloured in the open font with silver hobby marker.

I posted pics on TDPRI. 

What's on your workbench today?

Pretty easy.


----------



## vokey design

These kids are going to have fun tomorrow even if they don’t want to lol.

Just a start to a proof of concept build, there will be controls on the inside to generate faults in the circuits.


----------



## SWLABR

Two things, what is it you're building? I'm guessing this is a large scale mock up of something. No?? 

Second. That's a Binford tool hanging in the background!


----------



## Moodivarius

Wood pickup cover 6.0. 

First few attempts kept routing through one side or the other, when I flipped it over.





















Adjusted the tool-path slightly larger, then sanded the outside down by hand.



















































It will darken with the nitro to match the sound hole.


----------



## vokey design

SWLABR said:


> Two things, what is it you're building? I'm guessing this is a large scale mock up of something. No??
> 
> Second. That's a Binford tool hanging in the background!
> 
> View attachment 354643


Not only is it a Binford, but it's also a 6100 series lol. That is my extra set of hands I made up to help hold things still when soldering 
The board is a proof of concept electrical diagnostic training tool. I am teaching an auto class and made this up to show students some basic circuits. I added a three-speed fan to the board today. I will be adding switches in the back so I can create faults in the circuits for students to diagnose. This is just a proof of concept at this point, going well so I think I can get the funding to create this on a much larger scale.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

I told you it wouldn't fit on the bench.


----------



## zero10

I'm currently working on a 1998 Jackson PS-7 in Trans-Green that I picked up from Reverb which finally arrived a couple days ago. This is a copy of the first guitar I ever owned back in the late 90s and after longer than I expected it to take I finally found one in acceptable shape.

I use that term generously because it had thick layers of buildup on the fingerboard and green crusty, rusty frets. All of the fretboard screws and hardware on the guitar looked like it had spent a serious amount of time being wet but the neck is straight and the body was pretty decent so I went for it. I've fixed the wiring, cleaned all the contacts, cleaned the hardware, disassembled and greased the tuning machines, polished up the body and taken care of the fingerboard. I'm just waiting for some fret erasers to arrive from Amazon so I can try cleaning the frets up and with any luck I'll have strings on it and set the thing up tonight or tomorrow.

Sorry no before pictures - it was bad enough I don't want to remember it that way.

I think this was the 3rd or 4th vinegar bath for the screws









Tuning machine on the left is polished up, one on the right is next









After about 5 passes of cleaning the fretboard









How it sits right now, waiting for a package from Amazon


----------



## mawmow

I have been building a guitar rack to support twelve guitars in their HSC for the last two weeks.
I will show the result as part of my new man cave after moving in May.
Here is the model that inspired me :
https://www.cafr.ebay.ca/itm/Guitar-Case-Rack-Stand-Hardwood-USA-Made-String-Swing-CC29/192549497312?hash=item2cd4d829e0:g:5vAAAOSwbxBbTJ5Z


----------



## SWLABR

Been doing a few things for a guy who has a few nice guitars, but never got around to learning how to maintain them. Seriously, in the case of the (I'd guess) $3000+ Les Paul is a receipt for a $55 service at L&M. I'd guess that's just changing the strings. I've got it up and running. Sweet, sweet LP. One of the nicest I've played. 
Also a Yamaha... I'm guessing Pacifica?? It has been given a wild paint job, so who knows. Have a look at this bridge before & after. Notice the B string saddle doesn't have a set screw! it's held by the tension of the string pushing against the bridge pin. Yikes! The trem arm is snapped off in the block (got that out). I pilfered a few saddle adjustment screws from an old set I had in the drawer.


----------



## zero10

Amazon delivered the fret erasers and I was able to clean the crud and rust off the frets, therefore finishing the last "repair" job on my new Jackson. After a truss rod adjustment, action and intonation adjustment it was finally ready to play!


----------



## Moodivarius

It's ALIVE !!!! 











Slotted nut to proper string height, installed piezo under saddle, & removed material off the bottom of the saddle to get proper string height.

I’ll remove material off the top of the nut tomorrow. Slots much too deep.
























































2.0 & 1.0 together for the sound test. 










2.0, is waaaaay louder than my first, 1.0. Both using Ernie Ball Slinky 10-46.

Even a bit louder than my 1962 Epiphone Granada, hollow body. The Granada has a mellower/bassier sound, where the Acousti-Tele 2.0, has more of a mid/nasally sound.

2.0 has a real acoustic bridge on the top, and a bit thinner sides.
My original 1.0 body cavity was routed out, with a solid block 1.5”x3.5” left under the bridge that the top was glued to as well, which added to the muted sound. String through, from the back, like a normal Tele.

A bit of a comparison between the two.






It’s going to be hard to get rid of this one.







Turned out better than I expected.


----------



## greco

This totally amazes me...










This "transformation"/deep clean is beyond impressive. CONGRATS!
This fellow owes you big time!


----------



## SWLABR

greco said:


> This totally amazes me...
> 
> View attachment 355961
> 
> 
> This "transformation"/deep clean is beyond impressive. CONGRATS!
> This fellow owes you big time!
> 
> View attachment 355962


I was pretty shocked too. I thought for sure I'd have to replace it.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

None of it fit on my workbench. But the project is ready to go. Several months work in this one.


----------



## Moodivarius

Getting the electronics together.

Rainville 10th St. Strat mag pickup. “Chifishman” Presys+ acoustic pickup installed.
































The mag pickup had quite a bit of hum, so decided to do some shielding.






























Covered the exposed circuit on the back of the pre-amp, an then wrapped in shielding tape.












Shielded the back of the cavity cover.





















That helped, but I still want to remove the mag pickup, put some shielding on underside of the spruce top, then continue it over the spruce bracing to connect to the cavity shielding. Hoping it’ll quiet things down.


----------



## Moodivarius

Well, got the hum eliminated on the mag pickup.

A good fellow from the TPDRI forum noticed what Fender had done from pics of a review on the Acoustasonic Telecaster.

They had put a brass plate on the under side of the bridge-plate brace.










I looked in my stash, & found an old brass door kick-plate. I cut a piece of it off & made a ground plate and soldered a grounding wire to it.










About 1” of room to work, I had to think a bit on how to go about it. 



I slid the brass plate in place, with guitar upside down. Put the low-E string in the bridge hole with pin, tightened the string. It pulled it right against the rosewood bridge-plate.












Did the same with the high-E string to align the plate. Then installed the rest of the strings, pins & tightened them up.












Pulled the brass plate nice & snug to the bridge-plate. Tipped the guitar on an angle, then got the tip of superglue bottle on one end & dribbled some down the edge of the Where the brass plate Meets the rosewood bridge plate. Took a dentist tool & spread it down the edges to the other end.










Now when the strings are changed on the guitar, it’ll stay in place. 

“Note to self”: On next build, do all of this before gluing the spruce top on.

Soldered ground wire to the back of the tone pot. 

Hum eliminated!


----------



## knight_yyz

Here is another custom harness for GC member Milkman. Auto split on the bridge humbucker is position 4 on the switch.


----------



## 45wlc

Not guitar related, but custom tuning a harmonica, dab of no lead solder, and file to pitch , flatten the 7 hole draw for a complete minor pentatonic scale from hole 1 to 10


----------



## SWLABR

knight_yyz said:


> Here is another custom harness for GC member Milkman. Auto split on the bridge humbucker is position 4 on the switch.
> 
> View attachment 356553
> View attachment 356554


One day my solders will be as tidy as this. 

...yep, one day!


----------



## knight_yyz

I made a boo-boo on Milkman's harness. Nothing big, but it is corrected and also added my trademark twisted ground. P1 bridge full humbucker, p2 auto split humbucker for slug coil and middle pickup, P3 is middle, P4 is middle/neck and P5 is neck. I actually had to watch a video to figure out how this one worked. I can follow diagrams but this one was bugging me because side A of the switch and side B are not connected. For the life of me I could not figure out how this setup worked. I understand these 5 ways a hell of a lot more than I did a few days ago....


----------



## JesseB94

Re-finishing a guitar stand I made in college. The polyurethane is all sanded off and picking up a blowtorch after work tomorrow to scorch the grain, then staining it transparent white (or whitewash as the brand calls it) and finishing it with a thin couple coats of semi gloss poly.


----------



## Milkman

knight_yyz said:


> Here is another custom harness for GC member Milkman. Auto split on the bridge humbucker is position 4 on the switch.
> 
> View attachment 356553
> View attachment 356554


That harness will go into this after I clear coat:


----------



## knight_yyz

Another odd harness for a GC member. For an esquire with a humbucker and no switch, humbucker has braided wiring, so no splitting.... White braided wire is instructional for the buyer.... Just a 3 inch piece of scrap


----------



## MarkM

Put new wiring and Pickguard on squier p- bass and spent a couple hours cleaning and polishing fretboard.
After and before shots.


----------



## Zeegler

This is an old build that I started years ago and it just kind of kept getting put aside. It's actually the second guitar I started building. So I figured I'd get it finished up and I've been working on getting the burst to look right. I think it's 95% there and looks pretty decent for a hand stained burst. Hopefully the repaired tear-out around the bass side tailpiece hole won't be too obvious once the finish is on.


----------



## knight_yyz

Another harness for a forum member. to be installed in an Eastman es-335 style guitar. I had to use a Gibson template to make this so some of the wires have extra slack, because we all know the pot pattern is going to be different. The jack is not top mounted like a Gibson so some extra slack at the jack wires. As usual Bourns 500k audio tapers, Russian PIO caps, .015 for the bridge and .033 for the neck. All vintage cloth wire for flexibility. 

Check out the pot spacing. I think someone was smoking the pot when they designed the control area...


----------



## SWLABR

I'm rehabbing a Washburn X-Series for someone. 

It's not in as bad a shape as the other ones I've done for this kid. 

Can anyone tell what all the white stuff is in the cavities?? Not the first time I've seen it on a low end guitar. This is the worst though.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

SWLABR said:


> Can anyone tell what all the white stuff is in the cavities?


I would guess buffing compound.


----------



## vadsy

these two going back to stock and getting a setup,.,., possibly for the last time


----------



## DC23

Dibs on that tele!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeegler

Just glued up a neck thru blank. Being environmentally responsible  , I used mostly recycled wood here. The 3 thicker pieces are from a very old maple headboard. The grain is perfect, and being 70 years old, the wood should be as stable as you can get.


----------



## SWLABR

vadsy said:


> these two going back to stock and getting a setup,.,., possibly for the last time





DC23 said:


> Dibs on that tele!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dibs on which one?? If you want the gold, I want the orange/pearl/maple! 

Seriously, I've been pricing parts to build that Tele.


----------



## greco

@SWLABR ...Looks very familiar!


----------



## DC23

SWLABR said:


> Dibs on which one?? If you want the gold, I want the orange/pearl/maple!
> 
> Seriously, I've been pricing parts to build that Tele.


Haha I was actually calling dibs on the tangerine one but sadly I’m pretty sure there is a list in front of me! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeegler




----------



## Jimmy_D

Covid spare time and lots of parts in stock, new pedals everywhere


----------



## greco

Tidied up my little bench (used for basic guitar electronics) ...


----------



## Paul Running

You've put me to shame. Since I retired, I haven't spent the time keeping the ole bench organized, I now believe that while I was working, I only did it so not to come off as a slob...I admire your desire to maintain an organized workbench...well done.


----------



## mhammer

On my workbench at the moment, and scattered all around me, is a big stack of synth modules I've been working on. I'd really like to get them out of the way so I can get back to making pickups and pedals.


----------



## SWLABR

I bought some fret erasers off Amazon. Haven’t tried them yet, but I understand it’s a 100% manual process.
so why was there a USB in the bag?


----------



## sulphur

SWLABR said:


> I bought some fret erasers off Amazon.


I bought a set of those years ago and got a lot of use out of them.
Every string change, I'll give the frets a bit of love, but really just use the first two grits, the 180 and 400.


----------



## SWLABR

sulphur said:


> I bought a set of those years ago and got a lot of use out of them.
> Every string change, I'll give the frets a bit of love, but really just use the first two grits, the 180 and 400.


But you didn’t help me get to the bottom of the USB conundrum. Why the heck was that thrown in the bag?? Ha, ha!!!


----------



## sulphur

SWLABR said:


> But you didn’t help me get to the bottom of the USB conundrum. Why the heck was that thrown in the bag?? Ha, ha!!!


Ah, I thought that you'd ordered that and were just joking around.


----------



## SWLABR

sulphur said:


> Ah, I thought that you'd ordered that and were just joking around.


Ha, nope. It was seriously in that bag.


----------



## greco

USB = Ultra Stupid Bonus??


----------



## laristotle

You never know what will come as swag?


----------



## markxander

some new pickups for this guy. vineham 6070s (T Tops) for the best secret SG I've ever had my hands on instead of the stock filtertron-inspired things.


----------



## Zeegler

Finally finishing up the neck on this bass


----------



## THRobinson

Workbench? Sigh... Spent last year gutting the cellar and ripped out the old flimsy bench. Ready to build and the cost of lumber has tripled! 

It's cheaper now to build a guitar than to frame a wall.


----------



## THRobinson

markxander said:


> some new pickups for this guy. vineham 6070s (T Tops) for the best secret SG I've ever had my hands on instead of the stock filtertron-inspired things.


Nice... What guitar is that?


----------



## markxander

THRobinson said:


> Nice... What guitar is that?


It's a PRS Starla from 2009 -- thin mahogany body and a huge chunky mahogany neck. I like to pretend it's the SG I always wanted and never got along with


----------



## THRobinson

markxander said:


> It's a PRS Starla from 2009 -- thin mahogany body and a huge chunky mahogany neck. I like to pretend it's the SG I always wanted and never got along with


With the shape and the big bigsby, I was way off, I was thinking more towardsa the '70s Tesico/Kawai type deal. I have a Kay and a Vibra SG copy, and like that, has the big pickguard and nice dark red finish. Lampshade knobs was a PRS giveaway though.


----------



## zztomato

THRobinson said:


> Workbench? Sigh... Spent last year gutting the cellar and ripped out the old flimsy bench. Ready to build and the cost of lumber has tripled!
> 
> It's cheaper now to build a guitar than to frame a wall.


No kidding. I had to do a bit of work in my backyard recently. 5 sheets of plywood and a few 2x4s, half of which were warped, was nearly $1000. I want to return the warped ones but Home Depot be like "no backsies during the lockdown". How convenient.


----------



## THRobinson

zztomato said:


> No kidding. I had to do a bit of work in my backyard recently. 5 sheets of plywood and a few 2x4s, half of which were warped, was nearly $1000. I want to return the warped ones but Home Depot be like "no backsies during the lockdown". How convenient.


Exactly... not allowed to pick the lumber, can't return what can't be used either. Kinda in between a rock and a hard place right now because everything ripped apart and in piles, and can't afford lumber knowing half will be unusable. :S


----------



## SWLABR

I replaced a fence post, and sured up the bottoms of two panels. (1)- 4x4x10 pressure treated, (2)- 2x6x8 = $80!


----------



## SWLABR

I have an MIK Squier neck I’m having trouble dating. Other than Made in Korea on the headstock. If I had to guess going by pics of the star logo I’d say late 80’s, but I’d like to be more certain. 
On the heel:


----------



## johnglca

My '62 strat project, single piece rived poplar, cherry red, threaded inserts instead of wood screws (!!! WTF Fender). Where can I get a 62 pickguard that will fit the pattern from Electric Herald. I have had to return two so far.


----------



## Moodivarius

Worked on the Blackface AA864/AB165 build on the last couple of days.









































Coming along.

Scott


----------



## MarkM

@Moodivarius 
Is that a kit or did you assemble the components?


----------



## Moodivarius

MarkM said:


> @Moodivarius
> Is that a kit or did you assemble the components?


Not a kit. Sourced & assembled all the components.
Drilled out the fibreboard & installed eyelettes.
Purchased parts through Nextgen Guitars.


----------



## SWLABR

Moodivarius said:


> Not a kit. Sourced & assembled all the components.
> Drilled out the fibreboard & installed eyelettes.
> Purchased parts through Nextgen Guitars.


What cab are you putting it in?? You building that too?


----------



## Moodivarius

SWLABR said:


> What cab are you putting it in?? You building that too?


Yes, since it is not the correct sized chassis, I’ll be building type cab as well.


----------



## Moodivarius

Started wiring up the pots & switches night, on the AA864/AB165 build. 
On the Normal Channel, I have a 3-position (Bright)switch.

Bottom - Normal
Middle - Bright(120pf cap)
Top - Boost/Raw










I ran a wire to the 6.8K/Mid tone resistor, that usually goes direct to ground. It goes to the one side of the 3-position switch, for the grounding. In Bottom & Middle, has ground. When in Top position, it removes the ground from the tone stack, which gives the Boost/Raw tone.










The poles on the other side of the switch, is the signal, Bottom - Normal, Mid - Bright cap, Top - Boost/Raw.

Now I’ll have to think what I want to do on the Bass Channel 3-position(Deep) switch.
Bottom - Normal, Mid - Deep.
Top - maybe tie both gain stages together for extra gain. 
Or another switchable mid resistor to add more mids.

Other ideas?


I’ll add a 3-way negative feedback switch on the rear.


----------



## Paul Running

Sounds like you know what you want...go for it, nice amp project


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Sorry for the shit lighting and sound. Still not adjusted correctly for the new shop. A work in progress. Even sorrier for the shit playing. I haven't done much of it in 4 years. Not used to the acoustics of a big room either.


----------



## Vally

Can’t seem to get the neck pickup to work. I’m after redoing the wiring, new wire each time, change the switch twice. No luck 🤬


----------



## BlueRocker

Vally said:


> Can’t seem to get the neck pickup to work. I’m after redoing the wiring, new wire each time, change the switch twice. No luck 🤬


I had a bridge burstbucker cut out - if I gave it a whack with my knuckles it would come back sometimes. I too spent way too much time focusing on the switch, when it was in fact a bad pickup (I think). Also, please don't take my advice because I suck at guitar wiring.


----------



## Vally

Neck pickups are only for looks anyway 🤣🤣


----------



## Silvertone

johnglca said:


> My '62 strat project, single piece rived poplar, cherry red, threaded inserts instead of wood screws (!!! WTF Fender). Where can I get a 62 pickguard that will fit the pattern from Electric Herald. I have had to return two so far.
> View attachment 363885


That looks nice. What is "rived" poplar? Also how are you blaming Fender for not making a pickguard to fit a template made by Electric Herald? I'd be pissed if I bought templates that didn't match the guitar manufacturer that it's supposed to be a template for. Seems a little strange, no? Maybe I am missing something?

Regards Peter.


----------



## Latole

Building a AB763 Fender Vibroverb, all from scratch parts. 
The amp will have only the reverb/ tremolo channel
I use old Marsland PA 50 watts transformers ; Power and Output.
I do everything ; chassis, circuit board......
It is not my first build from scratch
I want to built Super Reverb style cabinet with 4 tens inches vintage speakers or I only use 2 speakers ? I don't know yet.


----------



## Latole

Hey I just see it is a guitar building 1mods/ repair sub forum, not amp modding........


----------



## Mooh

Being lazy by nature, I called Rona, the only lumber place in town anymore, last week to get some beveled pressure treated post caps like one sees everywhere. Our 10 year old perimeter fence has them and I thought I'd make the shorter fence around the garden match. No dice, man. So much for convenience, but in less time than it would take me to call places in the big city I made my own to closely match from a piece of deck board I had squirrelled away. I only needed 6 and probably saved myself $40, besides, why does one own a compound mitre saw and table saw anyway?


----------



## bzrkrage

New Workbench Day!


----------



## Latole

Nice little shop !


----------



## WinnipegTechGuy

Fender MIM Strat 2007

Installing Schaller Sure claw
Routing out dimensions so it can embed 2 cm into cavity (or back plate wont sit flat)

Claw screws have always been screwed in weird on this guitar, making it had to work with. This gets rid of that problem for good


----------



## Latole

WinnipegTechGuy said:


> Fender MIM Strat 2007
> 
> Installing Schaller Sure claw
> Routing out dimensions so it can embed 2 cm into cavity (or back plate wont sit flat)
> 
> Claw screws have always been screwed in weird on this guitar, making it had to work with. This gets rid of that problem for good


First time I heard about that.
Original claw screw is not a headache for me. I use the right screwdriver.
I must admit with this gadget it is more easy.









Schaller Sure Claw - Darth Phineas


The Sure Claw has been designed for guitarists who use a tremolo system with sustain block to help adjust and maintain the correct spring tension.




darthphineas.com


----------



## WinnipegTechGuy

No screwdriver would help this issue. Screws were put in at a bad angle, making the claw sit very high in the cavity. After mods, that issue was compounded, but the sure claw will sort that out


----------



## Latole

And the claw sitting very high is a issue ?


----------



## WinnipegTechGuy

Latole said:


> And the claw sitting very high is a issue ?


Yea, it touches the backplate when using a full block. Whoever had it before me put in a small block which pulled the springs and claw down- avoid the problem. I'm just a full block kind of guy, so fixing the defect seems the better way forward.


----------



## Latole

Thanks for your answers and patience WinipegTechGuy,
The claw I'm talking about is the original (Fender or other). I did not understand very well what is the problem with this claw to have to replace it with the Schaller Sure Claw


----------



## Latole

I read that some guitarists having difficulties to screw the 2 screws of the original claw (Fender or other) to place it straight would prefer the Shaller Sure Claw which would simplify this adjustment.

Everyone has his own taste but personally I don't see any real problem to align the original claw straight

Where Sure Claw look it is better; 









Schaller Sure Claw - Darth Phineas


The Sure Claw has been designed for guitarists who use a tremolo system with sustain block to help adjust and maintain the correct spring tension.




darthphineas.com






".... I’m here to tell you that the Sure Claw delivers* the sustain*. What was making contact with the body with just 2 screws is now totally flush up against the body. So all that energy has significantly more transference back into the wood. It turned that weak tone-dog cheapo import gitfiddle into much more of a player! Imagine what that’s going to do to your much better-built higher-quality guitar."


----------



## bzrkrage

New for workbench.
Northern Electric PA35A
shes heavy.


----------



## Always12AM

Got MJTemail yesterday saying the body is ready.
so it’s time to get this neck nice and nicotined.


































Update


----------



## bzrkrage

New amp book.


----------



## Latole

I hve this book since more than 10 years ago . A great book . A must have for anybody who wabt to work on amps


----------



## knight_yyz

I bought this chunck of wood from Exotic Woods in Burlington about 10 years ago. Just found it sitting in a box. It has Irory and Ebony written on it but I'm pretty sure it's better known as pale moon ivory. Would have made a lovely fretboard but the board was just a bit too short and it is riddled with wormholes. I had no plans for it I just loved how the black looks like smoke in some places. And the beautiful marbling. So today I decided to make 2 neck rests. Keep in mind this are just roughed out. Spindle sander next week. They should be at least 45mm wide though for stability but the piece was 35mm thick. I'm debating slicing it down the middle and adding 10 to 15mm of laminated alternate layers of black venner or maple veneer or I have thin maple, thin cherry and thin walnut. Oh and I have some purple heart as well.... Decisions decisions...


----------



## Moodivarius

Started working on a Western cedar Jazzmaster.

Had to level the blank first.

Ordered a wireless hand -held controller for the CNC. Tried it out on manually jogging the X & Y axis to level the blank.
Works great. 






































Came out just under 1.75”. Might bring down a bit more, Jazz specs are 1 5/8".























Enough for 2 Jazzmaster bodies.


Worked on the CNC files last night.







































A test run on Styrofoam will be first.


----------



## Tupps

This Washburn HB-35 has pretty much just fallen apart in the last 10 years, so I'm doing some changes to make it look nicer and play better. The bridge, tuners, pickups, etc were all "gold" coloured, which is cheap looking so I'm replacing them all for nickel. The pickguard was black and now it will be cream coloured. The volume/tone knobs will be cream as well, instead of gold. The three-way switch (which broke and made me go down the rabbit hole of wanting to fix the whole guitar) had a black tip, will be cream. The pickups will stay put, but I'm slightly sanding down the gold off.


----------



## Mooh

Just made a lap computer desk for one of my kids out of scrap plywood, and have some picture frames in progress. In truth though, I've spent more time cleaning and re-organizing my shop than actually making things lately. 

A plumbing leak ruined my larger disc/belt sander, though I still have a smaller one, an oscillating drum sander, and various hand-helds. That disc/belt sander was central to the shop...so I guess I need to go shopping. Also dead is my band saw. New blades on the table saw and compound mitre saw, that's good.

Rang my noggin off the big oak beam that straddles my cellar shop this week. It did not knock any sense into me.


----------



## SWLABR

^^^ I am in the process of adding hardware to my shop. I have a benchtop belt/disc sander, but I really wanted an oscillating one. Found a near new one on Kijiji along with an 18V cordless vac, and new handheld electric planer. I didn't need that, so I will probably flip it. Or keep and sell mine. Either or... 
We have finally made the jump to extend our out building (currently 11x20) to roughly triple the footprint. I will have my very own, dedicated shop space! I can't wait!


----------



## Mooh

The glass was originally from one the entrance doors on my house but had been removed from that door prior to us buying the place 28 years ago. It sat in the cellar all these years and it took me this long to frame it and hang it in the front porch. Cherry.


----------



## vokey design

PRS S2, loved how this thing feels but wasn’t bonding with the pickups … Seymour Duncan to the rescue  installed some Seth Lovers and now it sounds as good as it plays.
Before:
















After:


----------



## Budda

Satin S2's rule.

I have been slowed down on my tuner install (not set up to drill into the headstock).


----------



## vokey design

Budda said:


> Satin S2's rule.


100% Great value IMO, I have been eyeing the vela semi hollow for a while now


----------



## Budda

@vokey design there was a used SC satin in cherry in Calgary for $1K, I almost pulled the trigger. But I don't know I'll ever have enough shows in a row to wear it down like I did the Sparrows S2 lol. Even if one doesn't, the acoustic resonance and liveliness is ridiculous.


----------



## nnieman

First colour coats on cherry, walnut, maple & mahogany

Nathan


----------



## Vally

Practicing some wire routing/soldering. Center lug on tone pots are grounded, just not on this picture. I bought Alpha pro 500k pots from next gen and I’m very impressed with the smooth taper from 0-10. IMHO, superior than the CTS pots I have used previously.


----------



## Boyce Philips

This one is going to be easy. All it needs is a good disassemble cleaning, new D'Addario's and a quick solder on one of the tone pots. It's a 2007 Epiphone Worn Brown SG G-400 with aged fret inlays. Looks brand new.


----------



## markxander

@Budda's tele is gonna spend some time on my bench this weekend 👀


----------



## nnieman

Colour coats are done, now starting the clear coats.
The walnut and cherry are nitro and waiting to dry.
Aged clear from Great Lakes custom colour.
It sprayed beautifully right out of the can
The maple, mahogany and redwood will be water based lacquer - brite tone by crystalac.
I have never used it before - my go to water based lacquer is em6000 - But it tends to have a blue tint over dark colours.
A luthier friend recommended brite tone.

Nathan


----------



## Boyce Philips

Right now 'Lucky' a rescue LP. It's a 2005 Classic that had a broken neck and a ton of shit spray painted on the back of the neck. Electronics and pickups are good, I'm swapping out the pickup rings and knobs to black. I am leaving off the pickguard and switch ring when I'm done.


----------



## Boyce Philips

I just brought home a Jarrell SCJA-GR. I knew nothing about it, but it sure seems like a really nice guitar, well made, a bit of weight to it and it sounds great with the proprietary Jarrell pick ups. A good cleaning and new strings are in order. I picked it up on the K.


----------



## SWLABR

Boyce Philips said:


> I just brought home a Jarrell SCJA-GR. I knew nothing about it, but it sure seems like a really nice guitar, well made, a bit of weight to it and it sounds great with the proprietary Jarrell pick ups. A good cleaning and new strings are in order. I picked it up on the K.
> 
> View attachment 385011


Would like to see more pics. I’ve never heard of this brand. But it does look interesting.


----------



## MarkM

nnieman said:


> Colour coats are done, now starting the clear coats.
> The walnut and cherry are nitro and waiting to dry.
> Aged clear from Great Lakes custom colour.
> It sprayed beautifully right out of the can
> The maple, mahogany and redwood will be water based lacquer - brite tone by crystalac.
> I have never used it before - my go to water based lacquer is em6000 - But it tends to have a blue tint over dark colours.
> A luthier friend recommended brite tone.
> 
> Nathan
> View attachment 381859
> View attachment 381865
> View attachment 381866
> View attachment 381867
> View attachment 381868
> View attachment 381869


That is some great work Nathan, I especially like that darker LP. What are you planning to do for a neck? Also what PU's is that routed for?


----------



## nnieman

MarkM said:


> That is some great work Nathan, I especially like that darker LP. What are you planning to do for a neck? Also what PU's is that routed for?


Thanks!
It has a neck - 25” scale mahogany with wenge fretboard.
Simple dot inlays that match the cream binding.
It’s routed for p90s.
I am thinking alnico 2 in the bridge and alnico 5 in the neck - i usually go with McNelly pickups.

Nathan


----------



## MarkM

nnieman said:


> Thanks!
> It has a neck - 25” scale mahogany with wenge fretboard.
> Simple dot inlays that match the cream binding.
> It’s routed for p90s.
> I am thinking alnico 2 in the bridge and alnico 5 in the neck - i usually go with McNelly pickups.
> 
> Nathan


Did you build that guitar or is it a kit? If so where from?


----------



## nnieman

MarkM said:


> Did you build that guitar or is it a kit? If so where from?


I built it.
I get my fretboards cut on a friends cnc otherwise it’s all scratch built.
Bandsaw, router, sanders, chisels rasps etc 

Nathan


----------



## MarkM

nnieman said:


> I built it.
> I get my fretboards cut on a Freon do cnc otherwise it’s all scratch built.
> Bandsaw, router, sanders, chisels rasps etc
> 
> Nathan


I am looking forward to following that build and seeing the finished project. You have really come a long way since I started on this forum. Have you bought some more equipment for your shop?


----------



## nnieman

MarkM said:


> I am looking forward to following that build and seeing the finished project. You have really come a long way since I started on this forum. Have you bought some more equipment for your shop?


Thank you!
My day job is running a custom woodworking business so I have a well equipped shop- mostly full of 1960s general equipment.
My planer is a general 330 from 1953- that I spent a winter tearing down and rebuilding.

Nathan


----------



## Jim DaddyO

This was on my workbench. Got tired of my nice Roubo being used for dirty/mechanical work. Not quite done. Just used 2x lumber.


----------



## Boyce Philips

I thought I would try bass for a change so I just picked up this Yamaha RBX 774 in great condition. Everything works perfectly including the bass boost button that sometimes doesn't. A fret cleaning and oiling, a bit of polish on the body and a new set D'Addarios are the fare of the day. I'm going to call it 'The Black Hole' because it looks like it got sucked headfirst into one.


----------



## Strung_Out

Always12AM said:


> Got MJTemail yesterday saying the body is ready.
> so it’s time to get this neck nice and nicotined.
> 
> 
> View attachment 369798
> View attachment 369799
> 
> View attachment 369800
> 
> View attachment 369801
> 
> 
> Update
> 
> View attachment 370113
> View attachment 370114


Great work! Do you have more photos to share / tips about your process?


----------



## Always12AM

Strung_Out said:


> Great work! Do you have more photos to share / tips about your process?


fire me a message and let me know what you’d like to know and I’d be happy to share 🐒


----------



## Boyce Philips

I found an older Anjo banjo with case and other goodies in need of a puff and fluff. Should be a good learning experience. I can't believe how heavy it is.


----------



## JCSM

Level, crown and polish on my strat. Been putting it off for ages, but well worth the effort.


----------



## MarkM

JCSM said:


> View attachment 389613
> 
> 
> Level, crown and polish on my strat. Been putting it off for ages, but well worth the effort.


I need to learn how to do this and get a jig. Where did you source that one?


----------



## greco

JCSM said:


> Level, crown and polish on my strat. Been putting it off for ages, but well worth the effort.


I put my roll of tape in a vise and cut into it circumferentially. This is much nicer!








Orange Multi-Purpose Tape - StewMac

StewMac Guitar Shop Tape Deck - StewMac


----------



## JCSM

MarkM said:


> I need to learn how to do this and get a jig. Where did you source that one?


I got all my gear from Stewmac. If you check out a couple YouTube videos, you'll see the recommended list of tools and process.

The one thing I'd skip is the fret erasers they sell. I used em a few times, but quickly figured out that a Dremel and some polishing compound makes the clean up about 10x faster.


----------



## JCSM

greco said:


> I put my roll of tape in a vise and cut into it circumferentially. This is much nicer!
> View attachment 389640
> 
> Orange Multi-Purpose Tape - StewMac
> 
> StewMac Guitar Shop Tape Deck - StewMac


This tape roll saves SO much time. The first time I did a fret job, I did it with a roll of frog tape and a razor. It took forever.

This tape thing with the three widths of tape is worth every penny.


----------



## markxander

Bringing a gutted 50s Fender Champion lapsteel back to life to spend some time learning C6 over the winter. I've been looking for a broadcaster style pickup for a couple weeks, but something interesting turned up locally and it'll be a perfect fit with a bit of modification. The route is the exact right width, the pickup legs are just a bit too tall, as you can tell.


----------



## nnieman

markxander said:


> Bringing a gutted 50s Fender Champion lapsteel back to life to spend some time learning C6 over the winter. I've been looking for a broadcaster style pickup for a couple weeks, but something interesting turned up locally and it'll be a perfect fit with a bit of modification. The route is the exact right width, the pickup legs are just a bit too tall, as you can tell.


Oooo that’s gonna sound great!!


I actually love my firebird for playing slide- just screwing around in open g

Nathan


----------



## Moodivarius

Jazzmaster western cedar build.


























Still needs finishing.

Birdseye maple neck builds.











final after dark garnet shellac. 









































Scott


----------



## Moodivarius

Couple pics of the guitars I’m putting together for friends 2 boys. Their house burnt down in August, and lost everything.

I had a couple of surplus bodies from the pile of bodies & parts I acquired from a friend in Wisconsin.
The necks I built from Birdseye maple blanks that where just routed to shape, tuner holes, & truss rods route. Made wenge fingerboards.

















































A few parts on order.

Finishing for Christmas presents.

Scott


----------



## greco

Moodivarius said:


> Couple pics of the guitars I’m putting together for friends 2 boys. Their house burnt down in August, and lost everything.


TOTAL ADMIRATION for doing this for your friend's boys. 
Knowing this made my day!


----------



## FatStrat2

I'm currently working on my final Partscaster. It should be done in a few weeks when I can schedule some time for it and also receive a part I'm waiting on. That will be 3 in total within 4 months just from assembling them from parts that have been laying about for a few years. Here are the first 2.


----------



## Moodivarius

Masked up, headstock logos installed.



















Spray nitro tomorrow.


----------



## Boyce Philips

For fun I'm going to hop up a Hannah with a set of Tex Mex pickups and a home brew control plate. These guitars are quite solid and pretty well put together for a kid's ax. I 'fessed up to the guy at the hock shop and said it was for me.


----------



## Moodivarius

3 coats of nitro yesterday.























































More today.


----------



## VHTO

Doing a full setup and surprise upgrades on this MIM Strat.

It belongs to the entertainer Gabe Salem (active in the Barrie-Midland-Parry Sound area).

Have installed a set of Bootstrap Sun City Select pickups, new premium electronics, and am adding push pull pots: one to add in the neck pickup a la Gilmour, and one to bypass the tone control on the bridge.

He doesn’t know about the extras yet and doesn’t come to this site


----------



## Mooh

A nice well played Gibson 339 came in for a minor set-up, but it didn't really need anything except strings (D'Addario XT 10s) and a fretboard cleaning. This model is one of my favourite Gibsons, falling between the clumsy Les Paul and the gargantuan 335. Really nice burst, very abstract/organic/weird other superlative pickups, and a nice ring to it unplugged.


----------



## Moodivarius

Got one of the boys guitars put together last night.





















Some nut work for setup, & rear control cover today,.


----------



## Moodivarius

Another late night working on the other boy’s guitar.
No choice but a black Humbucker in the bridge. It’s all I had to install.






























Later today, I’ll finish the other. Control cover & nut file.


----------



## VHTO

VHTO said:


> Doing a full setup and surprise upgrades on this MIM Strat.
> 
> It belongs to the entertainer Gabe Salem (active in the Barrie-Midland-Parry Sound area).
> 
> Have installed a set of Bootstrap Sun City Select pickups, new premium electronics, and am adding push pull pots: one to add in the neck pickup a la Gilmour, and one to bypass the tone control on the bridge.
> 
> He doesn’t know about the extras yet and doesn’t come to this site


Finally had a chance to wire up the pickguard. The 5 way blade was smoked so I just replaced all of the electronics including the jack (upgraded to Puretone).

Frets are polished and the neck is marinating in oil.

If I get a few minutes later I’ll put it all back together and let it settle before adjusting the intonation and action.


----------



## Moodivarius

All done, ready for Santa delivery.








































I’m sure they will like them.


----------



## markxander

Raiding the parts drawer for pickguards. Don't have a single ply white one hanging around but I think it might be the way to go for this one.


----------



## SWLABR

Not exactly “on my bench” but my next project…

As I posted in the “For Sale-Other Musical Items” thread, I have been trying to re-home my in-laws old upright piano. No bites, but @bw66 suggested a shadow box with the keys.
Today I started the dismantling. Some handcrafted workmanship here. You can see the pencil line. No sign of a date stamp though.


----------



## Moodivarius

Final sanded, all masked up, ready for Z-POXY.






















Really brought out the grain in the roasted birdseye maple.


----------



## SWLABR

It’s dead… 










To hopefully live on as something else.


----------



## Moodivarius

Wanted to work on the Jazzmaster, but woke up to 6”/15cm of snow. Had to tend to that.


----------



## knight_yyz

Another custom harness for a fellow member. Made for 2 p-rails 2 vol 2 tone and 2 mini toggles. Mil spec wire, Russian PIO's, 500k Bourns audio taper pots and switchcraft jack and switch


----------



## knight_yyz

And a second Harness for another fellow member. 2 humbuckers 1 vol 1 tone with a 3 way blade on a strat. Just waiting to be informed on desired cap value


----------



## MarkM

Moodivarius said:


> Wanted to work on the Jazzmaster, but woke up to 6”/15cm of snow. Had to tend to that.
> 
> View attachment 394973
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 394974


I had to do that yesterday on our acerage,

-33c and windshield -47c to make even better!


----------



## Mooh

Many years ago I started this electric mandolin project. So many weird life things stalled me and while tidying the shop today I decided to try and finish it. The body is a sandwich of what looks like cedar between cherry top and back, it's mostly hollow. I remember that the wood was very well aged, but it has sat in my cellar shop for 20 years which can be very damp in summer, and very dry in winter...no cracks though so I should be good to go. I don't really need an electric mandolin anymore so it might become something weird like an octave guitar.


----------



## Mooh

Also on the bench is this solid body (cedar and cherry) electric bouzouki/octave mandolin. It might end up with nylon strings...The neck is a scrounged Seagull neck (a friend's girlfriend jumped up and down on his guitar...there wasn't much to recover). It'll be weird, mostly because I dig weird and have lots of normal already.


----------



## Moodivarius

Working on a Master Volume mod to my Traynor YBA-1A MarkII.


----------



## xfitxl

Custom build Glendale V profile neck, Guitar Mill lightweight pine body finished in silver pearl flake, Glendale pickups, Glendale bridge and saddles, Fender 52 avri loaded control plate..should be a lightweight 6lbs or less.


----------



## xfitxl

Fender rarities neck with MJT relic alder body, Fender custom shop Fat 60s pickups and harness with cs plastics, Callaham complete vintage bridge. the relic black body with black pickguard is pretty cool with the solid rosewood rarities neck.. a few little things before it’s completed but this should be a custom shop killer..


----------



## xfitxl

Fender Eric Johnson bound rosewood board neck, USACG 63 spec ash body, antique olive green with light relic finished in thin nitro, Wilkinson bridge and big block on trem, Fender jazzmaster long trem pop in arm (wanted the Frusciante long trem on this one for more controlled trem work), Klein S5 pickups, complete Fender cs 64 wiring harness


----------



## Moodivarius

Up late last night. Finished the PPIMV, Master Volume mod to my 1971 Traynor Bassmaster MKII, YBA-1A. 

Before









After









Some tight soldering on the 250K, 2 gang pot, with dual resistors & shielded wire.










Sounds good, with usable volumes.


----------



## markxander

a little bit of shielding work, I've never done this before. hoping for pickups to be delivered next week or early the one after that. they're sitting in customs right now so it's a coinflip. then the loaded body is going to Hansen Kustoms for a neck


----------



## xfitxl

Something different..Real Life Relics Pawlowina body reliced brown tortoise finish top with cream binding only weighs 2.9lbs, Fender tortoise 3 ply pickguard, avri bridge, Fender custom shop 64 wiring, pots and switch and incoming pickups with matching aged covers, Guitar Mill relic maple strat neck and aged tuners.. it’s an eye catcher and will weigh in at under 6.5lbs when finished…


----------



## Lincoln

A Black Limba, bolt-on neck LPJ


----------



## Moodivarius

Decided to shoot some Bright Aqua Metallic Dupli-Color.
































Colour turned out more blueish than pics show.


----------



## Farmboyjo

xfitxl said:


> Something different..Real Life Relics Pawlowina body reliced brown tortoise finish top


Now that is something I’ve never seen in all my life! Very interesting- I like it! 
I actually like all of the other three guitars you just posted as well as there’s something about each of them. Silver sparkle Tele, yep. Callaham and rosewood neck, yep. Channel bound neck, yep. 
Nice grouping.


----------



## Moodivarius

Made a waterslide logo & installed today.










All ready for the clear.


----------



## Moodivarius

Helped my youngest son fret his neck.


















Now trim ends flush, bevel, dress & polish.


----------



## Moodivarius

Sprayed 3 coats of clear nitro on the Jazzcaster after work.


----------



## Moodivarius

3 more coats of 50/50 clear nitro.






























Came out pretty shiny.


----------



## markxander

all ready for a trip to see Erik Hansen in Maple for a neck, except I'm waiting for a custom metallic waterside I bought on Etsy. 

also think it needs a single ply white pickguard instead of the black one on it now. I did some practice aging on a 3 ply white one I had in the drawer, but it just didn't look right. 

the pickups are Cavaliers from New Jersey -- a Huge Lion in the bridge and a Fat Lion King in the neck. no idea what they sound like but they arrived quickly and look very nicely made. tons of options, including lots of tapped bridge pickups that made it tempting to make this an Esquire.


----------



## nnieman

markxander said:


> all ready for a trip to see Erik Hansen in Maple for a neck, except I'm waiting for a custom metallic waterside I bought on Etsy.
> 
> also think it needs a single ply white pickguard instead of the black one on it now. I did some practice aging on a 3 ply white one I had in the drawer, but it just didn't look right.
> 
> the pickups are Cavaliers from New Jersey -- a Huge Lion in the bridge and a Fat Lion King in the neck. no idea what they sound like but they arrived quickly and look very nicely made. tons of options, including lots of tapped bridge pickups that made it tempting to make this an Esquire.
> 
> View attachment 396410


Yup that thing should be single ply white esquire 

Nathan


----------



## Moodivarius

Got most of Jazzcaster done today.

Still waiting on pickups from Rainville Audio. They will both have cream covers. Put in the bridge pickup I borrowed from my son’s Tele neck pickup.

Installed 4-way switch. Going to run bridge/bridge-neck(parallel)/bridge-neck(series)/neck.






























Still can’t get the picture to look like the real colour after editing. A bit less blue.



















Flamed maple neck binding on the roasted birdseye maple neck.









Looks good on the wall with the other DIY guitars. L-R - Cherrycaster/Youngest son’s Tele/Jazzcaster/Acoustisonic Tele 1.0.









Just setup tweak, & good to surf some tunes.


----------



## SWLABR

Moodivarius said:


> Got most of Jazzcaster done today.
> 
> Still waiting on pickups from Rainville Audio. They will both have cream covers. Put in the bridge pickup I borrowed from my son’s Tele neck pickup.
> 
> Installed 4-way switch. Going to run bridge/bridge-neck(parallel)/bridge-neck(series)/neck.
> 
> View attachment 396645
> 
> 
> View attachment 396646
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 396647
> 
> 
> 
> Still can’t get the picture to look like the real colour after editing. A bit less blue.
> View attachment 396648
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 396649
> 
> 
> Flamed maple neck binding on the roasted birdseye maple neck.
> View attachment 396651
> 
> 
> Looks good on the wall with the other DIY guitars. L-R - Cherrycaster/Youngest son’s Tele/Jazzcaster/Acoustisonic Tele 1.0.
> View attachment 396650
> 
> 
> Just setup tweak, & good to surf some tunes.


The fact you have made all of these is pretty amazing.


----------



## SWLABR

Another Strat build. I have a couple Strats, but all look traditional with S/S/S. This will be an H/H. The Fender neck I had from another project. Hipshot locking tuners. 6-point Fender (more modern) bridge. (Claw & springs not pictured). The rest I have been ordering over time. The harness I had made by @knight_yyz . It’s wired like an HH Tele. Volume & Tone. The third knob will be a “dummy”. There will be a pot there, but it won’t do anything other than hold the knob. Speaking of, cream knobs, switch and trem tip.
Waiting on the Shell Pink body and the pups. Wanted to go with Vineham’s, but I reached out to Craig a few weeks ago, and no word. (*EDIT*- Craig is out West right now, and not taking orders, so I) changed gears and found a set of “Tone Emporium Custom 59” PAF’s. Read some good things about them. Finally, it will be packed onto a tortoise shell guard.


----------



## Mikev7305

SWLABR said:


> Changed gears and found a set of “Tone Emporium Custom 59” PAF’s.


I'm intrigued to hear what you think of them in a strat. I have a set in a jazz master build I did and love them. It is a mahogany body though so probably tonally a bit closer to Les Paul than HH strat. I found the neck pickup a bit bassy, and I'm soon going to experiment with different capacitor values off the volume pot to cut some bass. But I also think in a different tone wood it may not be as needed.


----------



## SWLABR

Mikev7305 said:


> I'm intrigued to hear what you think of them in a strat. I have a set in a jazz master build I did and love them. It is a mahogany body though so probably tonally a bit closer to Les Paul than HH strat. I found the neck pickup a bit bassy, and I'm soon going to experiment with different capacitor values off the volume pot to cut some bass. But I also think in a different tone wood it may not be as needed.


Actually, the body I ordered is mahogany as well. I wanted it to be a little deeper. Not to cover Lea Paul territory, but to (hopefully) take some brittleness out. I want warm, but not overly crunchy. We'll see where it goes once assembled.


----------



## markxander

SWLABR said:


> Wanted to go with Vineham’s, but I reached out to Craig a few weeks ago, and no word.


Craig is working out west right now, when I spoke to him last month I think he said he'd be home end of February


----------



## SWLABR

markxander said:


> Craig is working out west right now, when I spoke to him last month I think he said he'd be home end of February


I had heard that from a friend after I posted the original. I should edit it. I don't want anyone to get the impression Craig is anything but great to work with.


----------



## SWLABR

So, I guess I’m officially crazy. Cause I posted in the WTF Kijiji thread this Peavey S style. Then out of curiosity I inquired. Then I bought it. I asked a few questions and then said I might come by and see it Sunday. He dropped the price (considerably) and asked if I could come today. OK.
I bought it.
Plans are to return it to (what I think is SSS. See if indeed the HB is a DiMarzio (doubtful) and flip it. I won’t make much, if any, but will be good practice.

So, the red needs to go. What should I replace it with? White seems obvious. But what about the 80’s inspired?


----------



## laristotle

SWLABR said:


> But what about the 80’s inspired?


If you're not planing on refinishing the body, yeah, that PG would work with the beat up body.


----------



## SWLABR

Proving to be an interesting guitar. It smells pretty bad of cigarette smoke.
Got the strings off. That was harder than it should have been. It’s like they tied the G, B, & E in a knot, then looped it back through a couple times? Took forever.
Overall it’s in good shape body and neck wise. Tuners are good. Took the guard off and was nearly knocked on my ass with a whiff of smoke/weed. Not surprisingly someone had to do a “swimming pool” route, but they did a good job. Body is plywood. The “Accoutrements” were an interesting touch.
Electronics are a total mess. The bottom pot wasn’t even wired. It was there to hold on the knob. Which is fine with a more limited set of pups and switches, but with this many possibilities I’d imagine that other pot could have come in handy. When I plugged it in yesterday it didn’t have a whole lot of range going through the positions. I can see why. When I saw the ad, I thought it was originally SSS, then when I got it home I thought possibly HSS. Seeing the underside of the guard I’m going with my original though. Pups are marked with their outputs. And, low & behold, it is in fact a DiMarzio. Once I figure out the model, it will get sold.


----------



## laristotle

SWLABR said:


> it is in fact a DiMarzio. Once I figure out the model, it will get sold.


DP153. Stamped on the pup.


----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> DP153. Stamped on the pup.


Aye.


----------



## Boyce Philips

I found a nice little Squier that had a couple of great surprises inside this week. The cavities have been coated in grounding paint and the electronics are an upgraded Guitar Fetish custom wire set. Bonus. The neck is perfect, so I will just swap out a new white pickguard and aged plastics.


----------



## Moodivarius

Pushing snow around like most of province.
Another 10”/25cm today.










Heading to Thunder Bay now.


Jumped on the tractor, & dunged out the driveway, so the wife can go to work tomorrow. 🤣


----------



## xfitxl

well 2 out of 4 finally completed and set up, they are incredible playing guitars.. both have their own thing going with regards to feel and tone but in a very good way ; )

MJT/Fender Rarities relic strat, alder relic lightweight body, Callaham full bridge and saddles with brass sustain block, Fender cs Fat 60s complete wired set up in black three ply pickguard, Fender Rarities solid rosewood neck. Fat 60s are hotter and more aggressive than regular 60s pickups however the solid rosewood neck tames them for a great warm tone and all positions have superb tone.. 

USACG 63 spec body/Fender Eric Johnson bound rosewood neck relic strat, USACG ash relic body in antique olive, Wilkinson vintage relic bridge with aged Fender saddles, Jazzmaster usa pop long trem arm, fully loaded Klein Epic S5 scooped pickup set, CTS pots, cloth pushback wiring, Fender signature Eric Johnson reliced bound rosewood neck. Phenomenal playing strat with awesome tones out of the S5 scooped pickups, loving the trem on this very reminiscent of Frusciante’s strat terms.. way more control and precision and it doesn’t go out of tune..


----------



## Oho

Here’s one that I just finished building. I based it off of the Gibson XPL Explorer that was produced between 1984-86.


----------



## nnieman

Just finished this one
Reclaimed California redwood 
Vineham pickups - goldfoil neck old dog p90 bridge 
Fantastic pickup combo 




































Nathan


----------



## knight_yyz

Another custom harness for a member. Made for a 2017 Les Paul Tribute. Switchcraft 3 way toggle and jack. Bourns 500k audio taper long shaft pots, Gavitt braided wire, 18 gauge twisted grounds, orange drops at .022uf and .047uf wired 50's style.


----------



## knight_yyz

This looks exactly like a Lp Junior harness but its for a customer's Chibson, with a bridge humbucker only. I have no idea about pot spacing, so I made him a LP Junior style harness with flexible braided wire insted of solid buss wire. As usual Bourns 500k audio Taper pots, .015 PIO cap, gavitt wire and switchcraft jack. Hopefully this can compress/stretch to fit the existing holes...


----------



## Boyce Philips

I picked up a 2003 Epiphone Les Paul Studio Goth last week which sounds great as is but I am debating whether or not to swap out the pickups for a pair of Gibsons. I know the bridge is a 490T, but the neck lost it's sticker long before I found it in another guitar last year. With the covers off they should match nicely after a little de-waxing. The bridge pickup in the Goth now is a Duncan Designed which I don't think was original. I will split the coils on the Gibson's if I make the move.


----------



## 2N1305

Oho said:


> Here’s one that I just finished building. I based it off of the Gibson XPL Explorer that was produced between 1984-86.
> View attachment 398446
> View attachment 398447


It's like, "how much more pointy could those ends be?" and the answer is, "none. none more pointy".


----------



## Oho

2N1305 said:


> It's like, "how much more pointy could those ends be?" and the answer is, "none. none more pointy".


😂 I actually had to the round the edges off slightly to get the finish to build up.


----------



## SWLABR

I love this neck, but the rosewood is very light. And has always been extremely dry. It’s off a Best Buy special “Starcaster Strat”. CBS headstock aside, I still love it. The young man I got it from lives in a condo. Which, are notoriously dry places! That’s alotta concrete!
Got this tip from @VHTO. Thought I’d give it a try.
Here goes the India Ink application.




















All in all, I think it worked. Had some tape bleed on the side, but nothing major. Supposed to leave it for “as long as possible”. Which is fine, cause the (Shell Pink) body is taking forever to arrive.


----------



## Mikev7305

SWLABR said:


> Here goes the India Ink application


I'm very interested in hearing how this will hold up over time. Do you know if it's expected to re apply after some use? And does it need to be sealed after?


----------



## SWLABR

Mikev7305 said:


> I'm very interested in hearing how this will hold up over time. Do you know if it's expected to re apply after some use? And does it need to be sealed after?


From the research I’ve done, you can reapply “as needed”. I suppose that’s really “to taste”. As I said, I’m in no rush, and the fretboard is extremely dry. I’ll see what this looks like in a few days. India ink is very, very permanent. The little bit I got on my fingers will not come off! Ha!
The ink itself wasn’t cheap (by volume) but I didn’t use much. I could probably do a lot of necks.
I will update the results. I’m equally curious to see what (a few years of) playing does to this.
This is the vid I followed. He didn’t “seal” it. Just oiled it.


----------



## knight_yyz

A client just dropped off this sweet guitar. I'm a little confused though because it seems to have a legitimate gibson headstock, but it is made in the 70's and has a bolt on neck with Made In Japan on the neck plate.... I'll take photos of the guitar later, but for now here is a teaser pic of the rats nest in the control cavity. The bridge humbucker is split but this is the craziest wiring job I have seen in a while Very different way of doing things than what I've een over the years.


----------



## knight_yyz

Almost done. Just need to tighten the mini toggle. solder the bridge pup connection and install the jack. After putting my reading glases on and checking out the headstock and looking atthe neck pickup I'm actually working on a 70's MIJ by unknown maker, The Gibson logo is a sticker, but the diamond pattern is inlaid...


----------



## Moodivarius

Preped some 2” ash & cherrywood this afternoon, to make some body blanks.
I’ll have 1 ash, & 3 cherrywood bodies when all glued. More 2” cherry in the shop.

Glued a couple up this evening.

2-piece ash, & 3-piece cherry.










My buddy has a 15” wide thickness planer to run them through after.


----------



## VHTO

Mikev7305 said:


> I'm very interested in hearing how this will hold up over time. Do you know if it's expected to re apply after some use? And does it need to be sealed after?


So far, my experiences have been good. As @SWLABR mentioned, it does dry fairly quickly and really seems to bond to the underlying wood. The first one I did was in 2018 and it's still holding up today with no touch up needed. Nor is the ink rubbing off on the owner's hands.

Do prep the board with naphtha, and also do let the board dry for a number of weeks (or longer) before playing it. That gives the ink a really good chance of setting in.


----------



## knight_yyz

India ink needs a cover coat. Even a coat of shellac will be better than nothing


----------



## SWLABR

It’s here!! Ordered this months ago. At one point the company emailed and said they were going to cancel cause they didn’t have it in stock and would take a few weeks to make a new batch. I said I’d wait. 
First impressions are good. It seems Fender spec. The Fender neck fits snug. The heel is tapered. Which is a nice feature. Did a quick dry fit. As this is H/H, I will need to route the neck pup pocket. Hoping to get to that this weekend.


----------



## MarkM

SWLABR said:


> It’s here!! Ordered this months ago. At one point the company emailed and said they were going to cancel cause they didn’t have it in stock and would take a few weeks to make a new batch. I said I’d wait.
> First impressions are good. It seems Fender spec. The Fender neck fits snug. The heel is tapered. Which is a nice feature. Did a quick dry fit. As this is H/H, I will need to route the neck pup pocket. Hoping to get to that this weekend.


Sorry brother that colour does not make my naughty bits tingle!


----------



## SWLABR

MarkM said:


> Sorry brother that colour does not make my naughty bits tingle!


It's not meant to make _yours_ tingle... but I get it. Pink ain't for everyone.


----------



## Moodivarius

Not on the bench, but on the roof of the bench.



















A big drift on the west side of the roof. Never saw that much before.
Garage/shop built solid, but thought I would relieve some stress off of the trusses.










Got the tractor going & moved it from the side of the garage.


----------



## SWLABR

Routing for the H/B in the neck. A dry fit suggested I need to make the pup pockets deeper. Glad I discovered that while the router was still out. A little masking tape and CA glue... didn't have 2-sided holds real nice. Thanks to the wood working channels I watch for that tip.


----------



## SWLABR

Shielding paint drying. Assembly tomorrow (I hope)


----------



## Moodivarius

Got the Birdseye maple cap ready & glued, for my LP style build.
Not book-matched, but from the same board. 



















Laid some hardware out to see how the final product might look.





























Should end up an interesting looking thing, once carved to the contours.


----------



## TJSilljer

B


----------



## SWLABR

Been a few weeks. I’d say this is sufficiently dry from the ink dying. Put a coat of fretboard oil on. Very minimal bleed.


----------



## SWLABR

Moodivarius said:


> Got the Birdseye maple cap ready & glued, for my LP style build.
> Not book-matched, but from the same board.
> View attachment 404568
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 404569
> 
> 
> Laid some hardware out to see how the final product might look.
> View attachment 404570
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 404571
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 404572
> 
> 
> Should end up an interesting looking thing, once carved to the contours.


This should be in a dedicated "Build Thread". I have a feeling this will be really cool.


----------



## Moodivarius

SWLABR said:


> This should be in a dedicated "Build Thread". I have a feeling this will be really cool.


Posting here.

Starting Les Paul Style guitar build.


----------



## Moodivarius

Planed up a few body blanks, & maple cap on my buddy’s 15” wide planer.



















Figured Birdseye maple cap for LP build.


----------



## MarkM

@Moodivarius , do you stagger the boards to match the grains better?

Everyone needs a buddy with a 15” planer!


----------



## Moodivarius

MarkM said:


> @Moodivarius , do you stagger the boards to match the grains better?
> 
> Everyone needs a buddy with a 15” planer!


Yes, since the boards weren’t book matched, I staggered to match to look the best.


----------



## Mark Brown

MarkM said:


> @Moodivarius , do you stagger the boards to match the grains better?
> 
> Everyone needs a buddy with a 15” planer!


I have a belt sander and a steel. A friend of mine broke my planer, I can second that everyone needs a buddy with a planer, but it sucks when you are that buddy


----------



## Moodivarius

Did some practice on the CNC to check tool paths.

Rough-carve.



















Finish carve.






























Just to show the carve running the straight piece of wood across the plane.





If you watch the shadow of this one, you can see the carve.


----------



## Moodivarius

My custom wound pickups from Rainville Audio finally showed up today.










Some shielding.




















Added a treble bleed circuit.











Wired in a 4-way Tele switch.
Pickup wiring:
1 - Bridge
2 - Bridge/Neck(parallel)
3 - Bridge/Neck(series)
4 - Neck
500K pots, lots thin & chimey.










I still can’t edit the photos to look like the colour in person. A bit more teal.





















Amp is DIY AX84 P1eX:
12ax7 pre, EL34 output.
EQ was bypassed, gain 6, master 6. No effects.
Speaker Cab:
15” JBL K140
12” Celestion Vintage 30.

I really like Position 3, Bridge/Neck(series). Adds a full powerful sound for the guitar.
Also listen at the end, I let the guitar ring-out. It has a lot of sustain.

Recorded on iPhone.






Some surf music.





Finally finished.


----------



## Moodivarius

Some neck templates for LP build.

one is standard, mine is 10deg headstock angle, includes a subtle volute.






























Now some face-on templates for headstock, fingerboard, & mortise.


----------



## Mark Brown

What CNC kit did you build?


----------



## Moodivarius

Brunz said:


> What CNC kit did you build?


I didn’t.
Bought it used from a guy in Thunder Bay, who actually got a friend of mine in Ignace to build it for him. The friend in Ignace, built the parts on his CNC from plans off the internet. Then sourced out the parts & built it.


----------



## Mikev7305

@Moodivarius that jazzmaster looks absolutely incredible. The colour combo is perfection to me. Plus the curved neck joint, the 4 way wiring, it checks all the boxes for me. Very very well done!


----------



## Moodivarius

Mikev7305 said:


> @Moodivarius that jazzmaster looks absolutely incredible. The colour combo is perfection to me. Plus the curved neck joint, the 4 way wiring, it checks all the boxes for me. Very very well done!


Thanks. 

I’m quite happy the way it turned out.


----------



## SWLABR

Not guitar related but, it’s on my bench.

My 86 year old father in law is a pretty cool dude. One of the hardest working people (still) that I’ve ever met. He can tinker with the tractor, but I wouldn’t call him handy. I have no idea how he saw a cutting board in this old church pew end. He brought it over and asked if I could do it. I said I’d try. It was a fun project. I needed to use a few cool woodworking tricks to fill the gaps in the wrong places, and put others in the right places. Still have to wax and add the food grade oil.


----------



## Mark Brown

SWLABR said:


> Not guitar related but, it’s on my bench.
> 
> My 86 year old father in law is a pretty cool dude. One of the hardest work people (still) that I’ve ever met. He can tinker with the tractor, but I wouldn’t call him handy. I have no idea how he saw a cutting board in this old church pew end. He brought it over and asked if I could do it. I said I’d try. It was a fun project. I needed to use a few cool woodworking tricks to fill the gaps in the wrong places, and put others in the right places. Still have to wax and add the food grade oil.


Thats nifty mate, I cannot say that old church pew would have been my idea of a cutting board but wood is wood. I suppose when one has the opportunity to imbue the holy, one takes it where they find it.


----------



## SWLABR

Brunz said:


> Thats nifty mate, I cannot say that old church pew would have been my idea of a cutting board but wood is wood. I suppose when one has the opportunity to imbue the holy, one takes it where they find it.


I guess. Ha, ha… 

Before someone points this out, a true “butcher block” should have the grain running vertically, not horizontally. It prevents splintering. But, not an option for this. I delivered upon a request from a man I respect very much.


----------



## SWLABR

Oiled & waxed.


----------



## knight_yyz

Another harness for a member. 5 way on a tele! P1 Neck p2 NECK and bridge parallel
p3 bridge, p4 cocked wah bridge, p5 NECK and bridge series

Using a. 033uf tone cap and a 4700nf for the cocked wah


----------



## Mark Brown

knight_yyz said:


> Another harness for a member. 5 way on a tele! P1 Neck p2 NECK and bridge parallel
> p3 bridge, p4 cocked wah bridge, p5 NECK and bridge series
> 
> Using a. 033uf tone cap and a 4700nf for the cocked wah
> 
> View attachment 407532
> View attachment 407533
> View attachment 407539
> View attachment 407540


Your idea to make mounting boards for the solder work is amazing and I have 100% stolen this idea to utilize in my own work. I am mildly ashamed, but mostly grateful


----------



## SWLABR

Interesting P3 is bridge alone.


----------



## knight_yyz

i didn't make them, i bought laser cut templates from mojo tone, they're like 5US a piece. Shipping is nasty though. I bought 6 different setups to make it worth while.

Yes it does seem a bit weird that bridge is in the middle spot and it will take him some time to get used to


----------



## Moodivarius

Worked on the LP style neck. Built a router template on the CNC first.









Marked on the neck blank, & went to the shop to cut it out.









Cut the tenon on the mitre saw to get the 4deg angle of the neck-body joint.









Set the depth stop just shy, so I can sand/chisel the tenon perfect after. 










Went to the bandsaw & cut out the side profile





























Then took leftover mahagony from heal, & glued on headstock wings.


----------



## Mark Brown

Tools and a shop make this look easier.... Please keep posting as you get going. I need to learn as much as I can and judging by what you got going there, I ca learn a lot from your process.


----------



## Moodivarius

Brunz said:


> Tools and a shop make this look easier.... Please keep posting as you get going. I need to learn as much as I can and judging by what you got going there, I ca learn a lot from your process.


This is my first try at an LP style build.


----------



## Mark Brown

Moodivarius said:


> This is my first try at an LP style build.


Well you got my attention. My own attempts at body work lately have taught me I know a whole lot less than I thought I did and I need to pay attention to those that know more than me.

Good luck on your neck, I'm excited to try myself. Hopefully your success can guide me from failure. Or heaven forbid, your failures guide my success. Either way, I come out on top and best of luck to you 

I really like your wood layup. It's Purdy.


----------



## Moodivarius

Headstock planed down to thickness. 
Design work done in Aspire.

Back side. Volute will get refining when carving neck.










Tried to design a bit of PRS, & Gibson. It’s like if they had offspring together. 🤣
Wanted to bring the holes inward to line up better with the strings coming off the nut.










Used my Tremonti SE for comparison.










Laid the tuners on to get a better idea. Makes it look better.


----------



## Mark Brown

woah woah woah.... you can't cheat and use a cnc. Only because I don't have one and then I can't learn anything.


----------



## Moodivarius

Brunz said:


> woah woah woah.... you can't cheat and use a cnc. Only because I don't have one and then I can't learn anything.


I haven’t tried a neck on the CNC yet. It probably would work fine, then a bit of hand transition work.

For now, I’ll stick with what I know. Plans & router templates.


----------



## Mark Brown

Thank goodness, there is learning to be had after all!!


----------



## Moodivarius

Cut out the face profile on the bandsaw & refined shape on the oscillating sander.



















































Looking like a neck.


----------



## Moodivarius

After supper
, I decided to bite the bullet & route the mahogany.

I started on the back, doing the belly cut, & the control cavity cover routes.









Belly Cut










Processed to flip over and rout the pickups first.











Then the control cavity, switch cavity & wire channel.









As you may notice around the control cavity, the colette of the router dug in slightly.
My 1/4” end mill was only chucked in the router by 3/8”, and thought it would be enough sticking out to cut through. Once I noticed it touching, I stoped the CNC, adjusted the bit out a wee bit more & continued on.
It’s under the maple cap, so it doesn’t really matter.


I was going to route the outer profile & be finished, but thought, why not do some weight relief! 

Aspire design










The large relief holes are 1.5” dia, & 1.25” deep. I kept them from the left side, so I didn’t go through into the belly cut on the back. Smaller holes are just over 0.75”.










Trimmed off the leftover blank, & sanded the edges on body & other routes to get rid of the fuzzies. 🤣🤣




















Turned out pretty good.










Now onto the maple cap.


Scott.


----------



## Mark Brown

Looking good!
I'm a little jealous.... but a lot in love.


----------



## greco

Great thread! Thanks for all of the pics and information.


----------



## Moodivarius

Last night I routed the maple cap carve.

The blank.










Rough contours with 1/4” end mill.



















Finishing carve with 1/4”ball nose.






























Final carve took 3:30min. Bottom middle pink rectangle.









Next will be the profile route, pickups, pot holes, & switch hole.

Now I have to figure the binding tool-path in Aspire, to route the binding to follow the top-carve of edge, so it does correct route in cutout


It’ll need sanding as well.


----------



## Mikev7305

Hey moody do you ever sell any of these guitars? The workmanship looks top notch


----------



## Moodivarius

Mikev7305 said:


> Hey moody do you ever sell any of these guitars? The workmanship looks top notch


No, I keep thinking of different ones I don’t have, so I can justify keeping them.


----------



## nnieman

Binding while boiling.
Also a mosrite ventures mk ii

Nathan


----------



## Moodivarius

Got all of the routing done on the maple cap this aft.










Then removed the leftovers, sanded down by hand with 80gt & 100gt to get rid of the ball-nose routing.










Pickup routes matched up perfect on body & cap.




















Some pretty neat looking grain.









Wiped on some isopropyl alcohol to enhance the grain.










The cutaway










Upper bout by the switch









My binding route, I decided to just set in the tool-path all the way around the cap. Then, I’ll just blend the cap down to the upper edge of the binding, or maybe order slightly taller binding to gain the extra 1/16” height in the cut-away area.










I zeroed the scale on the top of the mahogany body, then held the cap down & put the scale back on. Ended up with this.









Looks correct.

I guess now I can glue the maple cap to the body, & then the binding. After that, the neck pocket.


----------



## greco

AMAZING! Thanks again for all the effort you are putting into making this very enjoyable and educational thread.


----------



## Mark Brown

I really like what you do!
I feel a lot of the craft is lost to a cnc router even though the results are stunning. Hell I even want one.... but that doesn't change how I feel about the wood craft side of it. Don't get me wrong, I still appreciate and understand the massive amount of effort that goes into it and that alone is huge, but I always feel something is lost.


----------



## Moodivarius

Mark Brown said:


> I really like what you do!
> I feel a lot of the craft is lost to a cnc router even though the results are stunning. Hell I even want one.... but that doesn't change how I feel about the wood craft side of it. Don't get me wrong, I still appreciate and understand the massive amount of effort that goes into it and that alone is huge, but I always feel something is lost.


Mark,

I kinda feel the same, but I look at it as a new age power tool in my shop. Speeds up process. There is still a lot of planing, and leaning design. Very interesting & fun. My first builds where with router templates. This just saves time & can be quite precise. There are still some things you can’t do well on the CNC, so it goes to another tool to finish the process. 
Still satisfying when something come out of the CNC. All of the prep & planning came together. 

I have a thickness planer, bandsaw, table saw, routers, and oscillating sander. I rarely use hand tools. 
When I went to trade school, my first year was all hand tools. It gives you a good sense of how to control tool to make things. Power tools are basically the same, but speed up the process.


----------



## Mark Brown

Moodivarius said:


> Mark,
> 
> I kinda feel the same, but I look at it as a new age power tool in my shop. Speeds up process. There is still a lot of planing, and leaning design. Very interesting & fun. My first builds where with router templates. This just saves time & can be quite precise. There are still some things you can’t do well on the CNC, so it goes to another tool to finish the process.
> Still satisfying when something come out of the CNC. All of the prep & planning came together.
> 
> I have a thickness planer, bandsaw, table saw, routers, and oscillating sander. I rarely use hand tools.
> When I went to trade school, my first year was all hand tools. It gives you a good sense of how to control tool to make things. Power tools are basically the same, but speed up the process.


Like I say mate, I still am 1000% appreciative if _that_ craft as it is an art all unto itself. It isnt like you sit down and ask the router nicely to do the work for you 

I am in no way trying to be demeaning either and I concur in you assessment of a cnc just being another high tech tool, much the same way power routers are. It isnt like there are too many guys out there making guitars with chisels and rasps lol

I debated even saying anything because I didn't want to sound like a dick purist because I'm not. I enjoy the woodcraft as much as the guitar building and they aren't necessarily the same thing....

I'll just keep my opinions to myself lol

I do love what you do, ill offer that opinion over and over again ❤


----------



## Moodivarius

Mark Brown said:


> Like I say mate, I still am 1000% appreciative if _that_ craft as it is an art all unto itself. It isnt like you sit down and ask the router nicely to do the work for you
> 
> I am in no way trying to be demeaning either and I concur in you assessment of a cnc just being another high tech tool, much the same way power routers are. It isnt like there are too many guys out there making guitars with chisels and rasps lol
> 
> I debated even saying anything because I didn't want to sound like a dick purist because I'm not. I enjoy the woodcraft as much as the guitar building and they aren't necessarily the same thing....
> 
> I'll just keep my opinions to myself lol
> 
> I do love what you do, ill offer that opinion over and over again ❤


I never took anything as a negative comment.

I’m glad you are enjoying the work I post.
I enjoy reading the comments. 

We are all having self enjoyment with our woodworking hobbies, whatever they are.
I know others appreciate to see what we do, so post away. 
I learn so much seeing what others post.

Thanks for the nice comments, more posts will come soon.


----------



## nnieman

Single cutaway offset body.
I am thinking bigsby & jazzmaster bridge.
Either p90s or filtertrons….. I haven’t decided.

Nathan


----------



## Mark Brown

nnieman said:


> View attachment 408830
> 
> Single cutaway offset body.
> I am thinking bigsby & jazzmaster bridge.
> Either p90s or filtertrons….. I haven’t decided.
> 
> Nathan


What's the triangle looking cutout for?
Just sex appeal?

I like the body shape!


----------



## nnieman

Moodivarius said:


> Mark,
> 
> I kinda feel the same, but I look at it as a new age power tool in my shop. Speeds up process. There is still a lot of planing, and leaning design. Very interesting & fun. My first builds where with router templates. This just saves time & can be quite precise. There are still some things you can’t do well on the CNC, so it goes to another tool to finish the process.
> Still satisfying when something come out of the CNC. All of the prep & planning came together.
> 
> I have a thickness planer, bandsaw, table saw, routers, and oscillating sander. I rarely use hand tools.
> When I went to trade school, my first year was all hand tools. It gives you a good sense of how to control tool to make things. Power tools are basically the same, but speed up the process.


I can totally appreciate the value of cnc…. I mean once you get the carve right you can make 1 or 100 and they are exactly the same.
That’s amazing.

Personally my favourite part of a build is carving the top or the neck by hand.
Plus I am fairly computer illiterate so that doesn’t help.

That top looks amazing and I am loving seeing this build come together.

What are you thinking for a finish?
A burst or something less traditional?

Nathan


----------



## nnieman

Mark Brown said:


> What's the triangle looking cutout for?
> Just sex appeal?
> 
> I like the body shape!


Yes mostly lol
Thanks!
It’s semi hollow.
Solid center block but hollow everywhere else.

Nathan


----------



## Mark Brown

nnieman said:


> Yes mostly lol
> Thanks!
> It’s semi hollow.
> Solid center block but hollow everywhere else.
> 
> Nathan


I love seeing you guys build these things!
It makes me feel really shitty about what I'm doing 🤣 but I have something to build toward.


----------



## Moodivarius

nnieman said:


> What are you thinking for a finish?
> A burst or something less traditional?
> 
> Nathan


Still not 100% sure yet.

Something like this











Or this









Trying to stay with the nice bright yellow in the middle. Don’t want to much to cover any grain. Want transparent. The mahogany will get a light redish/brown grain filler.


----------



## nnieman

Moodivarius said:


> Still not 100% sure yet.
> 
> Something like this
> View attachment 408842
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this
> View attachment 408843
> 
> 
> Trying to stay with the nice bright yellow in the middle. Don’t want to much to cover any grain. Want transparent. The mahogany will get a light redish/brown grain filler.


Ya you don’t want to cover up that top.
I like the second one the best.

Nathan


----------



## Moodivarius

Cap glued on & ready for the neck mortise route. 

Alignment toothpick.




















Used what clamps I had. Some from violin making.









Pulled clamps off this morning.








































Now I’ll route in the neck pocket mortise.


----------



## Moodivarius

Progress evening.

Cut a neck pocket template on the CNC to accept the tenon of the neck template.










Used 2-way tape, wedges & hot glue gun to hold perfectly in position on the body for routing.










Got my 4deg neck angle. Zeroed at 90deg face of front. 90-86=4deg. 😁










Ready for routing.











I used 2 different lengths of 1/2” top bearing flush cut router bits. 5 passes later, taking it very easy, bat pushing the router.
Pass 1










Pass 3










After 5 passes






























Snug, but not tight. Might have to sand the tenon a bit to allow for glue joint.










Fit perfect and lined up centre from headstock to centre line at bottom bout. 

Went easier than I expected. Just did a lot of planning & measuring first.


----------



## SWLABR

This is an incredible journey.

I love when the talented folks around here show how things are possible. 

You would need nerves of steel to make those router passes to cut the neck pocket. One shot...


----------



## Moodivarius

Worked on fingerboard today.

Cut a couple out of some Santos Rosewood I had.























Cut the excess off of the tenon on the neck pickup cavity. Will trim with router later.











Design work to modify trapezoid routes.










I was considering cutting the 12th trapezoid in 2, to get a bit different look.  
Undecided yet.











Routed trapezoid inlays & fret slots.

































The smaller trapezoid routes where just slightly small for the insert to go in.










Back to Aspire, to tweak.



Scott


----------



## Moodivarius

Inlay route 3.0. 

I’ll have o cut the 4 corners sharp, with an Xacto knife. 












Maybe a paper width in middle of radius. I think CA glue will fill the void. 













































Will I be ok? Thoughts?


Scott


----------



## Mark Brown

By the time you get the radius sanded into the board there wont be anything left to fill, it will be filled 
That is some excellent work my friend and I am patiently awaiting the next big step, or little step, I like those too!

On my work bench today is a "concept" desk because when your music room is 4'8" x 7'4" you need all available space.

This is what it looks like when you don't have fancy tools and you just run around collecting scrap wood from your lawn to put ideas together to see what your final idea might work like...

I present to you, Ghetto Desk 2000 Version 2.0










I threw out a perfectly good glass and aluminum desk for this monstrosity but by next weekend I will have decided if it will work as a concept or not and take the time to build something nice. 

Get a piece of 5' walnut to go from wall to wall and keyboard try mechanism so that legs are not required and voila, music room upgrade complete. 

I wasn't playing my keyboard enough, so now it is right in front of me all the time. 

I just couldn't handle the input cables for the instruments running across me desk any longer and I need to make every inch count. Gotta get that 4x10 stack in here someday


----------



## Moodivarius

Mark Brown said:


> By the time you get the radius sanded into the board there wont be anything left to fill, it will be filled
> That is some excellent work my friend and I am patiently awaiting the next big step, or little step, I like those too!
> 
> On my work bench today is a "concept" desk because when your music room is 4'8" x 7'4" you need all available space.
> 
> This is what it looks like when you don't have fancy tools and you just run around collecting scrap wood from your lawn to put ideas together to see what your final idea might work like...
> 
> I present to you, Ghetto Desk 2000 Version 2.0
> 
> View attachment 409984
> 
> 
> I threw out a perfectly good glass and aluminum desk for this monstrosity but by next weekend I will have decided if it will work as a concept or not and take the time to build something nice.
> 
> Get a piece of 5' walnut to go from wall to wall and keyboard try mechanism so that legs are not required and voila, music room upgrade complete.
> 
> I wasn't playing my keyboard enough, so now it is right in front of me all the time.
> 
> I just couldn't handle the input cables for the instruments running across me desk any longer and I need to make every inch count. Gotta get that 4x10 stack in here someday


Nice & tidy Mark.

Unlike mine.


----------



## Mark Brown

Moodivarius said:


> Nice & tidy Mark.
> 
> Unlike mine.


That is only because I just built it (built it is a euphemism for cobbled it together with garbage)

Getting back on target though, you plan on doing the inlays and then sanding the radius I presume so in all honesty, I cannot see there being anything really there left to fill. How much of the variation on the sizing might be from the foam vs wood on those router bits? I have never done a layup in foam so I don't really know, I am just speculating. 

I do know I wouldn't worry too much about the hairlines... then again, judging by your work, you worry about everything and that is a good thing


----------



## Moodivarius

Got a couple more pieces of cedar from my nephew.
Planed them on my buddy’s 15” planer this aft.

Bottom to top. 

Ash - Epi Wilshire, 1.375” thick

Western cedar - buddy’s Les Paul special, 

top Western cedar for another Jazzmaster, for whomever. 1.625”


----------



## Moodivarius

Mark Brown said:


> That is only because I just built it (built it is a euphemism for cobbled it together with garbage)
> 
> Getting back on target though, you plan on doing the inlays and then sanding the radius I presume so in all honesty, I cannot see there being anything really there left to fill. How much of the variation on the sizing might be from the foam vs wood on those router bits? I have never done a layup in foam so I don't really know, I am just speculating.
> 
> I do know I wouldn't worry too much about the hairlines... then again, judging by your work, you worry about everything and that is a good thing


Yes,

I might try one inlay route on a scrap piece of Santos Rosewood to see how wood routes compare to styro.


----------



## Moodivarius

Santos Rosewood Fretboard 1.0.

Routed the 12” radius profile first. Not sure why it routed a deep trough on the left side. Thought that might have been the way the tool-paths where done by 3Dcncguitars, where I bought the files from. I had modified the original files, since they where laid out 90deg from how my CNC runs. Narrowed slightly, since the originals where a bit wider than a normal LP nut width.











Then the inlay route










Fret slots





















Outside profile & binding route.











Something didn’t work out, & ended up 1/8” narrower than planned. 










Once I sharpen the corners with a small chisel or knife, the inlays will be almost perfect. 






















I could double bind on each side, B/W, or B/C, but I have another rosewood fingerboard blank. I might use it an a future build & double bind.

Back to the software to figure out what is the issue.


Scott


----------



## Moodivarius

Played on the software last night for quite a while to figure what is my issue. Compared with the original, and did some tweaking. 

The first try, on the left, it was cutting “on the vectors” instead of “outside the vectors”, even though I had it se to “outside”. Googled, and came up with the fix. As you can tell on the second, right side routes. 






















Cutting frets slots next. 

I’ll do a bunch of measuring after that’s done. 
If all is good, route out the other fingerboard blank this evening. 

Scott


----------



## Moodivarius

I was feeling crappy since last Saturday, lungs, rash on forearms, neck & chest. I did 2 COVID rapid tests, and both negative.

Was feeling much better last evening, so decided to cut another fingerboard. I always wear an N95 mask, but just a T-shirt in the shop.

Searched on google this morning, about wood allergies, and found Pau Ferro is one that is up at the top of the list, for allergies, as is western cedar, which was my last build.

Wood Allergies and Toxicity | The Wood Database

Before, when using Pau Ferro & wedge for fingerboard, my radius was sanded by hand, vacuuming the coarse sandpaper grit out after 10 or so strokes, so the dust never floated around, like the CNC throws it. 

Taking some allergenic medication, and will have to try long sleeves & respirator, that I use when spraying nitro.


----------



## Moodivarius

The joys of working with Cream/Ivory.

3 different suppliers.










My order from Sologuitars showed up yesterday. 10mm, 7mm, 6mm binding, pickup rings, etc. I’ll be using their pickup rings, since it is the closest match to the 10mm binding they also had, I need for the cutaway.


----------



## Moodivarius

Fretboard 2.0.


1.0 on left, 2.0 on right.













I now have the dimensions correct.

Broke my last 0.6mm bit that I was using for fret slots. Not really made for it, too long of cutting shank. I think it was designed for PCB. Then I just switched to a pointed engraving bit and made one pass at 0.01” deep just to mark the fret positions, & I’ll cut by hand on the mitre, with my fret saw. I ordered 2 of the real 0.023 fret slot bits & on the way.

The only problem is, it routed the radius a bit too deep, my bad on setting Z-axis incorrect. But also, when I unscrewed the board off the CNC, & cut off the tabs, the fingerboard has a pretty good twist. 
The grain was very nice looking, maybe the reason for the twist, when it was released out of the larger blank.












































I have a couple more straight blanks cut out, so I’ll machine a new one over the weekend.

Looks good on the guitar though.











As the saying goes, “3rd times a charm!” 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Silvertone

Moodivarius said:


> Fretboard 2.0.
> 
> 
> 1.0 on left, 2.0 on right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I now have the dimensions correct.
> 
> Broke my last 0.6mm bit that I was using for fret slots. Not really made for it, too long of cutting shank. I think it was designed for PCB. Then I just switched to a pointed engraving bit and made one pass at 0.01” deep just to mark the fret positions, & I’ll cut by hand on the mitre, with my fret saw. I ordered 2 of the real 0.023 fret slot bits & on the way.
> 
> The only problem is, it routed the radius a bit too deep, my bad on setting Z-axis incorrect. But also, when I unscrewed the board off the CNC, & cut off the tabs, the fingerboard has a pretty good twist.
> The grain was very nice looking, maybe the reason for the twist, when it was released out of the larger blank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a couple more straight blanks cut out, so I’ll machine a new one over the weekend.
> 
> Looks good on the guitar though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the saying goes, “3rd times a charm!” 🤣🤣🤣


That top looks awesome. You should start a dedicated thread here instead of all the posts in "What's on your workbench". It will be hard to follow when others post "What's on their workbench".  What are you using for CAM? Does it have the ability to preview or simulate the procedures? I hate to see wood being wasted.  Should be a cool guitar when finished.

Cheers Peter.


----------



## Mark Brown

I know he needs to stop posting here because every time it happens I am one step closer to buying a CNC router 

Nice looking stuff man!! Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Silvertone

Mark Brown said:


> I know he needs to stop posting here because every time it happens I am one step closer to buying a CNC router
> 
> Nice looking stuff man!! Keep 'em coming.


Jump in the water is fine! I've purchased 4 machines over the past 8 yrs. The place I bought my last machine is really good and I have had 5 other friends buy machines there. I joked with them that I was their best salesman because I sold 3 of there machines in one month.

Just sold my 2'x3' machine









and ordered this one - 4'x8' which is coming on Friday









Let me know if you are interested. I can hook you up! 

Cheers Peter.


----------



## Mark Brown

Silvertone said:


> Jump in the water is fine! I've purchased 4 machines over the past 8 yrs. The place I bought my last machine is really good and I have had 5 other friends buy machines there. I joked with them that I was their best salesman because I sold 3 of there machines in one month.
> 
> Just sold my 2'x3' machine
> View attachment 411053
> 
> 
> and ordered this one - 4'x8' which is coming on Friday
> View attachment 411054
> 
> 
> Let me know if you are interested. I can hook you up!
> 
> Cheers Peter.


I am very interested, unfortunately I need to build a shed first. My house is out of places to put things. Someday soon however, you might just have another notch in your router bit case 

They are an amazing tool. My wife was on the fence over a laser or router cnc. I pushed her for the laser because for what she was and is doing it was the right call. It was so hard not to be selfish and make her get a router cnc as that would have been much more beneficial to me.

That 4x8 must be amazing and really open a lot of possibilities. What is the bed depth??


----------



## Paul Running

Moodivarius said:


> The joys of working with Cream/Ivory.
> 
> 3 different suppliers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My order from Sologuitars showed up yesterday. 10mm, 7mm, 6mm binding, pickup rings, etc. I’ll be using their pickup rings, since it is the closest match to the 10mm binding they also had, I need for the cutaway.


----------



## Silvertone

Mark Brown said:


> I am very interested, unfortunately I need to build a shed first. My house is out of places to put things. Someday soon however, you might just have another notch in your router bit case
> 
> They are an amazing tool. My wife was on the fence over a laser or router cnc. I pushed her for the laser because for what she was and is doing it was the right call. It was so hard not to be selfish and make her get a router cnc as that would have been much more beneficial to me.
> 
> That 4x8 must be amazing and really open a lot of possibilities. What is the bed depth??


Work area - 50" x 98" x 12"

I just built a 14'x14' shed in my backyard basically for this machine. This was last summer and I'm just finishing up electrical today, hopefully.









Cheers Peter.


----------



## Mark Brown

Silvertone said:


> Work area - 50" x 98" x 12"
> 
> I just built a 14'x14' shed in my backyard basically for this machine. This was last summer and I'm just finishing up electrical today, hopefully.
> View attachment 411065
> 
> 
> Cheers Peter.


Is that a building permit hanging on the back wall i see?


----------



## Silvertone

Mark Brown said:


> Is that a building permit hanging on the back wall i see?


yes it is. E-permit. All online. Submitted drawings back and forth online. No waiting in line and very quick. Simple project but was very easy. Same with electrical. I installed all the electrical myself and paid ESA $140 to come and inspect twice. so simple and saved a ton of $$ doing it myself. I did spray foam insulation and epoxy floor as well. Should be pretty sweet inside. I've finished the electrical pretty much but here it shows the floor and insulation.









Dug a trench for electrical from the house, by hand, just heading out now to bury the cable and hook up main to panel. Fun fun.










Cheers Peter.


----------



## laristotle

Silvertone said:


> Dug a trench for electrical from the house, by hand, just heading out now to bury the cable and hook up main to panel. Fun fun.


I did that same thing for my garage as well.
Word of caution; before gluing your pvc(?) pipes together, run twine or rope through it to pull the electrical through.
Otherwise, it'll get hung up at the bends when you try pushing it.


----------



## Mark Brown

laristotle said:


> I did that same thing for my garage as well.
> Word of caution; before gluing your pvc(?) pipes together, run twine or rope through it to pull the electrical through.
> Otherwise, it'll get hung up at the bends when you try pushing it.


I am gonna go and assume you learned the hard way?


----------



## laristotle

Mark Brown said:


> I am gonna go and assume you learned the hard way?


Correct.
Luckily, a friend happened by 20 min later and suggested that I squirt dish washing liquid on the end of the line and try again.
It got passed the bends after that.
Otherwise, I would've had to cut the pvc, run the twine, then start over again.


----------



## Moodivarius

Silvertone said:


> That top looks awesome. You should start a dedicated thread here instead of all the posts in "What's on your workbench". It will be hard to follow when others post "What's on their workbench".  What are you using for CAM? Does it have the ability to preview or simulate the procedures? I hate to see wood being wasted.  Should be a cool guitar when finished.
> 
> Cheers Peter.


Roger that Peter. 

Maybe later this evening, I’ll copy & pastes the posts into a new thread.


----------



## seapotato

Just signed up to this forum. I have a bunch of guitars in various states of disrepair, they should probably ALL be on my bench lol. 

Sadly it tends to look this messy more often than not.

I'm not a very fussy player so I tend to get things kinda close and play it until something annoys me then make some changes. Or maybe I just suck at fine tuning setups on instruments


Anyways, just finished this goofy looking thing. Pickup is a cheap soundhole thing I had kicking around forever, and it buzzes like crazy so I have a humbucker ordered. Wanted to do a humbucker piezo blend setup like the godin multiac / A6 but I haven't found a good (meaning easy) description of how to go about that yet. 

Purpose of the build was really that I've wanted to try out a fan fret for years, but could never find one to test out here on vancouver island. 

Plays pretty well, tuning the low e down to b and stoner/dooming out is fun as hell. 


























Anyways, it's miles from perfect, but it was fun to build. 

I've decided I don't need another mediocre acoustic, or strat knock off, so I'm just gonna build weird shit I don't have.


----------



## Mark Brown

laristotle said:


> Correct.
> Luckily, a friend happened by 20 min later and suggested that I squirt dish washing liquid on the end of the line and try again.
> It got passed the bends after that.
> Otherwise, I would've had to cut the pvc, run the twine, then start over again.


You can always run a snake through it with the string, back feed the wire then rub and tug your way to freedom. 
I have gel lubricant here for running wire through conduit but dish soap will work when you are in a jam that is for sure. Or the trusty old KY


----------



## Mark Brown

seapotato said:


> Just signed up to this forum. I have a bunch of guitars in various states of disrepair, they should probably ALL be on my bench lol.
> 
> Sadly it tends to look this messy more often than not.
> 
> I'm not a very fussy player so I tend to get things kinda close and play it until something annoys me then make some changes. Or maybe I just suck at fine tuning setups on instruments
> 
> 
> Anyways, just finished this goofy looking thing. Pickup is a cheap soundhole thing I had kicking around forever, and it buzzes like crazy so I have a humbucker ordered. Wanted to do a humbucker piezo blend setup like the godin multiac / A6 but I haven't found a good (meaning easy) description of how to go about that yet.
> 
> Purpose of the build was really that I've wanted to try out a fan fret for years, but could never find one to test out here on vancouver island.
> 
> Plays pretty well, tuning the low e down to b and stoner/dooming out is fun as hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, it's miles from perfect, but it was fun to build.
> 
> I've decided I don't need another mediocre acoustic, or strat knock off, so I'm just gonna build weird shit I don't have.


Where are you located on the Island? Last time I was in there Arbutus music had a fanned fret hanging. That was about a month ago?

Anyhow, that nanners looking thing is super nifty. I like oddities! Might have something to do with living on the island


----------



## seapotato

Mark Brown said:


> Where are you located on the Island? Last time I was in there Arbutus music had a fanned fret hanging. That was about a month ago?
> 
> Anyhow, that nanners looking thing is super nifty. I like oddities! Might have something to do with living on the island


I'm in Nanaimo. Cedar more precisely, I haven't been into arbutus since the "before times". Or any music store really. May have to change that. I need an amp.

I'd originally intended to build a full depth acoustic, but the piece of zebrawood? I had for the sides had too much sapwood on one side so it wouldn't bend. 

So, plan b, semi acoustic.


----------



## Silvertone

laristotle said:


> I did that same thing for my garage as well.
> Word of caution; before gluing your pvc(?) pipes together, run twine or rope through it to pull the electrical through.
> Otherwise, it'll get hung up at the bends when you try pushing it.


I think I did the opposite. I glued the straight run but no others. It was easy running the wire through but challenging to glue up the pieces with the wire inside. I wanted to make sure I didn't get stuck ... getting stuck. LOL Worked out OK in the end. 

Cheers Peter.


----------



## Mark Brown

So this doesn't really belong here, but then again it doesn't belong anywhere and after last weeks "lets make a desk" failure, I thought I wouldn't mind absolving myself of that shame.















Plus, I can manage to get a shot of all my gear at once, unless you count the clarinet hidden behind the guitars. Anyhow, I will get back out of the way and let you masters take over


----------



## SWLABR

SWLABR said:


> This should be in a dedicated "Build Thread". I have a feeling this will be really cool.





Moodivarius said:


> Roger that Peter.
> 
> Maybe later this evening, I’ll copy & pastes the posts into a new thread.


Oh sure, you do it when Peter suggests it, but when I said the same thing on page 37... geez!


----------



## laristotle

SWLABR said:


> Oh sure, you do it when Peter suggests it, but when I said the same thing on page 37... geez!
> 
> View attachment 411534


Well, he did provide a link for you, granted, not on this forum, whereas, he only said maybe to Pete.  
Geez!


----------



## Moodivarius

Didn’t have a 24 3/4” Stewmac fret slot jig.

I have the 25 1/2”, but with new price, shipping, exchange & the wait, decided to whip one up on the CNC.

I’m sure I could have cut it out of aluminum, if I had a 3”x24”x1/8”, but used what was on hand.
I had a piece of Pau Ferro, leftover from a previous fingerboard. It’s too thin for a fingerboard, so decided to use it as a jig.
Saved myself almost $100. 

Used a 1/16” end mill bit,









Copied & pasted the frets from My Les Paul fretboard design, in Aspire, to a new project. Moved the frets over to the side, sized them down, & set a tool-path to take 4 small cuts for each little slot. Not as hard as stainless, or even aluminum, but if I be careful, and set it in the pin correct, it should last quite a while.
Only took 15 minutes to build. 

Here it is beside the Stewmac 25.5” jig.

































I’ll 2-way tape the fingerboard to be cut, on top of the jig, then insert the slot into the pin that sticks out of the Stewmac mitre jig I have. Cut a fret slot, lift to next jig slot, and cut another. Continue till done. :lol:


The more I use the CNC, the more stuff I realize I can build with it.


----------



## Mark Brown

Moodivarius said:


> Didn’t have a 24 3/4” Stewmac fret slot jig.
> 
> I have the 25 1/2”, but with new price, shipping, exchange & the wait, decided to whip one up on the CNC.
> 
> I’m sure I could have cut it out of aluminum, if I had a 3”x24”x1/8”, but used what was on hand.
> I had a piece of Pau Ferro, leftover from a previous fingerboard. It’s too thin for a fingerboard, so decided to use it as a jig.
> Saved myself almost $100.
> 
> Used a 1/16” end mill bit,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copied & pasted the frets from My Les Paul fretboard design, in Aspire, to a new project. Moved the frets over to the side, sized them down, & set a tool-path to take 4 small cuts for each little slot. Not as hard as stainless, or even aluminum, but if I be careful, and set it in the pin correct, it should last quite a while.
> Only took 15 minutes to build.
> 
> Here it is beside the Stewmac 25.5” jig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll 2-way tape the fingerboard to be cut, on top of the jig, then insert the slot into the pin that sticks out of the Stewmac mitre jig I have. Cut a fret slot, lift to next jig slot, and cut another. Continue till done. :lol:
> 
> 
> The more I use the CNC, the more stuff I realize I can build with it.


You really are not helping me not want a CNC. I will say however, even with the laser, I have made a lot of precision tools that otherwise would have been impossible and cost me much monies.


----------



## Moodivarius

Mark Brown said:


> You really are not helping me not want a CNC.


We only live once.

It’s only money, you can make more!


----------



## Zeegler

Something a little different. A bamboo topped double cut Telecaster that I'm building for a customer.


----------



## seapotato

Well, today it was my old mij strat. Decking the trem and setup.

After years of not really playing my electrics, we've started having jam nights in the neighbors studio, and kinda need to drag out some louder guitars.

It's a 1993 62 reissue, not sure if the dimarzio collection pickups are original or not. I've read both yes and no on that, so buggered if I know. Suppose I could pull the pickguard and look.

I'm tempted to do that jumper wire mod that lets the bridge pickup have tone control.

No idea what happened to the finish. It's just poly, but it's crazed like I haven't seen before. Froze maybe?

Semi authentic relic I guess. 










Part B of remembering how to play stuff that's plugged in is getting my pedal board put together.

The aluminum case was something they were throwing out at work. Kinda cool.

Adding the better power supply, and a couple of locking strap buttons, so I can throw a guitar strap on it to carry through the woods to the neighbor's house.

My pedal selection is still cheapass and lame, but I'll get there. Should be able to fit a half dozen in there if I cram them in tight.


----------



## SWLABR

^^^Is it just me, or are the pics not showing up??


----------



## greco

SWLABR said:


> ^^^Is it just me, or are the pics not showing up??


No pics showing here either.


----------



## seapotato

You mean my pics? I did the image link thing from google pics...

Appears to have worked from my end, but maybe this message board doesn't like that method?


----------



## greco

seapotato said:


> You mean my pics?


Yes. 

FYI...You can link them directly from pics saved on your hard drive.


----------



## seapotato

greco said:


> Yes.
> 
> FYI...You can link them directly from pics saved on your hard drive.


I swapped them around so they're uploaded. Hopefully that works.

The google pics link method works great on another board I frequent. 

Guess I'm not used to this ones quirks yet.


----------



## greco

seapotato said:


> Hopefully that works.


Yes...The pics are now showing. 
Nice strat!


----------



## SWLABR

seapotato said:


> Well, today it was my old mij strat. Decking the trem and setup.
> 
> After years of not really playing my electrics, we've started having jam nights in the neighbors studio, and kinda need to drag out some louder guitars.
> 
> It's a 1993 62 reissue, not sure if the dimarzio collection pickups are original or not. I've read both yes and no on that, so buggered if I know. Suppose I could pull the pickguard and look.
> 
> I'm tempted to do that jumper wire mod that lets the bridge pickup have tone control.
> 
> No idea what happened to the finish. It's just poly, but it's crazed like I haven't seen before. Froze maybe?
> 
> Semi authentic relic I guess.
> 
> View attachment 412072
> 
> 
> Part B of remembering how to play stuff that's plugged in is getting my pedal board put together.
> 
> The aluminum case was something they were throwing out at work. Kinda cool.
> 
> Adding the better power supply, and a couple of locking strap buttons, so I can throw a guitar strap on it to carry through the woods to the neighbor's house.
> 
> My pedal selection is still cheapass and lame, but I'll get there. Should be able to fit a half dozen in there if I cram them in tight.


Is that a "Pig Nose" I see??


----------



## seapotato

SWLABR said:


> Is that a "Pig Nose" I see??
> 
> View attachment 412163


Haha, yes it is. For years my only amp.
I have something a bit bigger now but I need a proper tube amp. 

Handy for testing, and intonation I find


----------



## SWLABR

seapotato said:


> Haha, yes it is. For years my only amp.
> I have something a bit bigger now but I need a proper tube amp.
> 
> Handy for testing, and intonation I find


A lot of us have "bench amps" for testing. Your just happens to be one of the coolest, and iconic little amps in history.


----------



## seapotato

SWLABR said:


> A lot of us have "bench amps" for testing. Your just happens to be one of the coolest, and iconic little amps in history.


It is pretty cool. I actually prefer it to the fender vibrochamp my bro in law gave me. Too many knobs on that damn thing. 
Small footprint helps in this case.


I've thought about getting another one, and using its guts for building a self amplified guitar for boring night shifts at work. Something small enough to hang in a gym locker.


----------



## Moodivarius

Well, look what showed up by Pony Express today! 🏇

I guess I’ll be making an hollow-body arch top within the year. 

I mentioned in a post, I was having a hard time finding a source for arch top panels. 
Someone on the TDPRI forum sent me a PM, & here we are. 😜😜

Beautiful birdseye maple plates, side veneer & some extra. 

































Thanks Greg.


----------



## seapotato

Some upgrades for Mr Brown.

Made the bridge a bit less of a slab and put in a GFS humbucker and volume/tone.

Had to make a trim ring because of course I didn't think to order one of those.


























It's a different animal now. I'm still pretending it's an acoustic but it's becoming a stretch lol.

I was tempted to open up the access to the higher frets while I was at it but who am I kidding. I never go above the 15th anyways 🤣


----------



## Moodivarius

Snow plowing I guess. 😭😭😭😭























It was melting nice, an another 8” of blowing snow.


----------



## Mark Brown

booooo


----------



## Moodivarius

While waiting for the glue to dry on the neck pocket of my LP build, a buddy came over & we started to get things going on his LP Special P90 build.

He bought some African mahogany.

We put together the body blank, & I tutored him on building the neck.

































Now waiting for the hardware order to show up. Then we will route the truss rod next.


----------



## Mark Brown

I wish I was your buddy and could pop over for a class or two


----------



## Moodivarius

Mark Brown said:


> I wish I was your buddy and could pop over for a class or two


Sure, only 2743km, 30hours east of You.


----------



## Mark Brown

I think even with the price of gas, it might still be a worth while trip. I've been ocean to ocean I think 11 times across this country and will always look for an excuse to do it again.


----------



## Moodivarius

Mark Brown said:


> I think even with the price of gas, it might still be a worth while trip. I've been ocean to ocean I think 11 times across this country and will always look for an excuse to do it again.


You must have drove right through Dryden then. On HWY 17.


----------



## Mark Brown

I almost punched a guy in the face in Dryden because he did not understand the etiquette of how a LINE UP at Tim Horton's works. I don't care what door you came in, I don't care what side the teller is on.... there is ONE LINE and I have been driving for 36 hours in February in a Hyundai stellar and so help me god I will fight you to the death or YOU WILL WAIT IN LINE!!

.... i mean yes, I have been through Dryden on numerous occasions


----------



## SWLABR

Mark Brown said:


> I almost punched a guy in the face in Dryden because he did not understand the etiquette of how a LINE UP at Tim Horton's works. I don't care what door you came in, I don't care what side the teller is on.... there is ONE LINE and I have been driving for 36 hours in February in a Hyundai stellar and so help me god I will fight you to the death or YOU WILL WAIT IN LINE!!
> 
> .... i mean yes, I have been through Dryden on numerous occasions


This is on you. You went into a Tim’s voluntarily.


----------



## Mark Brown

SWLABR said:


> This is on you. You went into a Tim’s voluntarily.


lol I know man, but when you are desperate you go where you can. The mistake was mine.


----------



## Moodivarius

Building a new router table. The old one was aluminium Craftsman, and was hard to push wood on, & oxide got on wood. 


































Routed out so the Milescraft Turnlock base will be flush with the table top. I’ll run bolts through the top, that will match up with the router & the Milescraft baseplate. I can lock in some of the accessories for the Turnlock centre, if needed. 

I’ll make an adjustable guide rail next. 

Make some legs & should be nice.


----------



## Mark Brown

Moodivarius said:


> Building a new router table. The old one was aluminium Craftsman, and was hard to push wood on, & oxide got on wood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Routed out so the Milescraft Turnlock base will be flush with the table top. I’ll run bolts through the top, that will match up with the router & the Milescraft baseplate. I can lock in some of the accessories for the Turnlock centre, if needed.
> 
> I’ll make an adjustable guide rail next.
> 
> Make some legs & should be nice.


There is nothing that exists that is better than what one will make for themselves.


----------



## Moodivarius

Mark Brown said:


> There is nothing that exists that is better than what one will make for themselves.


So easy with the CNC. 


Scott


----------



## Mark Brown

Moodivarius said:


> So easy with the CNC.
> 
> 
> Scott


You keep it up and i'll be buying one... which i think might be both of our purpose here 

Carry on good sir.


----------



## Moodivarius

Mark Brown said:


> You keep it up and i'll be buying one... which i think might be both of our purpose here
> 
> Carry on good sir.


Your wife would love it.   

Scott


----------



## vokey design

Finally got my hands on one of these MIJ Tokai teles… I mean breezysounds and it is just stellar. Didn’t need much work, just some cosmetic adjustments and replacing the 3-way with a 4-way switch and a no-load tone pot.
The pics do not do the colour justice, it is “old candy apple red” and it is spectacular 
Before:








after:


----------



## seapotato

This was my first ever build from a couple years ago. Kindof a Fano knockoff.










Going to fix some of my dislikes. It's heavy as hell so the router is coming out. I hate where I put the switch, but I'm going to try making it lower profile first. If that is still annoying maybe I'll do a LP toggle up top.

Neck was one of those cheapo Amazon jobs. Actually not bad at all, but I might change the headstock shape. For no good reason other than I don't like it.


----------



## Lincoln

This is on my workbench today. I might send it back, it seems to be missing a fret.








Some little beech musta curb stomped it right dead center of the "fragile" sticker. What are the chances of that happening some other way? Poor at best. 

and it happened before delivery because there was packing tape holding the box together. Canada Post btw.


----------



## oldjoat

ouch ! 
like the package of photos that arrived with a big note "photo's don't bend" and the handwritten note " yes they do"


----------



## MarkM

Lincoln said:


> This is on my workbench today. I might send it back, it seems to be missing a fret.
> View attachment 414621
> 
> Some little beech musta curb stomped it right dead center of the "fragile" sticker. What are the chances of that happening some other way? Poor at best.
> 
> and it happened before delivery because there was packing tape holding the box together. Canada Post btw.


Ah man a bit of glue and your golden!

That is a big FU from some disgruntled CP employee!

That looked like a nice neck before it go Kungfued, where did it come from and what was it for?


----------



## Lincoln

MarkM said:


> Ah man a bit of glue and your golden!
> 
> That is a big FU from some disgruntled CP employee!
> 
> That looked like a nice neck before it go Kungfued, where did it come from and what was it for?


It was for a set-neck LP. 
and It WAS a nice neck, well built and good materials. All it needed was a bit of final fret magic and some oil. (insert heavy sigh here)


----------



## greco

What a sad, sad waste!
Sorry that this happened. 
How frustrating and maddening!


----------



## MarkM

Lincoln said:


> It was for a set-neck LP.
> and It WAS a nice neck, well built and good materials. All it needed was a bit of final fret magic and some oil. (insert heavy sigh here)


Where from?


----------



## Lincoln

MarkM said:


> Where from?


duh sorry. It came from Amazon. I ordered one to see what they were like. I liked it.


----------



## MarkM

Lincoln said:


> duh sorry. It came from Amazon. I ordered one to see what they were like. I liked it.


Sans the boot flick!


----------



## SWLABR

Lincoln said:


> This is on my workbench today. I might send it back, it seems to be missing a fret.
> View attachment 414621
> 
> Some little beech musta curb stomped it right dead center of the "fragile" sticker. What are the chances of that happening some other way? Poor at best.
> 
> and it happened before delivery because there was packing tape holding the box together. Canada Post btw.


That sucks. That box looked sturdy enough. Ha, ha… 
The one _I_ ordered came in a bag with one layer of bubble wrap.


----------



## MarkM

SWLABR said:


> That sucks. That box looked sturdy enough. Ha, ha…
> The one _I_ ordered came in a bag with one layer of bubble wrap.
> View attachment 414718
> View attachment 414719
> View attachment 414720
> View attachment 414721


Well that didn’t fare well!

Come to think about it, I had one shipped like that and it was ok when I got it.


----------



## MarkM

I picked up this guitar the other day and noticed the strings were long done and the frets needed recrowning , so I did a job. I bought this with my tax refund in 1984 at a guitar store going out of business in Market Mall, Saskatoon. I lived with some hair balls and where unemployed for the winters so we sat around and played acoustic for hours a day. This guitar is relic’d the old school way, beat up at a party house. I really like the string spacing because I used to be really good at finger pickin.


----------



## basscarter

Vineham PAF coming out of my tele build and going into my new Ibanez archtop
First time doing any wiring around F holes, pray for me


----------



## SWLABR

MarkM said:


> Well that didn’t fare well!
> 
> Come to think about it, I had one shipped like that and it was ok when I got it.


The good news is it took so bloody long to get here I canceled the order. Three months later it shows up. No on my credit card, just my house! For free, I’ll live with it.


----------



## seapotato

SWLABR said:


> That sucks. That box looked sturdy enough. Ha, ha…
> The one _I_ ordered came in a bag with one layer of bubble wrap.
> View attachment 414718
> View attachment 414719
> View attachment 414720
> View attachment 414721


That looks like the same one I put on the red thing I posted above except for the inlays. Was only like 60 bucks. For that it's not too bad.


----------



## MarkM

seapotato said:


> This was my first ever build from a couple years ago. Kindof a Fano knockoff.
> 
> View attachment 414588
> 
> 
> Going to fix some of my dislikes. It's heavy as hell so the router is coming out. I hate where I put the switch, but I'm going to try making it lower profile first. If that is still annoying maybe I'll do a LP toggle up top.
> 
> Neck was one of those cheapo Amazon jobs. Actually not bad at all, but I might change the headstock shape. For no good reason other than I don't like it.
> View attachment 414589


Did you build the body or is a repurpose?


----------



## seapotato

MarkM said:


> Did you build the body or is a repurpose?


I built it. I have a bunch of random wood I think it was apple? But maybe just alder no idea.


Finish is tremclad red thinned and rubbed on. Ended up looking pretty good.


----------



## MarkM

seapotato said:


> I built it. I have a bunch of random wood I think it was apple? But maybe just alder no idea.
> 
> 
> Finish is tremclad red thinned and rubbed on. Ended up looking pretty good.


Did you use a template, is which one?


----------



## seapotato

MarkM said:


> Did you use a template, is which one?


It's pretty much a Les Paul Junior body shape with tele guts routered in.

I liked the look of those Fano guitars so I stole the idea a wee bit.

I drew out the body from some lpj measurements, made it a bit smaller because of the size of the wood lump, and routered the pickup holes and neck pocket from a template I made.

Body was mostly just a pencil and a bandsaw tho.
Pickguard too.

You can see the flat spot on left that made me whittle it down a bit. Lol
Almost gave it a bigsby...

















Whatever the wood is is pretty heavy .
I spent a couple hours yesterday ramming an auger up its jackhole from all angles to hollow it out. Also routed a smugglers space under the Pickguard haha.

Hopefully I got a couple pounds off.


----------



## seapotato

Looks like I managed to shave off a little over a pound. I'd need to router in from the back to do much more.

It's just under 9lbs now and if I stop reading "the gear page" that won't bother me. 🙄

Decided to give it the Seagull headstock because I didn't like the chibson vibe the Amazon neck had.

Paint went weird but it kinda suits it almost.

I guess it's a Les Gullcaster now??? 🤣


----------



## MarkM

My bench was my project the last couple days, hasn’t been cleaned off ever!

It was an effort, been fighting Covid and it zaps your get up and go. I do not have the ability to sit and watch TV. Especially herself’s shows, Blue Jays have been on TV for 3 days straight as far as I can see. I can not stand watching ball on TV!


----------



## MarkM

seapotato said:


> It's pretty much a Les Paul Junior body shape with tele guts routered in.
> 
> I liked the look of those Fano guitars so I stole the idea a wee bit.
> 
> I drew out the body from some lpj measurements, made it a bit smaller because of the size of the wood lump, and routered the pickup holes and neck pocket from a template I made.
> 
> Body was mostly just a pencil and a bandsaw tho.
> Pickguard too.
> 
> You can see the flat spot on left that made me whittle it down a bit. Lol
> Almost gave it a bigsby...
> View attachment 414819
> 
> View attachment 414820
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I got a couple pounds off.


k now you have my attention, what do you use to cut out the bodies, how do you draw out your cut lines, how do you cut out your pick guards and covers, and do you route out freehand or use jigs?


----------



## seapotato

MarkM said:


> k now you have my attention, what do you use to cut out the bodies, how do you draw out your cut lines, how do you cut out your pick guards and covers, and do you route out freehand or use jigs?


It was a couple years ago now, but I think I started with a big printout of an lpj body. 
One of those where the printer does it on several sheets. 
Taped it together and trimmed it till it looked right and drew around it on the wood and cut out on bandsaw.
The routs, I did neck pocket first with a jig I made, then I made another jig with the tele pickup routs that uses the neck pocket to locate it.

So basically it's a funny shaped tele, with 24.5" scale. 


Pickguard I started with a piece of thin cardboard and just drew something I thought looked cool. A bit tele, a bit Gibson.

Same bandsaw and belt sander treatment as the body. 

I'm not very sophisticated 🤣

I like it a lot better with the gull head.
The Amazon neck isn't bad (other than one high spot on a fret I missed😡) but something about the headstock was just off and bugged me before. Glad I changed it. Plays better now too haha.


----------



## seapotato

This is this pic that got me lusting after a tele/lpj lovechild. Fano SP6. 

I'm far too cheap to actually buy one tho lol


















Fano Guitars - SP6 Alt de Facto


Combining two classic tonal elements to create this beautiful, hand built masterpiece from Fano Guitars.



www.fanoguitars.com


----------



## MarkM

seapotato said:


> Looks like I managed to shave off a little over a pound. I'd need to router in from the back to do much more.
> 
> It's just under 9lbs now and if I stop reading "the gear page" that won't bother me. 🙄
> 
> Decided to give it the Seagull headstock because I didn't like the chibson vibe the Amazon neck had.
> 
> Paint went weird but it kinda suits it almost.
> 
> I guess it's a Les Gullcaster now??? 🤣
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 414863
> 
> 
> View attachment 414864


look like you rock guarded the head stock!


----------



## seapotato

MarkM said:


> look like you rock guarded the head stock!


Haha yeah the paint orange peeled on me for some reason. 

I hate painting, and didn't want to wait for another coat to dry so I gave it a quick steel wool and then promptly forgot about it.

Maybe I'll do a better job of it one day, but the pics make it look worse than it does in person.

I'm sure I'll have it all apart and on the bench again before too long. I ordered a LP style toggle switch.


This is why I don't build things for other people. Literally EVERYONE is fussier than me.🤣


----------



## seapotato

A lump of maple I've been eyeballing for years.



Arch top hollow tele with a bigsby?🤔



Thinking carve the top, router the bejesus out of the back.










Planed it off a little to see what the grain is like, and did a very rough scribble to see if it would work, and it's just barely big enough.

















I think it might be cool.


----------



## MarkM

My recent order from Nextgen Guitars is on my cleaned off bench, let the solder flow!


----------



## Mark Brown

MarkM said:


> View attachment 415283
> 
> My recent order from Nextgen Guitars is on my cleaned off bench, let the solder flow!


Honest question here but for just standard wire, why not go get a spool from crappy tire or something? Figure you will never use that just or just a pain to store it or is Nextgen really that competitive? I can't say I looked at their wire prices as I just buy spools.


----------



## MarkM

It’s really not that bad and I will only use that gauge for guitars so I didn’t want to buy a bunch of spools of different colours. I have a whole shop full of inventory of bulk shite that I convinced myself I should have. When I die my sons are going to hate me for all the stuff I have acquired in the last 40 years. I still have it all. I have wondered through life getting carried away with guitars, firearms, fishing, wood working, motor cycles and now tractors.

That is why!


----------



## Mark Brown

Solid reasoning my good man!


----------



## SWLABR

MarkM said:


> I have wondered through life getting carried away with guitars, firearms, fishing, wood working, motor cycles and now tractors.


So many similarities… oh so many. 
Well, I only own 1 firearm (for varmints) and no motorcycle. But the guitars, fishing, wood working, and I just got my first tractor!!


----------



## Vally

vokey design said:


> Finally got my hands on one of these MIJ Tokai teles… I mean breezysounds and it is just stellar. Didn’t need much work, just some cosmetic adjustments and replacing the 3-way with a 4-way switch and a no-load tone pot.
> The pics do not do the colour justice, it is “old candy apple red” and it is spectacular
> Before:
> View attachment 414530
> 
> after:
> View attachment 414531


Like the black guard. I have a Tokai LP and love it


----------



## aj6stringsting1

I routed out the middle of my Randy Rhoads / Jackson for 15.87k ohms GFS pickup at the bridge, the middle has an swapped alnico 3 magnet 12.04k ohms Dimarzio Evo and the neck has a GFS pickup at 11.23k ohms, with a 5 way switch, three concentric pot ( yet to be installed ) for each pickup .












It got a Randy Rhoads cover for the truss rod .










My Epiphone LPC got one too ....


















My RR / Jackson copy got a new cover too .... ( Hello Kitty ...my 7 y.o. Daughter's work ).










And I installed a 11.06k ohms Dragonfire neck pickup with a Seymour Duncan Screamin' Demon on steroids kick to it.


----------



## aj6stringsting1

Next week, the the RR copy is getting a SD Triple Shot pickup ring for the neck .

The Jackson is getting the Triple Shot for the middle and the neck.

The Epiphone is getting one for the neck.


----------



## Moodivarius

My friend came over this evening, & we did some work on the neck of his LP Special neck. 

Truss rod routed, & backside of headstock. 












I thought of a different approach than cutting the thickness of the backside of the headstock. 
On my LP, I used my bandsaw. It’s hard to follow a straight line with it. 

I placed the front angle of the headstock, face down on the CNC table, used some blocking sideways, the 10 deg angle wedge we cut off the front, and another block further back. A strip of 1/2” plywood across to hold it down firm. 










Used a 5/8” end mill in the CNC, set zero on base of CNC. Then we knew when we get close to +0.625 on the CNC, we where close. The rest can be sanded. I used my handheld dongle & ran the X,Y,Z manually. 










As the saying goes, “Many ways to skin the cat”. 






















After a quick sand on the orbital. 











Another evening, we will cut the side profile, & tenon.


----------



## Moodivarius

Moved some stuff around in the shop. Setup the CNC station in a different spot, which is much more organized.










Now neighbours with my milling machine.


----------



## seapotato

Moodivarius said:


> Moved some stuff around in the shop. Setup the CNC station in a different spot, which is much more organized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now neighbours with my milling machine.


Envious of both those tools. Milling machine is next on my list, but I'm curious, is that cnc something you built from a kit? 

I had a Maslow cnc given to me a couple years ago, but the gifter decided to ungift it when I had to ask his friend ( my tenant ) to leave. 

Fortunately I didn't spend any time setting it up. 

I'm not entirely sure if I would enjoy using one, or if the computer end of things would frustrate me. I worked at a boatyard where the old brit shipwright/owner would talk wistfully about the saw pits where he apprenticed. I'm not quite that old school, but he did poison me a little. lol


----------



## Moodivarius

seapotato said:


> Envious of both those tools. Milling machine is next on my list, but I'm curious, is that cnc something you built from a kit?
> 
> I had a Maslow cnc given to me a couple years ago, but the gifter decided to ungift it when I had to ask his friend ( my tenant ) to leave.
> 
> Fortunately I didn't spend any time setting it up.
> 
> I'm not entirely sure if I would enjoy using one, or if the computer end of things would frustrate me. I worked at a boatyard where the old brit shipwright/owner would talk wistfully about the saw pits where he apprenticed. I'm not quite that old school, but he did poison me a little. lol


I bought it used from a fellow in Thunder Bay. 
He had a mutual friend of both of us that build it for him, from plans online. Quality framework, machined on CNC, out of high grade plywood. Then aluminium, rails, stainless bearing runners, quality stepper motors, screw rods, etc. I had asked the fellow that built this CNC, it, about building my own kit. He mentioned, that the fellow in Thunder Bay had upgraded to a large 4’x8’ commercial CNC, and he may be looking to sell it.
Long story, short, I purchased it with computer, design software, and control software.

The design software is the learning curve, but once you figure it out, almost limitless, what you can build.
I’m having lots of fun.

Scott


----------



## seapotato

Does look fun. I'll have to do some investigating on kits, I have a computer in my shop already, it could probably handle doing more than just playing music haha.

For starters I need to get off my wallet and buy a mill.

I'm going to try to get one that's newer than my lathe...by maybe a century or so.








Canadian made Bertram. Newer than 1901, but not by much, and that's all the info I have.

And yes, I've used that monster to build guitar parts haha.


----------



## oldjoat

lathe ... the only machine capable of replicating itself accurately.


----------



## nnieman

seapotato said:


> Does look fun. I'll have to do some investigating on kits, I have a computer in my shop already, it could probably handle doing more than just playing music haha.
> 
> For starters I need to get off my wallet and buy a mill.
> 
> I'm going to try to get one that's newer than my lathe...by maybe a century or so.
> View attachment 416455
> 
> Canadian made Bertram. Newer than 1901, but not by much, and that's all the info I have.
> 
> And yes, I've used that monster to build guitar parts haha.


That is awesome!
I have an older (60s) general and an 80s standard modern…. But they aren’t nearly as cool as yours!!

Nathan


----------



## seapotato

nnieman said:


> That is awesome!
> I have an older (60s) general and an 80s standard modern…. But they aren’t nearly as cool as yours!!
> 
> Nathan


Haha it's cool for sure. Still blows my mind a little when it think it's old enough to have made parts for the Titanic.

I rescued it from under a tarp on one of the islands from some weird old guy who wouldn't give me his address. Wanted me to follow him.

I asked if he wanted me to wear a blindfold too...There was a loong awkward silence, and I was probably pretty close to not getting the lathe 🤣🤣

Probably not as accurate as yours, but it's close enough for someone like me who eyeballs everything anyways.


----------



## Mark Brown

seapotato said:


> Haha it's cool for sure. Still blows my mind a little when it think it's old enough to have made parts for the Titanic.
> 
> I rescued it from under a tarp on one of the islands from some weird old guy who wouldn't give me his address. Wanted me to follow him.
> 
> I asked if he wanted me to wear a blindfold too...There was a loong awkward silence, and I was probably pretty close to not getting the lathe 🤣🤣
> 
> Probably not as accurate as yours, but it's close enough for someone like me who eyeballs everything anyways.


Ahhh the intrigue of the islands of the island. First day on the island i picked up a fellow who was going to Cortez so I figured what the heck, guess ill go there. I was living in my car at the time having driven from Nova Scotia to Vancouver Island. Well he offered me a shower which I thought was pretty choice.... then he pointed me to his wood shed? Well, there it was a plumbed shower with a pallet as a floor and surrounded by mud. Best 5 minutes of my life lol and a good introduction to the new place I had moved.


----------



## Moodivarius

Installed a Floyd Rose nut on my youngest son’s neck build.


----------



## SWLABR

It was a rigmarole, but it’s finally here and assembled.
Bought this Craftex 212 at a Busy Bee Tools (not all that) near me. Saw it online and did some digging. It wasn’t cheap, but not nearly in the class (ahem, price range) of the “big saws”. But, huge, cast iron top, 2hp belt driven motor. Everything I need. I shouldn’t outgrow this one. But I’ve thought that twice before.

I went on a reconnaissance to see the one set up in the store. It checked all the boxes.
I arranged for one of my Bros to come up, make a pit stop, and carry one to my place. I drove and paid and the rather disengaged young man used a forklift to get it on the pickup. I asked “that it” to which he said “uh-huh”. We drove away. An hour away.
Didn’t put it together that day (see the D&V post in the Random thread). Started assembling Sunday and then realized I was missing a pretty important piece. Called them Monday and (I think) I got the sloth-like shipper/receiver. I called back later and got someone who gave a crap. Went back yesterday to pick it up, and spend my “we’re sorry, here’s a generous in store credit”. Did final assembly today and….drum roll…. Nothing. It was plugged in… looked for a mini-breaker. Nothing. Got my tester and realized the power blip was the switch. Took it apart and got the buttons working. Super stiff! Put it back together, and viola. A beautiful whirl.
Made sure everything was square and started cutting! What a great saw! So precise, so powerful, so good!
The missing parts were not the saws fault, the stiff button was an easy fix. No regrets.


----------



## MarkM

I suck at computers, that milling machine ,however I think I could make work. I do have a machinist son that produced parts with a CNC?


----------



## Mark Brown

MarkM said:


> I suck at computers, that milling machine ,however I think I could make work. I do have a machinist son that produced parts with a CNC?


CNC programming is not really as complex as one might believe and as soon as you realize what it is you can get out of it the effort to learn is worth it.


----------



## Moodivarius

We where playing on Halo Guitar website, trying to design my youngest son’s next build. They didn’t have the correct trem or pickups, so I had to clone some into the photo. 

Kinda grainy, but should give you an idea. 









Here are his specs, & the wood we have. 

Thin-line Tele
Gold hardware
Cherrywood body, flamed walnut cap
Flamed maple binding & F-hole binding
Jazzmaster trem
Tune-O-matic roller bridge
Jazzmaster bridge pickup
Filtertron neck pickup
Roasted flamed maple neck
1/4” brass pipe marker dots

Should be an interesting beast.


----------



## Moodivarius

Here is the start of my youngest son’s Thinline Tele.

Routed the cherrywood body on the CNC this evening.






















































Got the flamed walnut top thinned down to proper thickness, and glued up.






















I seem to be helping everyone else do their build, and mine gets put aside. 

Oh well.


----------



## 2N1305

My first guitar build since about ten years... Working on the neck now.


----------



## Moodivarius

2N1305 said:


> My first guitar build since about ten years... Working on the neck now.


Nice figuring in the wood. Almost looks like quilted maple.

Scott


----------



## Zeegler

A bamboo topped double cut Telecaster-thing.


----------



## SWLABR

My buddies first guitar. It’s an MIJ “Diastone” (guessing a Gibson Hummingbird knockoff).
His parents bought it used in the early 90’s. Not sure where they got it. It’s seen some abuse over the years. Now his kids play it (probably) more than he does. The tuners have always been really hard to turn. Fine tuning is next to impossible. Probably add some Grover’s. Jade would match the guitar, but not sure how much he wants to spend. I think he’s looking for TLC more than upgrades. Although I will push hard to change the tuners. To ANYTHING better.
















_*EDIT*_- There is absolutely no information on these. The only thing I found were people on various forums saying, "_I have a Diastone and can't find any info. Anybody know anything about them?_".


----------



## SWLABR

Yikes!!!


----------



## Mark Brown

Something isn't right here but I just cannot put my finger on it....

That isn't good buddy.


----------



## laristotle

Get the crew on it.


----------



## SWLABR

Mark Brown said:


> Something isn't right here but I just cannot put my finger on it....
> 
> That isn't good buddy.


The rest of it is solid. Can’t get even a partial piece to slip under. Have to research fixes for that.
In the meantime… I de-gunked the fretboard and oiled it up purdy! And in the parts drawer I found some (long thought lost) “jade” Grover knock-offs. Had these on a parts LP. They were pretty good.


----------



## SWLABR

Didn’t have a bridge clamp, but it looked easy enough to fab one up.








Used a spacer-








And tightened the screw-









There was a bit of squeeze out, so I know I got the glue in there.

Give this 24hrs and we’ll see what’s what.


----------



## Moodivarius

We got the flamed walnut top routed out for my youngest son’s Thinline Tele build.

I first routed a flamed maple F-hole, 0.08 larger than the finished F-hole. This will end up as the binding of the F-hole.











Then routed out the pickups, trem, and F-hole in the top.










Routed the top profile, 0.08 smaller that the body, for the flamed maple binding.











Superglued the flamed maple F-hole blank that was routed earlier.






















Now route out the centre of the F-hole to the proper size, to create a flamed maple binding.











A bit of naphtha to enhance the grain.











I’m learning how use the CNC to do some nice things now. 


Came out pretty sweet.


----------



## Moodivarius

Wiped some naphtha to enhance the grain. 












Set it on the cherrywood body, and all routes lined up perfect. 











Gold hardware is on order, but we put what we had on hand, to see how it looks. 

































It’ll look nice wit the flamed maple binding on the body. 

I’ll post a build thread, once we start on the neck.


----------



## Mark Brown

Looking good man. Never cease to amaze me.


----------



## SWLABR

Strings on and holding tight. We’ll see what some continuous tension does. Tuners are smooth.


----------



## greco

SWLABR said:


> Strings on and holding tight. We’ll see what some continuous tension does. Tuners are smooth.


Well done...CONGRATS!

BTW...The bridge clamp you made was very creative and impressive. Necessity is....


----------



## player99

Oh I thought Vadsy was back when I saw this thread.


----------



## FatStrat2

Though I've assembled 5 guitars recently, I'm not a builder. Except for the body, they're all used parts for this build. I have to do some routing and stuff for the bridge & neck pickups. Haven't had much time lately, but I have managed to sand the headstock, it was in rough shape - looks new now. Eventually, the guitar will have:

US Fender Strat Silverburst 1 piece ash body (NOS) just under 3.5lbs, no strap lock screw holes
US Charvel reverse headstock neck w/ rosewood fretboard (10" - 16" compound radius)
Gotoh left handed tuners (non-locking, I find the locking tuners a little heavy)
Unknown brand MIJ hardtail bridge
US made HS pickguard
SD JB bridge position, coil-split
SD Lipstick tube neck position, no middle pickup
US Fender switch & wiring, single Korean push-push volume pot
Total cost: just under CDN$470


----------



## seapotato

Moodivarius said:


> Wiped some naphtha to enhance the grain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set it on the cherrywood body, and all routes lined up perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold hardware is on order, but we put what we had on hand, to see how it looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’ll look nice wit the flamed maple binding on the body.
> 
> I’ll post a build thread, once we start on the neck.


Dammit. I'd almost convinced myself I didn't really want a CNC. 😂

That looks great


----------



## Mark Brown

seapotato said:


> Dammit. I'd almost convinced myself I didn't really want a CNC. 😂
> 
> That looks great


This asshole is going to bankrupt us all, I think he has stock in the CNC production chain somewhere 

Never open this thread again if you think you don't want a CNC. It is not a safe space LOL

As soon as I get the shed built this summer I am getting mine and @Moodivarius is not helping me patiently wait


----------



## SWLABR

My shed build starts tomorrow. I don’t think I planned enough room for a CNC! 
Damn!


----------



## Mark Brown

SWLABR said:


> My shed build starts tomorrow. I don’t think I planned enough room for a CNC!
> Damn!


It starts tomorrow. You go redraw everything and come back when you have enough room.


----------



## SWLABR

Mark Brown said:


> It starts tomorrow. You go redraw everything and come back when you have enough room.


I’ve already redrawn it twice!

And what nonsense to get the permit! Draftsman drew it up, we liked it, he submitted to Engineer, Engineer approved, but the Region declined it. Redid it. Failed! 
Redid, finally OK’ed.
No offence to the (former) Home Inspector now reviewing building permits, but doesn’t an Architect, Draftsman, & and Engineer have a better idea of what’s code?

Can someone say “powertrip”?


----------



## Mark Brown

SWLABR said:


> I’ve already redrawn it twice!
> 
> And what nonsense to get the permit! Draftsman drew it up, we liked it, he submitted to Engineer, Engineer approved, but the Region declined it. Redid it. Failed!
> Redid, finally OK’ed.
> No offence to the (former) Home Inspector now reviewing building permits, but doesn’t an Architect, Draftsman, & and Engineer have a better idea of what’s code?
> 
> Can someone say “powertrip”?


I could write a book man. I mean, I won't because no one would read it but I could.

Sorry for your trouble. At least you are on the path now though.


----------



## MarkM

SWLABR said:


> Didn’t have a bridge clamp, but it looked easy enough to fab one up.
> View attachment 417643
> 
> Used a spacer-
> View attachment 417644
> 
> And tightened the screw-
> View attachment 417645
> 
> 
> There was a bit of squeeze out, so I know I got the glue in there.
> 
> Give this 24hrs and we’ll see what’s what.


I love homemade jigs! What glue did you use?


----------



## SWLABR

MarkM said:


> I love homemade jigs! What glue did you use?


Well... the research I did, most luthiers mentioned "fish glue". I did not have any. Nor ever heard of it. Pretty common as it turns out. 

Something I found interesting, more than one video or chat thread said "any wood (carpenters glue) glue will work, but stay away from Titebond". 

So I did. I used:


----------



## MarkM

Why not Titebond, I have used that for years?


----------



## SWLABR

MarkM said:


> Why not Titebond, I have used that for years?


Ya' know what?? They never said why. Ha, ha...


----------



## Jim DaddyO

SWLABR said:


> Well... the research I did, most luthiers mentioned "fish glue". I did not have any. Nor ever heard of it. Pretty common as it turns out.
> 
> Something I found interesting, more than one video or chat thread said "any wood (carpenters glue) glue will work, but stay away from Titebond".
> 
> So I did. I used:
> 
> View attachment 417897


Not much difference between Tightbond and LePages. Both are PVA glues.
Fish glues, and Hide glues are used in areas of the guitar that may need to be taken apart at some point. Neck joints for resetting, finger/fretboards to replace truss rods, etc. PVA glues, particularly the water resistant/outdoor types, can be extremely difficult to take apart. That is great for a solid body made up of pieces or a bookmatched top and such things that you are sure never need to come apart, other areas, like a top to sides on a hollow body, need to be reversable.


----------



## SWLABR

Jim DaddyO said:


> Not much difference between Tightbond and LePages. Both are PVA glues.
> Fish glues, and Hide glues are used in areas of the guitar that may need to be taken apart at some point. Neck joints for resetting, finger/fretboards to replace truss rods, etc. PVA glues, particularly the water resistant/outdoor types, can be extremely difficult to take apart. That is great for a solid body made up of pieces or a bookmatched top and such things that you are sure never need to come apart, other areas, like a top to sides on a hollow body, need to be reversable.


I figured there wasn't much difference... I just didn't have Fish or Hide on hand. I am not a luthier, and if this fails, my buddy will have to purchase a new guitar! HA... 

Which he thought he was going to have to do anyway. 

But thanks for the explanation. Makes sense.


----------



## greco

@SWLABR I assume you have been to the Lee Valley store in north Waterloo (or have ordered from Lee Valley)?
I'm just trying to help you spend some (possibly A LOT of) money on your new workshop.


----------



## SWLABR

greco said:


> @SWLABR I assume you have been to the Lee Valley store in north Waterloo (or have ordered from Lee Valley)?
> I'm just trying to help you spend some (possibly A LOT of) money on your new workshop.


Yes, I am on a first name basis with the fine folks at Lee Valley Waterloo, _and_ London. And the Busy Bee in London as well. 

And for the record, I do not need anyone's assistance spending money. 

I was going to pop out to LV to get a clamp and the fish glue on Saturday, but I was able to create the clamp myself. So I went with it. And kept drinking...


----------



## greco

SWLABR said:


> ...I was able to create the clamp myself. So I went with it. And kept drinking...


So much skill ...and wisdom!


----------



## MarkM

greco said:


> @SWLABR I assume you have been to the Lee Valley store in north Waterloo (or have ordered from Lee Valley)?
> I'm just trying to help you spend some (possibly A LOT of) money on your new workshop.


Herself has made it clear I am not to go to Lee Valley unsupervised ever again?


----------



## SWLABR

MarkM said:


> Herself has made it clear I am not to go to Lee Valley unsupervised ever again?


Mine's adopted the "I don't want to know" stance. 

For now at least.


----------



## seapotato

Hmmm.

Time for something Gretschy... decisions, decisions.


----------



## knight_yyz

Here is something no one has asked me to do before. Fender Japan Tele Thinline. Bridge pickup too bright because 2 500k pots. New harness with 470k resistor fools the single into thinking it is on ~300k pot when switch is at bridge or middle, humbucker always sees 500k. Believe it or not that is a 0.4 watt resistor @ 1%


----------



## seapotato

I did this yesterday.










After which , I was tired and cranky, and decided if I'm making a gretsch type thing, I didn't want it to be a tele shape.

It should be large, cumbersome and a pain in the ass to build.

So, being somewhat contrary, and with a hangover that made me hate the thought of a router, I started on a more semi hollow thing. 

And now I'm being ridiculous, and just refusing to use a router on it at all.












It's pretty much at the "Drink a beer. Stare at it. Figure out wtf to do next" stage now.

Kinda my favourite stage really.


----------



## laristotle

seapotato said:


> if I'm making a gretsch type thing, I didn't want it to be a tele shape ..
> .. just refusing to use a router on it at all


Do a Bo Diddley?


----------



## dsmart

I just finished putting together an Esquire. The body was unfinished ash with a tummy cut and forearm contour from Tonebomb out of Calgary. After prepping the body and sanding it, I applied a tru-oil finish. The neck is genuine MIA Fender. The pickup is a CS Broadcaster with proper esquire wiring. AVRI bridge. It turned out pretty well and is a nice mix of vintage and modern.


----------



## SWLABR

On my workbench, is a new workbench! Actually, it’s an outfeed table for my table saw.
One thing that really drives me nuts (yes, it’s my neurosis, I shouldn’t care) is when people use drywall screws for construction projects! But, I am laminating two pieces of particle board together, so I’m using “particle board screws”. The one on the right is the particle, left is the drywall.








But once in, well…. It looks a lot like a drywall screw!








Ya, I know. No one will see it, or give a rats ass if they do.


----------



## SWLABR

Olympic White- pine Charlie Christian.

This is a forum community build. Everything except the body was purchased from a GC member
Bridge, tuners, plate, & possibly the pick guard from @xfitxl
Neck @Always12AM
Lollar- Charlie Christian bridge pup @zztomato
Lollar- Charlie Christian Neck pup @Trevor Giancola
Harness @basscarter

The body is a Kijiji find. 6lb pine. But I will need to route it for a H/B. I have the template to do it. Probably get that done tomorrow.


----------



## greco

SWLABR said:


> Olympic White- pine Charlie Christian.
> 
> This is a forum community build. Everything except the body was purchased from a GC member
> Bridge, tuners, plate, & possibly the pick guard from @xfitxl
> Neck @Always12AM
> Bridge pup @zztomato
> Neck pup @Trevor Giancola
> Harness @basscarter
> 
> The body is a Kijiji find. 6lb pine. But I will need to route it for a H/B. I have the template to do it. Probably get that done tomorrow.
> View attachment 420514
> View attachment 420515
> View attachment 420516


WOW! What a cool build! CONGRATS!

Which company built the CC pickup? Was it "Creamery" by chance. 
I am looking forward to hearing your thoughts on the CC pickup as I have never tried one (by any manufacturer)
and I'm very curious.


----------



## SWLABR

greco said:


> WOW! What a cool build! CONGRATS!
> 
> Which company built the CC pickup? Was it "Creamery" by chance.
> I am looking forward to hearing your thoughts on the CC pickup as I have never tried one (by any manufacturer)
> and I'm very curious.


Both are Lollars. 

I will edit for clarity.


----------



## greco

The Lollar site quotes the Average D.C. for the neck CC to be 2.9K. That spec always blows others away when we are talking about CC pickups. Some winders are using 38 AWG for their CC pickups.

BTW ..If you reach for that guitar and it isn't there, it will be at my place.


----------



## nnieman

greco said:


> WOW! What a cool build! CONGRATS!
> 
> Which company built the CC pickup? Was it "Creamery" by chance.
> I am looking forward to hearing your thoughts on the CC pickup as I have never tried one (by any manufacturer)
> and I'm very curious.


Tim McNelly makes a Charlie Christian that fits a p90 mount.
It’s warm but very clear and open…. A really great pickup.


I have heard sound clips of the lollar and it sound fantastic too.
Tim lerch has done some videos of the lollar.





Nathan


----------



## nnieman

SWLABR said:


> Olympic White- pine Charlie Christian.
> 
> This is a forum community build. Everything except the body was purchased from a GC member
> Bridge, tuners, plate, & possibly the pick guard from @xfitxl
> Neck @Always12AM
> Lollar- Charlie Christian bridge pup @zztomato
> Lollar- Charlie Christian Neck pup @Trevor Giancola
> Harness @basscarter
> 
> The body is a Kijiji find. 6lb pine. But I will need to route it for a H/B. I have the template to do it. Probably get that done tomorrow.
> View attachment 420514
> View attachment 420515
> View attachment 420516


That looks great!!
6 lbs for a pine body? Is that a typo?

Usually my pine bodies hover around 4 lbs.

Nathan


----------



## greco

@nnieman Thanks for letting me know about this!

Making a flat dog ear pickup "ring"/holder for the McNelly CC pickup MIGHT work for my Casino Coupe
Something like this one I made for the strat sized humbucker...



















BTW I enjoy watching Tim Lerch's videos and he occasionally posts in the Jazz Guitar Forum 


@SWLABR Sorry for the derail.


----------



## SWLABR

nnieman said:


> That looks great!!
> 6 lbs for a pine body? Is that a typo?
> 
> Usually my pine bodies hover around 4 lbs.
> 
> Nathan


Ya, I know. 6lbs seems high, but it’s definitely pine, but it ain’t a featherweight.


----------



## SWLABR

greco said:


> @nnieman Thanks for letting me know about this!
> 
> Making a flat dog ear pickup "ring"/holder for the McNelly CC pickup MIGHT work for my Casino Coupe
> Something like this one I made for the strat sized humbucker...
> View attachment 420528
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 420529
> 
> 
> BTW I enjoy watching Tim Lerch's videos and he occasionally posts in the Jazz Guitar Forum
> 
> 
> @SWLABR Sorry for the derail.


I was actually looking for the traditional Charlie, (I love that look) but they are a little scarce. Or, at least when I was collecting all the parts. It was easier to find the H/B size and a lot easier to find an H/B pick guard. There are only a few retailers selling the Tele Charlie mount guard. All US, all delayed, and all… let’s say… “not cheap”.


----------



## Trevor Giancola

looks cool!!


----------



## SWLABR

I routed for the H/B today. And I discovered, or rather remembered I did not go with the pine body. I bought this so long ago I forgot I found a MIM Fender body on Kijiji. I backed out of the deal for the pine one. Which, I don’t regret. The guy gave me the willies. Flip flopping and changing price.
So, a MIM Fender Olympic White (guessing) ash body. (I’m so dumb!)


----------



## Mark Brown

Is that a shitty 2 hp ryobi plung router i see.... because it looks an awful lot like mine


----------



## SWLABR

Mark Brown said:


> Is that a shitty 2 hp ryobi plung router i see.... because it looks an awful lot like mine


Ryobi?? P-shaw!!


----------



## Mark Brown

SWLABR said:


> Ryobi?? P-shaw!!


it just looks the same!
Don't judge me!

.....love you?


----------



## SWLABR

Mark Brown said:


> it just looks the same!
> Don't judge me!
> 
> .....love you?


Ha, ha… it’s not a Ryobi but I’m not a tool snob. I own some of their bench tools. I just wish they didn’t switch their colour scheme.

The router is actually a Mastercraft. It’s from their “Maximum” line when they first came out. My wife (then girlfriend) bought it for me. I gotta admit, it’s an awesome tool. It has motor that can sit in the plunge base or the fixed base. Hard shell case… are we still talking routers?!?! 
Anyway, I use it all the time. I have no need to upgrade to anything fancy. And when I saw “fancy” I mean overpriced.


----------



## Mark Brown

I got some Festool tools and I got some Ryobi tools and I got everything in between. Performance for the application is all im looking for.


----------



## vokey design

SWLABR said:


> I saw “fancy” I mean overpriced.


Speaking of fancy, have you seen one of these: 



I have no idea if this is overpriced or not, depends on its capabilities and I don't know all of them, sure would be fun to try it out.


----------



## SWLABR

vokey design said:


> Speaking of fancy, have you seen one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea if this is overpriced or not, depends on its capabilities and I don't know all of them, sure would be fun to try it out.


I have seen those. I watch a lot of woodworking YouTube videos. They are becoming the new toy all the big guys have. I haven’t looked into cost, but I’d imagine they carry a hefty price tag.


----------



## seapotato

Speaking of routers, still not using one...lol 










Partly hollow, mostly weird, and 100% made of scraps otherwise headed for the kindling box.

I'm really only out some workshop time zenning the f out away from work, which isn't exactly a hardship.



Front bits are going to be removable.
Planning to hide the pots under the "Pickguard" and make some thumb wheels for them.

Just deciding on what to use for a back. I'm also kinda going for Canadian woods only for no real reason. So I'm not sure what that means for the neck. Maple maybe...

Think there's a box of parts at the post office for me. Might be able to start on that neck soon.


----------



## MarkM

SWLABR said:


> Ha, ha… it’s not a Ryobi but I’m not a tool snob. I own some of their bench tools. I just wish they didn’t switch their colour scheme.
> 
> The router is actually a Mastercraft. It’s from their “Maximum” line when they first came out. My wife (then girlfriend) bought it for me. I gotta admit, it’s an awesome tool. It has motor that can sit in the plunge base or the fixed base. Hard shell case… are we still talking routers?!?!
> Anyway, I use it all the time. I have no need to upgrade to anything fancy. And when I saw “fancy” I mean overpriced.


I have the same router, ain't nothing wrong with that!


----------



## SWLABR

SWLABR said:


> I routed for the H/B today. And I discovered, or rather remembered I did not go with the pine body. I bought this so long ago I forgot I found a MIM Fender body on Kijiji. I backed out of the deal for the pine one. Which, I don’t regret. The guy gave me the willies. Flip flopping and changing price.
> So, a MIM Fender Olympic White (guessing) ash body. (I’m so dumb!)
> View attachment 420633
> View attachment 420634
> View attachment 420635
> View attachment 420636


I was going to put on standard Tele knobs.

But….

What about a black amp style. Like a 72 Deluxe? I don’t have any, but.










EDIT!!- “Witch Hat” knobs.


----------



## nnieman

SWLABR said:


> I was going to put on standard Tele knobs.
> 
> But….
> 
> What about a black amp style. Like a 72 Deluxe? I don’t have any, but.
> 
> View attachment 421452
> 
> 
> EDIT!!- “Witch Hat” knobs.


I love fender amp knobs on a tele.
I think I am the minority - but muddy waters had amp knobs on his tele.

Nathan


----------



## SWLABR

Went with standard knobs for now. I’ll think about the Witch Hat ones.

It looks yellow, but it is Olympic White.








And it sounds AWESOME!


----------



## vokey design

SWLABR said:


> I was going to put on standard Tele knobs.
> 
> But….
> 
> What about a black amp style. Like a 72 Deluxe? I don’t have any, but.
> 
> View attachment 421452
> 
> 
> EDIT!!- “Witch Hat” knobs.


I just picked up some up for my tele. They come in bags of 4 (2 vol and 2 tone). Happy to sell you the two I will not be using.


----------



## SWLABR

Gonna say I’m “done” with one more opinion poll.
Traditional knobs









Or Witch Hat?









And, because I’ve been asked, yes, I added the string tree.


----------



## Mark Brown

100% those sexy witch hats.


----------



## SWLABR

Mark Brown said:


> 100% those sexy witch hats.


Ya, they really match the black/chrome/cream thing going on.


----------



## knight_yyz

For a forum member. Started a full braided wiring harness.


----------



## Mark Brown

Those sleaves are a sexy addition man. That is some very nice work.


----------



## SWLABR

Mark Brown said:


> Those sleaves are a sexy addition man. That is some very nice work.


I’ve got a couple of his harnesses. He does stellar work.


----------



## Moodivarius

New addition to the CNC soon.










2.2Kw/3HP 220V spindle, a 2.2Kw 220V VFD, and a set of colletes for different sized bits. All from our overseas friends. 🤣


----------



## Moodivarius

Helped my youngest finish his neck for the 80’s Shredder guitar. Floyd Rose bridge, locking nut. 

Flamed maple/walnut/maple/walnut/flamed maple, ebony fingerboard. 
The flamed looks roasted, but he ordered flamed maple, so I guess just a darker piece of wood. 
Looks nice with some oil on it. 













































We had it on the guitar. Took off to fret dress & oil. 
Pics of complete in a while.


----------



## dodgechargerfan

A small ‘project’ just finished up, almost.

I saw a guitar on a liquidation auction and bid until it got too high for my interest.
I believe that the winner refused it because there‘s a neck injury, and it came up for auction again A couple of weeks later.

It looked like an easy fix. So I bid and got this for just over 50 bucks after buyer’s premium and taxes.










Yeah, it’s a Donner.









Here’s the break under string tension. It was tuned up in the box when I got it…









and with the strings loose it settled back together well enough.









After glue up and a night in clamps and a caul, a light sanding with 320 grit and the repair has disappeared to the touch.









I’m trying to figure out what kind of finish is on there so that I can tidy up the look. It’s kind of like stain, but it has enough of a ‘skin’ on it to repel the glue squeeze out, which flaked right off.

For now, it set up very well with minimal work and plays pretty good. 
I still have to check it with a straight edge and see if the truss rod needs a tweak or two, but it’s close enough that I’m not in any rush.


----------



## knight_yyz

Full 50s style braided wire harness for a forum member's Epiphone Les Paul. As always, Bourns audio taper 500k, Russian PIO's at
.033uF and .010uF neck/bridge.


----------



## Moodivarius

Finished up the youngest son’s 80’s Shredder guitar. Tuned & intonated as well.












































JB & 59 for pickups. 

I’m sure he will put a back cover on the control cavity.


----------



## Mark Brown

That looks slick man!

I already knew my friends sucked.... now you got me thinking about my dad too


----------



## Moodivarius

Fabricated the mounting plate for the CNC spindle router this evening.

I had some 4”x4”x1/4” aluminium angle iron in the surplus tower pile.











Cut off 4 1/4”, then one of the angles, sanded flush.
Needed flat for the mounting plate.











Drilled bolt holes to match original router mount on Z-axis. 










Drilled & tapped spindle mounting holes. 










Mounted nice & square on the Z-axis. 






















Seems much more sturdy than original wood router mount. 










Now for the wiring.


----------



## AJ6stringsting

I'm having a hard time figuring out how to wire up my Randy Rhoads / Jackson with concentric pots with the top knob being for the volume, the bottom as a tone controller and try to figure out where to ground these pots 🤔


----------



## greco

AJ6stringsting said:


> I'm having a hard time figuring out how to wire up my Randy Rhoads / Jackson with concentric pots with the top knob being for the volume, the bottom as a tone controller and try to figure out where to ground these pots 🤔
> 
> 
> View attachment 425193


You might want to consider starting a separate thread about your wiring frustrations as it is somewhat buried in this thread.
Please include some close-up pics of the control cavity.


----------



## knight_yyz

Pots are grounded to themselves. 2 pots? Use 1 wire to connect them. Or if the cavity is shielded don't worry about it. The shield paint connects the pots.


----------



## knight_yyz

A new full braided harness for a Heritage 535. Left a bit of room for different jack position since my template is for Gibson 335. As always, Bourns audio taper 500k pots, Russian paper in oil with .033uF neck.and .015uF bridge.


----------



## Mark Brown

knight_yyz said:


> A new full braided harness for a Heritage 535. Left a bit of room for different jack position since my template is for Gibson 335. As always, Bourns audio taper 500k pots, Russian paper in oil with .033uF neck.and .015uF bridge.
> 
> View attachment 425454
> View attachment 425455
> View attachment 425456
> View attachment 425457
> View attachment 425458


I don't need one, I do all my own work AND I have nothing to put it in but man alive, I want to buy a harness from you just because they are so damn well done!!

Hats off sir.


----------



## SWLABR

Mark Brown said:


> I don't need one, I do all my own work AND I have nothing to put it in but man alive, I want to buy a harness from you just because they are so damn well done!!
> 
> Hats off sir.


I can attest to how well done they are. I have 2.


----------



## Mooh

I can never remember to do in progress photos but here's a before and almost after of the Godin Freeway de-fret. Almost after as I still need to touch up the nut slot depths, adjust the truss rod, and decide whether to shim the neck. Every other de-fret has required a very slight neck pocket shim or the higher two strings will fret out (as it were) on the fingerboard. D'Addario Chromes strings. I'll let the neck settle in for a week or so before finishing the job.

The idea was to have two similar basses, one fretted and one fretless. I love the PJ configuration. Having found these on Facebook Marketplace, identical except that they're a year apart in age, I waited until I had a clear day to do the job. I had some veneer kicking around the shop that looked like maple dyed orange, or vaguely the shade of the maple neck, so that's what filled the slots. The frets came out more or less cleanly, though one shouldn't expect perfection when they don't use the best wood for fretted boards...I mean, it's good, but one would use straighter, less grainy, harder wood if frets weren't in the plan. Couldn't find my cabinet scrapers so I used a new Olfa knife blade to resurface the board to remove glue, proud veneer, and generally smooth it. Sanding sponges did the rest.


----------



## MarkM

SWLABR said:


> I can attest to how well done they are. I have 2.


I only have one, I put a $150 harness into a $200 guitar with $200 pickups and it makes me very happy!


----------



## AJ6stringsting

This Jackson PS-4 has a Dimarzio Evolution, Dimarzio Fast Track 2, Dimarzio Evolution on the bridge with Jackson Floyd Rose copy trem.
It's getting a new volume pot with a 0.01mf treble bleed cap .
Pretty much a one trick pony, Thrash / Metal guitar .


----------



## Moodivarius

Got the new 220v, 2.2kw air cooled CNC spindle wired up to the new VFD.
It’ll run from 8,000rpm - 24,000rpm.
The air from the cooling fan, on top, is forced down a couple ports, exiting out the bottom. Blows on the bit and seems to clear the cut material away from the bit. 😁

About half the noise of the original router.

Here are a couple of short videos of it cutting my youngest son’s roasted flamed maple Tele neck.







Routing the final profile.






Very nice addition to the CNC.


----------



## Mark Brown

Rewire and new saddle on the old Northern. I wasn't going to replace the Pick Guard but then I remembered when I got is 22 years ago, it was white, so there ya go.

Are we going with the chrome jack plate










Or the black










I'm leaning on black me thinks


----------



## Mark Brown

Well, its not @knight_yyz good.... but its the best I have ever done.


----------



## Mark Brown

I think I like it.

Now we wait to see of the Fender Noiseless or the Vineham Dippers show up first 










Had to route out quite a bit of the control cavity to get the switch in. Apparently switches were much shallower in the 70's. I've only got about 9mm left on the back which is getting scary. Enough, but as far as I wanted to go.


----------



## SWLABR

Finally got around to assembling all the pieces for my Sonic Blue Strat.
MIM body (with mint green guard)
Warmoth rosewood Boatneck
Fender bridge
Vineham “Dippers”
And a “Gilmour mod” where it’s master volume, master tone, and the bottom knob blends (either) the neck into the bridge, or vice versa.























Sounds really good. The Dippers are pretty responsive. Light touch or dug in. Does both in a very Straty kind of way.


----------



## AJ6stringsting

This why , this forum is my favorite on the whole internet !!!!


----------



## BlueRocker

Removing the previous owner's DNA from a Les Paul Tribute Goldtop, and removing the locking grovers to put it back to stock with Klusons. I considered going with black plastics but thought better of it. This may be the gungiest Les Paul I've ever purchased.


----------



## SWLABR

This parts guitar was my first LP style. I was young, had a small family, worked a ton and not much of it went towards frivolous stuff like guitars.
The neck and guts were pulled from an old Kent hanging on a wall in a bar I worked at. The body was a trade of some variety. They looked good together, but didn’t fit great. A little loose in the pocket. It was shimmed. Pups were other folks’ throw aways bridge and knobs were the only things bought new.
Over the years I’ve upgraded the tuners (which are now on a buddies Hummingbird clone) and Solo sells a “chrome LP kit” so a while ago I swapped out the pups and plastics. It’s actually a decent guitar tone wise, but unreliable because of the pocket.
So, I found a neck on Amazon. By the time it finally made it here it had been declared “lost”. It had been through the ringer! That was a year ago.
I'm on vacation this week so I thought I’d pull it apart.
Im afraid it’s not good news.








See the gap on the old one? That requires a big shim








But, the heel of the new neck is square, the pocket is round. I’ll need to decide which is easier to shape.


----------



## BlueRocker

SWLABR said:


> See the gap on the old one? That requires a big shim
> 
> But, the heel of the new neck is square, the pocket is round. I’ll need to decide which is easier to shape.


I'm thinking the neck would be easiest to round over to fit the pocket.


----------



## Mark Brown

So as you might have noticed in my various posts of things I do my "work bench" has been a lot of places in my child infested house. Well not any longer. 

Picked up these collapsible shelf brackets that "claim" they hold up to 350 lbs.... so 8 should be safe 










Uh.... dude, thats a board on the wall!

Nuh-uh. It's a work bench!










Now I just need an anti slip padded matt thing (keyboard mat) and voila. No more hauling all my stuff to the kitchen island and burning holes in the countertop my wife won't forgive me for.... tra la la


----------



## BlueRocker

Mark Brown said:


> So as you might have noticed in my various posts of things I do my "work bench" has been a lot of places in my child infested house. Well not any longer.
> 
> Picked up these collapsible shelf brackets that "claim" they hold up to 350 lbs.... so 8 should be safe
> 
> View attachment 429197
> 
> 
> Uh.... dude, thats a board on the wall!
> 
> Nuh-uh. It's a work bench!
> 
> View attachment 429202
> 
> 
> Now I just need an anti slip padded matt thing (keyboard mat) and voila. No more hauling all my stuff to the kitchen island and burning holes in the countertop my wife won't forgive me for.... tra la la


Love these casual shots people post without looking at the background. Helps ferret out the bass players


----------



## Mark Brown

BlueRocker said:


> Love these casual shots people post without looking at the background. Helps ferret out the bass players


It is ok man, I just admitted the other day I own it but I will be damned if I admit to playing it


----------



## Mark Brown

So I couldn't have a new bench and not test drive it....

New wiring and new pups on a new pickguard for the Northern.

Master Tone, Neck/Bridge on volume and mid blend circuit on a 0.0153 cap.

Let's see what this does. I'm gonna get good at this eventually


----------



## Mark Brown

Me again. 
Ever wonder how bad a nut can be? Well this is it right here. That monstrosity is what was on the old LP copy I picked up, that got put on my Northern when I broke the other one because it was glued in there. 










But that's ok. I fixed it.


----------



## MarkM

@Mark Brown Gebus buddy, order one off Amazon and don’t fluck around with that!


----------



## Mark Brown

MarkM said:


> @Mark Brown Gebus buddy, order one off Amazon and don’t fluck around with that!


LOL
Believe me, it wasn't my first option. It was just the only nut I had after I did my refret and the old one didn't sit high enough with the taller frets. Removal of the old one was destruction. The first chance I had it came out, don't worry. Look behind it. You can see the new, yet to be trimmed Tusq nut installed.


----------



## SWLABR

Mark Brown said:


> So I couldn't have a new bench and not test drive it....
> 
> New wiring and new pups on a new pickguard for the Northern.
> 
> Master Tone, Neck/Bridge on volume and mid blend circuit on a 0.0153 cap.
> 
> Let's see what this does. I'm gonna get good at this eventually
> 
> View attachment 429219
> 
> 
> View attachment 429220


That work surface will never be in the down position again. 
Just sayin’


----------



## Mark Brown

SWLABR said:


> That work surface will never be in the down position again.
> Just sayin’


It has to be because the baby rifles stuff off of it!!! This forces me to put stuff away. Not to mention the room is only 4'10" wide and coincides with 2 doorways, up is not an option.

I like your meaning however and I must say, now that I have some pieces to play with and the space to do it, I am having a much better time than carting everything over to the Kitchen Island.


----------



## SWLABR

SWLABR said:


> This parts guitar was my first LP style. I was young, had a small family, worked a ton and not much of it went towards frivolous stuff like guitars.
> The neck and guts were pulled from an old Kent hanging on a wall in a bar I worked at. The body was a trade of some variety. They looked good together, but didn’t fit great. A little loose in the pocket. It was shimmed. Pups were other folks’ throw aways bridge and knobs were the only things bought new.
> Over the years I’ve upgraded the tuners (which are now on a buddies Hummingbird clone) and Solo sells a “chrome LP kit” so a while ago I swapped out the pups and plastics. It’s actually a decent guitar tone wise, but unreliable because of the pocket.
> So, I found a neck on Amazon. By the time it finally made it here it had been declared “lost”. It had been through the ringer! That was a year ago.
> I'm on vacation this week so I thought I’d pull it apart.
> Im afraid it’s not good news.
> View attachment 429061
> 
> See the gap on the old one? That requires a big shim
> View attachment 429062
> 
> But, the heel of the new neck is square, the pocket is round. I’ll need to decide which is easier to shape.
> View attachment 429064





BlueRocker said:


> I'm thinking the neck would be easiest to round over to fit the pocket.


Well, I did it.
I was going to do a mould of the neck pocket and maybe a jig… but in the end I just eyeballed it and went freehand on the table sander.
Looks to be lined up. (Pictures are out of order, but meh…)
I will probably sand the back of the neck. Maybe not. Again, meh…





































*EDIT-* I just noticed I haven't screwed in the tuners!! Ha, ha... oh well. I guess I have to do that too!


----------



## SWLABR

Before I can (finally) turn it into a B Bender, it needs to be a playable guitar first.
All the parts are here, I’m off work, and my wife has actually not doled out a Honey-Do job today. It just might get assembled. Might…


----------



## SWLABR

I want to go with this cheap, and gaudy thing. But it’s wider than the standard one. I’d have to modify the pick guard. So there'd be no turning back.


----------



## Mark Brown

YES!!! 
Yes you do want to go with that god awful hideous cover because it screams AMAZING!!


----------



## SWLABR

Mark Brown said:


> YES!!!
> Yes you do want to go with that god awful hideous cover because it screams AMAZING!!


It really does, doesn't it???


----------



## Mark Brown

SWLABR said:


> It really does, doesn't it???


It does. Don't ask me how because I think I would purposely drive off a cliff if I tried to bring it home with me but since you have it I love it.

It is just the right kind of ridiculous.


----------



## SWLABR

Mark Brown said:


> It does. Don't ask me how because I think I would purposely drive off a cliff if I tried to bring it home with me but since you have it I love it.
> 
> It is just the right kind of ridiculous.


Umm....


----------



## Mark Brown

SWLABR said:


> Umm....


I like it man. That is all. 

There have been a few examples of things I have seen here where I would never choose them for myself however in application I think they look amazing. Your plate is one of them.


----------



## SWLABR

I was looking on Amazon for truss rod covers for the Parts Paul. I was planning on plain 3 ply B/W/B but then I saw this.








It doesn’t say “Gibson”, that would be uncouth, but it is a Les Paul style and technically it’s custom built.
Too cheesy?


----------



## Mark Brown

I say the words are true, go for it!


----------



## nnieman

SWLABR said:


> I was looking on Amazon for truss rod covers for the Parts Paul. I was planning on plain 3 ply B/W/B but then I saw this.
> View attachment 431180
> 
> It doesn’t say “Gibson”, that would be uncouth, but it is a Les Paul style and technically it’s custom built.
> Too cheesy?
> 
> View attachment 431181


That’s perfect!

Nathan


----------



## seapotato

A workbench is on my workbench

Adjustable height with some scrounged legs with 12v linear actuators in them, and a piece of bowling alley I found in the attic.

Should be nice being able to lift it way up high to get details up closer to my weak old eyeballs. 
Has about 20" of travel at the push of a button 😁


----------



## greco

Great looking bench! The adjustable height is an impressive advantage.



seapotato said:


> ...a piece of bowling alley I found in the attic.


How do you just "find" something like that it your attic?


----------



## seapotato

greco said:


> Great looking bench! The adjustable height is an impressive advantage.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you just "find" something like that it your attic?



Well, first you have to go into your attic looking for a piece of bowling alley...😜



Got a couple chunks left. I'm thinking bowling alley guitar.😁🤣


----------



## greco

seapotato said:


> Well, first you have to go into your attic looking for a piece of bowling alley...


You win!


----------



## seapotato

Done. For now at least, wouldn't mind a couple little drawers for bits and pieces. 

Some sides and a little gutter to catch those little things you drop that always disappear forever...











Well see how long this little battery lasts. Not like it's going up and down all the time










Now, time to fuck up another perfectly good guitar.


----------



## Oho

I just installed these ridiculously nice flamed mango Guitarmory pickups on my LEF Custom guitar. They’re one of the most aggressive sounding pickup I own. They make my Seymour Duncan Black Winters sound weak.


----------



## Moodivarius

Cut the wenge fingerboard on the CNC this evening. For my youngest son’s Tele/Jazz. 











Taped on the binding to have a look.


----------



## nnieman

Mixing stain samples for my Gretsch round up inspired tele 
The Gretsch 6120 was bough strictly for research purposes  

Nathan


----------



## Mark Brown

nnieman said:


> Mixing stain samples for my Gretsch round up inspired tele
> The Gretsch 6120 was bough strictly for research purposes
> 
> Nathan
> View attachment 432818
> View attachment 432819
> View attachment 432820
> View attachment 432821


Well, seeing as it was for research, who can fault you 

Looks like a mighty fine match to me.


----------



## Mark Brown

Just finished pulling all the parts to build a Catalina Bread Formula 5

Let's see how this goes.


----------



## SWLABR

Mark Brown said:


> Just finished pulling all the parts to build a Catalina Bread Formula 5
> 
> Let's see how this goes.
> 
> View attachment 433227


Do you have a housing, or are you going for the “scattered” pedal vibe?


----------



## Mark Brown

I have a housing, I have many. Too many some might say 

I was gonna breadboard it first so I can fiddle around with it.


----------



## Mark Brown

So it turns out trying to cut perf board on a CO2 Laser is not the best idea. Not the worst because at least the lines are clean, but I really should have covered it to reduce the singe.










I knew it wasn't going to cut the copper, but having about 0.75mm between the perfs to cut made it all but impossible to align. Also, I am going to have to make a squaring jig for this stuff as it is so small and trying to align the guide on the laser which is not accurate to that level is not going to work. Oh well, it worked fairly well as it is and is completely serviceable.


----------



## Mark Brown

Me again, turns out lacking strip board and having only pad board _SHOULD _be enough to prevent a sane person from attempting this as it is a much greater pain in the behind but we all know I am nothing if not crazy. 

Here is my very first attempt at making a pedal. I am about 25% through. Try and ignore that hideous solder line on the first row, mistakes were made and I quickly realized that was not going to be the right approach. You can see it get better as I go, so I will leave it to you to decide which side I started on. 










There is a special place in hell for whomever decided this was a good idea.


----------



## MarkM

That whomever going to hell lives deep inside your mind!


----------



## Mark Brown

MarkM said:


> That whomever going to hell lives deep inside your mind!


This is ridiculous!! 

Its easy to make a small fortune in pedal building as long as you start with a large fortune!

Coming along though.

I get continuity where I should and breaks where I should so maybe this is working!!


----------



## Mooh

A learning tower step stool for the grand daughter. There’s a removable third step as well. Reclaimed 2x6‘s I found in the shed.


----------



## Moodivarius

Some hardware showed up, so mocked it up to have a look.

































The Gretsch neck pickup had a wider bottom plate than the cover, so had to trim it to fit in the routed cavity. 






















Coming along nice.


----------



## SWLABR

Mark Brown said:


> Me again, turns out lacking strip board and having only pad board _SHOULD _be enough to prevent a sane person from attempting this as it is a much greater pain in the behind but we all know I am nothing if not crazy.
> 
> Here is my very first attempt at making a pedal. I am about 25% through. Try and ignore that hideous solder line on the first row, mistakes were made and I quickly realized that was not going to be the right approach. You can see it get better as I go, so I will leave it to you to decide which side I started on.
> 
> View attachment 433332
> 
> 
> There is a special place in hell for whomever decided this was a good idea.


Well, I guess I’ll see you Hell brother.


----------



## Moodivarius

Had some time this afternoon to make & install the brass marker dots on the wedge fingerboard. Also glued the fingerboard on the neck. 










I cut small dowels from the leftover fingerboard stock on CNC, tapped them into the centre of the brass pipe, glued with CA, & cut off about 1/8” long. Then glued the into the fingerboard, trying to keep the grain going the same direction. 










Most worked good, but 1st fret, slightly skewed. 










All, in all, turned out pretty nice. 










Binding the fingerboard next.


----------



## Mark Brown

Moodivarius said:


> Had some time this afternoon to make & install the brass marker dots on the wedge fingerboard. Also glued the fingerboard on the neck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut small dowels from the leftover fingerboard stock on CNC, tapped them into the centre of the brass pipe, glued with CA, & cut off about 1/8” long. Then glued the into the fingerboard, trying to keep the grain going the same direction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most worked good, but 1st fret, slightly skewed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All, in all, turned out pretty nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Binding the fingerboard next.


Nice Idea on that man. I really like it!
My first question was how in the hell did he get the brass set in that nice but then you answered it immediately. Insert dowels is a fantastic idea.


----------



## Mark Brown

So tonight was back to R&D on the old laser. As we all know I have very little space in this house. Now I need somewhere to store all these amp/pedal parts. Grrrrrrr

So I designed the worlds smallest, multi-compartmental sizable storage. Of course it being the first day, I only got one going, but I did get all the measurements right. It is so much easier designing than copying.










That is a 44 compartment resistor box. I will need more than one I am sure but for now, one is good. I will design one for IC's, Resistors, pots, switches and any other thing that one can imagine. The box is 320mm x 315 mm and are designed to stack into a shelf I have yet to design that will fill the space between the wall and the door where guitars won't fit.










Then I get to inventory everything....... ugh!!


----------



## Mark Brown

All done!
Now I just need up to 10 more. I think right now I have a need for 6 of them with varying sized compartments. Caps is gonna suck. Those things are tiny and a little 40mmx40mm box will hold boat loads. Kill me now. Why do I fight so hard against buying things......










Good thing I posted this, I have to go wipe that glue!

I really should have put legs on the middle pieces, I thought I would save some effort and material and not bother but keeping them straight and plum is almost impossible so we will have to make an upgrade on the second one.

*Edit*
That design was garbage, too much hand work and gluing. We don't want that. I want to be able to assemble them in under 10 min so I came up with divider 2.0. The prototype works and I am cutting out the board right now which is a slow process, there are a lot of holes.










Now the rows have holes to slot into as well and they interlock with the column pieces. No more stupid little pieces to fill in and it should be much, much faster to assemble.

You can see how they all interlock so no more dinking around. Perfection is such a beautiful thing.


----------



## seapotato

Decided to make some sawdust today.

I had an epiphany (epiphone?) about my router less hollow body gretchy thing build. If I had that, how could I justify buying myself a real orange gretch for a significant birthday that approaches in a year or two? I'm already working on the upcoming conversation with swmbo🤣

So, it's backburnered to wall hanger for the moment.

Printed off a tele template for the outline 










Got to this point









Then set the one half down in the wrong spot and had an oh goddammit moment. 

Cuz this looks way cooler. 










Bring on the suck.😭😭


----------



## Mark Brown

Design 3.0 is complete and assembled. I am happy with this round. The second design was fine, however I wanted it completely interlocking and glueless. That being said, I still tag the corners with instant bond just for safety sake. I would hate to see it all come crashing down and parts spill all over the floor.










Now everybody locks into everybody else!!










There will be no improvements on 3.0. I will make some with taller walls for pots/knobs but other than that I think it is an excellent design and should serve me well. They all stack so nice and 4 of them on top of one another measures 140mm or 5.5".


----------



## seapotato

That's really cool.


You guys with your CNC and lasers...I feel like a caveman 🤣




I'll just be over here banging rocks together.


----------



## seapotato

Stripe, or no stripe?


----------



## Mark Brown

seapotato said:


> Stripe, or no stripe?
> 
> View attachment 433705
> 
> View attachment 433704


No stripe. Too asymmetrical. Beautiful just the way it is.


----------



## seapotato

Mark Brown said:


> No stripe. Too asymmetrical. Beautiful just the way it is.


Hmm. Wife doesn't like it either. 😢

I'm gluing up a little double racing stripe for the final verdict, but yeah I think you may be right.

I've never really trusted my taste in these sorts of things, so maybe I'll have to use it for the back...


----------



## seapotato

Well, as the wise man wrote in the scriptures, fuck it.

No stripe.🙂


----------



## Mark Brown

Why take away from the natural wood by placing a synthetic straight line down the middle of it. It really is gorgeous.
Glad you decided to glue it up and get it done. 

Accents can be fantastic, but there is already so much going on in that piece, why add to it.


----------



## seapotato

Mark Brown said:


> Why take away from the natural wood by placing a synthetic straight line down the middle of it. It really is gorgeous.
> Glad you decided to glue it up and get it done.
> 
> Accents can be fantastic, but there is already so much going on in that piece, why add to it.


Yeah, you're right, it's not really needed. I just dig a rally stripe on a guitar.

Body and back? Now that might be another story but I'll jump off that bridge when I come to it...🤪


----------



## Mark Brown

I like them a lot in solid toned wood because then they accent. In what you have I think it would just scream "All eyes on me" where the wood is meant to be the star of the show.


----------



## seapotato

Mark Brown said:


> I like them a lot in solid toned wood because then they accent. In what you have I think it would just scream "All eyes on me" where the wood is meant to be the star of the show.


Haha, as long as they're looking at the guitar and not the old fat guy playing it like an asshole, mission accomplished. 🤣


Next on the agenda is body shape. Good thing I put that effort into the tele pattern, cuz clearly I'm using that now. 🙄 Lol


----------



## Thunderboy1975

A 1981-82 Yamaha FG-340 II. 🙂 Truss rod adjustment and EB Earthwood Lights and conditioned the fretboard. Played a few at Longs to get a feel for action and went at er. Nice player!
And some nice yellowing of the binding.


----------



## knight_yyz

One of our members asked me to make a custom wiring harness for a Brian Monty 1958 Flying V. Normally these are set up neck volume, bridge volume, tone, but the customer asked for the tone pot to be in the middle. Vintage cloth wire, Bourns 500k audio taper pots and a Russian PIO @ .033uF with 90* Switchcraft switch and jack.

I did not have a template for this, so you will notice there is no ground wire. I made a template based on dwgs found on Google, then made all the wires a bit extra long just in case. For a ground wire the pickguard will have a piece of copper tape which will ground all 3 pots together nicely and take up less room. This gives a bit of flexibility in case some of my assumptions are wrong.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Jim DaddyO

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 434020


Control acting a bit buggy lately?


----------



## Paul Running

According to a source...not me, in 1947 technicians working on the Harvard Mk II or Aiken Relay Calculator which was an early computer built by the US Navy, encountered an electrical fault and upon opening the mechanism discovered that a moth had flown into the computer and shorted out one of the relays. Thus the first computer bug was quite literally a bug and the name stuck.


----------



## BlueRocker

seapotato said:


> Stripe, or no stripe?
> 
> View attachment 433705
> 
> View attachment 433704


I like the stripe. I'd like it better with two striped and a big old hunk of brass sandwiched in the middle.


----------



## Mark Brown

BlueRocker said:


> I like the stripe. I'd like it better with two striped and a big old hunk of brass sandwiched in the middle.


I like that second part.


----------



## Moodivarius

Binding on neck this afternoon. 













































Refine profile, & final sanding next.


----------



## Moodivarius

Side marker dots on neck this aft.


----------



## Mark Brown

Moodivarius said:


> Side marker dots on neck this aft.


Come on man, you can't get me all hyped up seeing a post from you and then just show me side dot markers. That is a tease 

They look good and all, but man, you have some brilliant stuff to see!


----------



## seapotato

BlueRocker said:


> I like the stripe. I'd like it better with two striped and a big old hunk of brass sandwiched in the middle.


Haha, I kinda liked it too. Maybe next guitar. I did stripes on the back. Just cuz.

Brass would be cool, I even have a chunk that'd work... heavy tho.

I made the mistake of buying a little digital hanging scale...and now I'm obsessed with weight. Had to go fairly hardcore on the weight relief just to get down close to 4 lbs...and I'm not done yet.

Not sure what kind of wood this is, just a random piece from the wood rack.









Apparently it's going to be more of an sg thing. Squirrelly top sorta forces that.

Obligatory toe pics. 🤣


----------



## Moodivarius

Had a rain day today. Couldn’t do trusses on a garage addition, I’m working on.

Refined the neck profile with the Shinto saw/rasp, & sandpaper.

































220gt











Worked my way up to 800gt.




















Measured, first (0.87), & 12th (0.92), frets, just slightly larger than Modern C.


My son decided on an oil finish.










After 2, very light coats, rubbed in with finger.











Fresh of number 4.










The oil finish, really made the flamed maple binding Pop! 

My son said it looks like an antique piece of furniture. 

Now some pics outside.


----------



## Moodivarius

Took it outside to get pics in some natural light.

























































I also final sanded the body, & bolted the neck on. 






















The cherrywood back has a nice contrast with the oiled neck.


----------



## Mark Brown

....see why i was so let down by bloody side dots?

That looks stunning man, absolutely stunning!


----------



## seapotato

A large percentage of my clamps. 🤣










I bevelled off the body, so the top will be arched a bit. 
Made this clamping process a bit of a cnut.

I may come to regret it...if so, it'll look pretty on the wall of shame.🙄


----------



## Mark Brown

Something tells me, when you say "large percentage" in this particular instance, you only mean about 30% 😁


----------



## Mark Brown

My newest endeavor. I found a really good process for laser/etching circuit boards.


----------



## Boyce Philips

My new critter. Made in Japan. I don't think the neck is original. It sounds kind of cool. Heavy relic for sure. Any ideas on how can get the yellow tint off the green body paint ? I will just clean the rest up as best as I can. I think the trem arm could double as a bottle opener. I am surprised all the parts survived.


----------



## Mark Brown

I'm not positive you will ever remove yellowing as it is typically a process of oxidation in the finish.

Sweet looking guitar though.


----------



## Boyce Philips

Thanks Mark. Good to know. I am going to call it Herman, after Mr. Munster.


----------



## laristotle

He played a different style, but, close enough. lol


----------



## MarkM

Saturday afternoon Matinee in the mid to late 70’s?


----------



## nnieman

I did some mock ups and decided to keep this one.
P90s?
Or filtertrons….
Bigsby?
Or stop tail


----------



## Mark Brown

nnieman said:


> I did some mock ups and decided to keep this one.
> P90s?
> Or filtertrons….
> Bigsby?
> Or stop tail
> View attachment 435776
> View attachment 435777
> 
> View attachment 435776
> View attachment 435777
> View attachment 435778
> View attachment 435779


Even if you never used it thst bigsby on that body would look sharp!


----------



## Mark Brown

Tonight on the work bench is... well, the workbench. 

Trying to make a level scab board to cut copper PCB on. So who would have though when trying to cut things down to micrometres winging it wasn't gonna work.


----------



## greco

Mark Brown said:


> Tonight on the work bench is... well, the workbench.
> 
> Trying to make a level scab board to cut copper PCB on. So who would have though when trying to cut things down to micrometres winging it wasn't gonna work.
> 
> View attachment 435798


Is this the new machine you were contemplating recently? Looks amazing!


----------



## Mark Brown

greco said:


> Is this the new machine you were contemplating recently? Looks amazing!


It is. New that is. Amazing, it is not. While I can attribute most of my failure to user error, there is a small amount of inaccuracy that I will need to compensate for. This would be imperceptible if I were doing simple carvings or the like, but working with PCB I do not have room for error. That being said, I have yet to really do a test as I was in too much of a hurry to get playing and never made a level bed for it so it was painful to see where the traces were being carved to death and where it was hardly skimming the surface. You do have to remember that we are dealing with 0.05mm here. That is a whole lot of not a lot and the margin for error is slim.

The bits I have are what it came with and also not appropriate, I will likely need to get a 0.3mm diamond bit for traces and I am happy with my 0.8mm spiral flute for the holes. Either way, it is a whole lot of fun wasting time on something new!!! Someday if I am really lucky I am going to get back on my soldering iron. Worst case, I did just get an order of strip board


----------



## greco

Mark Brown said:


> It is. New that is. Amazing, it is not. While I can attribute most of my failure to user error, there is a small amount of inaccuracy that I will need to compensate for. This would be imperceptible if I were doing simple carvings or the like, but working with PCB I do not have room for error. That being said, I have yet to really do a test as I was in too much of a hurry to get playing and never made a level bed for it so it was painful to see where the traces were being carved to death and where it was hardly skimming the surface. You do have to remember that we are dealing with 0.05mm here. That is a whole lot of not a lot and the margin for error is slim.
> 
> The bits I have are what it came with and also not appropriate, I will likely need to get a 0.3mm diamond bit for traces and I am happy with my 0.8mm spiral flute for the holes. Either way, it is a whole lot of fun wasting time on something new!!! Someday if I am really lucky I am going to get back on my soldering iron. Worst case, I did just get an order of strip board


CONRATS! Thanks very much for the detailed post. Please keep us updated with your progress related to using this machine (BTW...what is the proper name?) to make PCBs. I don't recall ever seeing a thread in this forum on this approach in the past.

Good Luck!


----------



## Mark Brown

It is just a mini CNC mill with an affixed spindle "router" and a traveling bed. This particular one is a toy at a whopping 249.99 but that being said, I think it will suffice once the operator gets the hang of it. I know it can be done, it is the how of it that I must learn. 

I spent all last night failing


----------



## Mark Brown

I am getting really close with really shitty bits so I think I will dump some money on some really good bits. Bye bye brown ones.











It is just too petit for what I have available to work with.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Mark Brown said:


> Worst case, I did just get an order of strip board


Is that the same as perf board? Or maybe it's called breadboard? Plasticy sheet with a million tiny holes in it for electric projects stuff.


----------



## greco

Mark Brown said:


> ...mini CNC mill with an affixed spindle "router" and a traveling bed.


I'll just go with "mini CNC" for now.

Best of Luck sorting it out!


----------



## Mark Brown

I went too deep, I had to restart is (manually aligned) and my top clamp wasn't quite on enough but it is a functioning circuit. 

The drill process had to be interrupted because it rattled loose (see above about clamps) but the process was correct.

I won't get worse at it, so this is going to work just fine in the long haul!!!


----------



## nnieman

First step is a grey stain to bring out the curly grain 





























Nathan


----------



## nnieman

First and second coats of orange on the round up tele 






















Nathan


----------



## Mark Brown

Man that tele is nice but that offset is to die for! Good luck on it. I dont think you need it, but it never can hurt.


----------



## nnieman

Mark Brown said:


> Man that tele is nice but that offset is to die for! Good luck on it. I dont think you need it, but it never can hurt.


Thanks!

Nathan


----------



## Mark Brown

I DID IT~~!!!










13 minutes and 47 seconds on the CNC and zero Ferric Chloride in the kitchen, I am going to go ahead and all this a win.
... please don't ask about the 20+ hours of prototyping and learning I had to do.


----------



## nnieman

I was intrigued by the grey…. So I decided to see what it would like black.
Home brew transparent stain allows the grain to show through.








Nathan


----------



## greco

Mark Brown said:


> I DID IT~~!!!
> 
> View attachment 436221
> 
> 
> 13 minutes and 47 seconds on the CNC and zero Ferric Chloride in the kitchen, I am going to go ahead and all this a win.
> ... please don't ask about the 20+ hours of prototyping and learning I had to do.


VERY IMPRESSIVE!! 

I await @mhammer 's comments/thoughts.


----------



## Mark Brown

greco said:


> VERY IMPRESSIVE!!
> 
> I await @mhammer 's comments/thoughts.


I await my extreme frustration while I populate is with some 30 odd components starting in 22 minutes when my kids finally wake up and I can turn lights on 

What a giant pain in the rear this has been. I don't know what I expected, I think this is what I expected..... but typically I have much greater success at things. This I had to work at very hard. I am unfamiliar with milling/building anything at the micrometre level as heaven knows I cannot see them on my measuring tape and there I would only ever see half a millimetre and even then it is a guess because how to recreate a measurement with a tool that is larger than your measurement. 

I need to find a bit/speed/feed combination that can facilitate thinner traces as I had to size the original file by 8% of its original size to make this work and there are some components where this will simply not be possible. None of those populate that board, so it will not be a problem however with the Belton reverb I plan to construct, I will need to have the sizing correct, or at least that is my assumption. I do not believe there is a lot of "wiggle room" in IC's.

None the matter, it will only progress. I suspect the next time I need one, it will take one, perhaps two tries and less than 30 minutes. That works for me. I have no real other practical uses for the mill at this time as it is too small to accomplish what I would like. I do however need to make a bracket for an aftermarket alternator on my Civic as the one that was provided at the time of purchase did not meet the requirements I had and it has been poorly installed since I bought it. Having verified that I can mill aluminium that would be a fantastic project. I even have the material.


----------



## mhammer

greco said:


> VERY IMPRESSIVE!!
> 
> I await @mhammer 's comments/thoughts.


My thoughts are that it's nice to have less ferric chloride in the world and down the drain, but if it doesn't fire up the very first time, that's a LOT of possible solder bridges to look for. For me, those "traces between traces" just spell trouble. Normally, I'd etch them away, but the CNC method allows for them to be ground away. Personally, I like to retouch layouts I download, to avoid such difficulties.

What you see on the left is what I downloaded, and what you see on the right is how I digitally "trouble-proofed" it, by removing all those interstitial blobs that invite solder bridges.


----------



## Mark Brown

mhammer said:


> My thoughts are that it's nice to have less ferric chloride in the world and down the drain, but if it doesn't fire up the very first time, that's a LOT of possible solder bridges to look for. For me, those "traces between traces" just spell trouble. Normally, I'd etch them away, but the CNC method allows for them to be ground away. Personally, I like to retouch layouts I download, to avoid such difficulties.
> 
> What you see on the left is what I downloaded, and what you see on the right is how I digitally "trouble-proofed" it, by removing all those interstitial blobs that invite solder bridges.
> View attachment 436245


Ooooooh, now I know why 😡😡😡😡










Me and the dremel getting real busy with one another.


----------



## Mark Brown

oops


----------



## seapotato

It hurt to cut this. Found it in the woodrack when we moved in. No idea what it is, so this guitar probably won't be crossing any borders 🤣









But, if I'm very careful it's 4 fretboards, which will probably do me for several years.


Hurt even more painting it yellow 🤪









(So I can see my pencil lines)

Now a little mitre box for the fret saw. The fan fret thing I just free handed but maybe this'll make life easier.

Plan is for the second piece to slide back and forth so I can fasten the fretboards to it in the centre.


----------



## seapotato

Now a few hours of going cross-eyed.










New bench is awesome for this. Wound it right up to my tits so I don't have to hunch over 😁😁


----------



## Vally

nnieman said:


> I was intrigued by the grey…. So I decided to see what it would like black.
> Home brew transparent stain allows the grain to show through.
> View attachment 436236
> 
> Nathan


Very nice. Have you tried India ink to color a body? Works great


----------



## Mark Brown

Don't worry @mhammer , you won't have anymore nightmares where solder bridges are concerned. What you said made a lot of sense to me so I immediately set off to put your idea into motion. Thank you for the suggestion!










Forgive the small amount of copper left between the few on the bottom. I am still working on getting the machine 100%.


----------



## nnieman

Vally said:


> Very nice. Have you tried India ink to color a body? Works great


No I haven’t tried that.
I have been using analine dyes from wood essence.
Black is actually a mix of several different brown, grey & dark brown.
I like it - it’s a bit transparent- even on a maple neck you can still see the grain.

Is there a Canadian source for India ink?

Nathan


----------



## mhammer

Mark Brown said:


> Don't worry @mhammer , you won't have anymore nightmares where solder bridges are concerned. What you said made a lot of sense to me so I immediately set off to put your idea into motion. Thank you for the suggestion!
> 
> Forgive the small amount of copper left between the few on the bottom. I am still working on getting the machine 100%.


From one Mark to another (the 'm' is for Mark, and Hammer is the family name), nice recovery. I'll supplement my earlier suggestions in order to increase odds of success.
1) The holes should be only a smidgen bigger than the component leads. When the holes are large, and the component leads "wiggly", that tends to require bigger solder blobs, and that leads nowhere good.
2) When bare copper is exposed, it can oxidize. You won't see evidence other than a duller surface, but it impedes solder. I like to buff the etched board with super-fine steel wool or emery cloth, wipe it down to clear residue, and coat it with liquid flux, applied with a q-tip. Once fluxed, I'll tin the whole board. I know it's not everyone's strategy, but us hobbyists will invariably find ourselves with semi-completed boards hanging around, as we await finding/receiving those last few parts. Tinning keeps the board "receptive" to new solder joints. Once tinned, a scrub with methyl hydrate will clean it up, nice and shiny.


----------



## Vally

nnieman said:


> No I haven’t tried that.
> I have been using analine dyes from wood essence.
> Black is actually a mix of several different brown, grey & dark brown.
> I like it - it’s a bit transparent- even on a maple neck you can still see the grain.
> 
> Is there a Canadian source for India ink?
> 
> Nathan


Amazon would carry it, even Michaels.
Here is a tele body I did, has several layers but does not add the weight that paint does, and it can be sanded if you are looking to pop the grain.


----------



## Mark Brown

mhammer said:


> From one Mark to another (the 'm' is for Mark, and Hammer is the family name), nice recovery. I'll supplement my earlier suggestions in order to increase odds of success.
> 1) The holes should be only a smidgen bigger than the component leads. When the holes are large, and the component leads "wiggly", that tends to require bigger solder blobs, and that leads nowhere good.
> 2) When bare copper is exposed, it can oxidize. You won't see evidence other than a duller surface, but it impedes solder. I like to buff the etched board with super-fine steel wool or emery cloth, wipe it down to clear residue, and coat it with liquid flux, applied with a q-tip. Once fluxed, I'll tin the whole board. I know it's not everyone's strategy, but us hobbyists will invariably find ourselves with semi-completed boards hanging around, as we await finding/receiving those last few parts. Tinning keeps the board "receptive" to new solder joints. Once tinned, a scrub with methyl hydrate will clean it up, nice and shiny.


The holes were a technical failure on the part of the Gcode sender. It stopped communicating with the machine. Where as the holes are designed to be 0.5mm, having to manually realign the bed, there was a small alignment issue, now they are bigger. These are all, for the most part, still prototypes as I get familiar with the equipment. The added benefit is that I get to test new and better ideas. I in fact want now to reduce the overall size and make smaller still the size of the paths. There is no need to have them so large and less large is more good 

I'll give a try to tinning this one tonight, just to see how sexy it looks if nothing else. With the relative ease of making PCB at this point, I have little worry of them oxing off as I await parts as I simply have no requirement to make a board until I have the components for it. I am intrigued by the method though as a fully tinned PCB while being entirely more functional, or at least as much, would really look sweet!


----------



## nnieman

Vally said:


> Amazon would carry it, even Michaels.
> Here is a tele body I did, has several layers but does not add the weight that paint does, and it can be sanded if you are looking to pop the grain.
> View attachment 436591


That looks great!

Nathan


----------



## MarkM

nnieman said:


> No I haven’t tried that.
> I have been using analine dyes from wood essence.
> Black is actually a mix of several different brown, grey & dark brown.
> I like it - it’s a bit transparent- even on a maple neck you can still see the grain.
> 
> Is there a Canadian source for India ink?
> 
> Nathan


I was given a HUGE inventory of analine dyes, if anyone is interested in a sample to do a guitar I am willing to share. Let me know, I have all kinds of different colours.


----------



## mhammer

Vally said:


> Amazon would carry it, even Michaels.
> Here is a tele body I did, has several layers but does not add the weight that paint does, and it can be sanded if you are looking to pop the grain.
> View attachment 436591


VERY handsome instrument. Cries out for a creme pickguard...assuming it's going to have a pickguard.


----------



## Vally

mhammer said:


> VERY handsome instrument. Cries out for a creme pickguard...assuming it's going to have a pickguard.


----------



## seapotato

Whittling a new toothpick.









Coming up with a cool headstock shape is a tough one. I like narrow minimalist shapes ( love my seagulls)
But it's easy to get too pointy. 



It's like reverse strat headstocks, I love how it's easier to reach the tuners, but I also think they make a statement about your playing, which is great if you're Jimi. 

This one looks too...shreddy to me.

And shreddy I ain't. 🤣🤣










More coffee and staring needed.


----------



## SWLABR

seapotato said:


> Whittling a new toothpick.
> View attachment 437665
> 
> 
> Coming up with a cool headstock shape is a tough one. I like narrow minimalist shapes ( love my seagulls)
> But it's easy to get too pointy.
> 
> 
> 
> It's like reverse strat headstocks, I love how it's easier to reach the tuners, but I also think they make a statement about your playing, which is great if you're Jimi.
> 
> This one looks too...shreddy to me.
> 
> And shreddy I ain't. 🤣🤣
> 
> View attachment 437666
> 
> 
> More coffee and staring needed.


Maybe you prefer less standard “Shreddies”?


----------



## seapotato

SWLABR said:


> Maybe you prefer less standard “Shreddies”?
> View attachment 438178


Haha that's about as close as my old fat fingers are gonna get🤣

Everything I drew looked like something else, so fuckit. Tapered with some curves it is.

Ended up here, and there's not a lot left to remove. Haven't decided if I really like it or not, but that's pretty much it.










Took it outside in the better light to see what it's actually going to look like with everything installed.

Getting close to bolting this stuff on and leaving it on. 😁


----------



## Oho

I swapped out the stock burstbuckers in my Gibson Nighthawk for a set of slightly used Dirty Fingers. This thing is going to scream.


----------



## seapotato

I'm deep into carts and horses territory here... Waiting for a better fret saw to show up so I'm messing with hardware and wiring. 

I'm putting in the frets before gluing the board on. Probably lots of reasons not to do it that way, but I figure if I have a catastrophic fuckup during the fret install, I can start again without any drama removing the old board. 

These are some mini humbucker sized filterton ish things that were cheap at GFS. I didn't realize what a pain in the ass they'd be to mount at the time. The holes in these are drilled out so the usual style mounting doesn't work. Supposed to go in the big ugly p90 plastic covers, which doesn't make sense to me. Probably why they were in the clearance section. Meh. 

So rather than add a bunch of screw holes in the top for covers, I opted to bend the tabs down and mount from the back with a bit of nylon. 










Screws and springs into the plastic from the back.










I figure this way, if I hate the pickups, I only have to plug some holes in the back rather than try to cover whatever holes I make in the top.

Seems to work ok, not as big a pain to line up as I thought it'd be. Might look better with some trim, but I figure this way is minimal marking up of the top if the pickups suck and I want to change them in a week. 

Bright side, they're small, so I'll just have to enlarge the routes for different pickups, so won't be a big deal. Who knows maybe I'll like them. Not like I play much electric anyways, they're just fun to build.


----------



## Moodivarius

Haven’t had time for any guitars on the workbench.
Had to fly to a fishing outpost to help my brother-in-law & nephew build an addition for an outfitter that has about 11 outposts. Outfitter located 30 miles west of where I live. My father & myself, have built other outpost cabins for this company before. We flew about 20 minutes north from the base, about 40 miles. 










All material flown in, had to build trusses in place. 
12’x34’ addition, with 12x16 deck in front of addition. 










I flew in Wednesday, brother-in-law & nephew went in Monday, and had floor & walls built. Stayed there in cabin, flew back out Friday late afternoon. 





















Our ride to work. Dehavilland Beaver. 




















Flew back in Monday-Tuesday. 
Worked till we ran out of log siding. Came out this evening. 
































Even had some R&R in evening to catch a few. 










Hopefully back to guitar bench soon. 



Scott


----------



## Vally

Always enjoyed the beaver


----------



## SWLABR

I built this 4 string license plate guitar a few years ago, but it was never functional. So I ordered a few parts off Amazon, found a new plate and rebuilt it.
This one is playable! It’s strictly slide, so no frets. Just the middle four strings: A, D, G, B, but the A is tuned to a G for an open G feel. Still need to mark where the frets would be for guidance, but it plugs in and makes noise!!








On thing that eludes me… the mini pup I bought came wired straight out to the jack. I took it off and wired a 250K pot in between. But, no sound. To troubleshoot I put it back to stock and it worked. I know I wired it correctly for a single pup, vol, output. So why didn’t it work? 
Is the pup too weak to go through it?

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## greco

SWLABR said:


> So why didn’t it work?
> Is the pup too weak to go through it?


Cool looking LP (get it?...brilliant eh?!) guitar! CONGRATS!

Did you check the pot on your meter to see if it is OK?

I really doubt that the pickup is too weak to go through the pot.
What is the DC resistance of the pickup?


----------



## FatStrat2

I'm currently building my second all-US made Partscaster. Seeing how cheap I can pull it off this time.


----------



## seapotato

Down to the short and curlies now...


















Nut, intonation and one fret that's being a dick. 😞
Giving the board a good soak in linseed, that piece of wood has been on a shelf for probably 30 years. Dry as dust.


Should get some noise out of it today...


Might have to shave the heel off a bit to lower the action, but I need some tension on it all first.


----------



## knight_yyz

another LP harness for a non Gibson


----------



## SWLABR

greco said:


> Cool looking LP (get it?...brilliant eh?!) guitar! CONGRATS!
> 
> Did you check the pot on your meter to see if it is OK?
> 
> I really doubt that the pickup is too weak to go through the pot.
> What is the DC resistance of the pickup?


The pup is reading 4.83.


----------



## greco

greco said:


> Did you check the pot on your meter to see if it is OK?


@SWLABR ...Just wondering if the pot is OK



SWLABR said:


> The pup is reading 4.83.


Just FYI ..Some Charlie Christian full size single coil pickups have a DCR lower that 4 K.








Charlie Christian for Solidbody


Check out the deal on Charlie Christian for Solidbody at Lollar Pickups




www.lollarguitars.com


----------



## SWLABR

I think it’s the pot.


----------



## greco

SWLABR said:


> I think it’s the pot.


You really should consider taking a break from smoking that stuff when you are wiring guitars. Just a thought.


----------



## SWLABR

greco said:


> You really should consider taking a break from smoking that stuff when you are wiring guitars. Just a thought.


Now that’s funny.

I’d better check the potentiometer now…


----------



## Boyce Philips

I picked this up on Marketplace today. It looks in good shape, it just needs a really good cleaning and new strings. All the electrics work. It's a Squier 51 from 2004.


----------



## knight_yyz

This is for a forum member. For a double humbucker telecaster. Oak Grigsby 3 way with bourns 500k audio pots and a genuine Sprague NOS Orange Drop @.022uF, cloth wire, switchcraft jack.... Got a bit fancier on the switch jumpers. Let me know what you think
The pups are braided wire so the long chunk of shrink is to cover excess braid and avoid shorts.


----------



## greco

This is a string saver concept that I have used for wiring work, pickup swaps, etc. on many various style guitars through the years.










I rewired and slightly modded my $50.00 Strat. Nothing exciting or fancy. It is now worth $52.00
Not all of that "unnecessary" solder is mine. I was just too lazy to remove it.


----------



## laristotle

greco said:


> string saver concept


Luv it! Great idea!


----------



## greco

laristotle said:


> Luv it! Great idea!
> View attachment 441003


Thanks!


----------



## Zeegler

Found a stray SG neck

Gonna make it into a SG Supreme sorta thing


----------



## SWLABR

That’s where I left that SG neck!!


----------



## knight_yyz

You guys are keeping me on my toes this week! 
4 way telecaster with 250k audio tapers cloth wire and a .033 PIO cap 
2 dual cap stratocaster with 250k audio tapers, cloth wire and .022 neck and middle and .010 bridge panasonic "chicklets" (same as orange drops)
Les Paul Deluxe with 500k audio tapers with .033/.015 PIO caps 50's style, waiting on long switch to do the braided wire...


----------



## Delores Streisand

Bittersweet every time this thread gets bumped.

Dear Vadsy, how we miss ye!


----------



## laristotle

Delores Streisand said:


> Dear Vadsy, how we miss ye!


I'm not going to share any of the nasty that he PM'd me with, I'll just say that he was a nasty charlatan.
He managed to stalk me to another forum along with another member.
I'm guessing that he's back with a different nom de plume.


----------



## AlexOT

Finished getting rid of that weird metal arm hanging out of the bridge of the guitar. I Repaired some damage, deep scratches and prepped it for painting.


----------



## knight_yyz

2 more harnesses. This is for a forum member going into a LP Deluxe. Long version of Switchcraft switch, and as usual bourns 500k audio pots, with Russian PIO's at .033 neck and .015 bridge. shrink wrap is color code for bridge and neck and hot wire to jack




















Second is for a 5 way telecaster with a humbucker bridge and single coil neck. 5 way super switch (4 pole), 500k pots, with .033uF cap. Treble bleed is going on the volume pot but not shown (don;t have a 470pf cap at the moment) will also be adding a 470k resistor so the single thinks the pot is 250k. 
Humbucker series / Humbucker split / Humbucker split with neck single / Full Humbucker and neck / neck single


----------



## Mark Brown

Digital Work bench tonight.

Planning/design stage of my pedal board. It might not look as amazing as @Alex has, but I can assure you I am 100% inspired (stealing) by his board.

Top plate, much the same, routed over Volume/wah pedal and the bottom deck to fit an additional 3 pedals.

The yellow boxes are pedals, they are mashed together because they are sized to incorporate their jacks in the layout. The red are routes in the top plate to place cabling through and the weird looking red wings are the sides.










Tomorrow I should be able to finish the template, get them cut out and off to the router table in the rain!

The bottom pedals fit under the second tier so there is enough room there for the stomps and the controls to function. 

Should just work coming in at 20x20 outside dimensions.


----------



## knight_yyz

And one more unique harness. This is a 5 way strat harness with Master Volume / Blend / Master Tone

Using Bourns 250k Audio pots for volume and tone with a 250k and a linear no load pot for the blend. Russian PIO @.033uF cloth wire and Oaks Grigsby 5 way switchcraft jack

if blend is on ten all 5 positions act like a normal strat, but as soon as you move the blend pot you get

P1 Bridge, fade in the neck
p2 Bridge and Middle, fade in the neck
P3 Middle
p3 Middle and Neck, fade in bridge
p4 Neck, fade in bridge


----------



## seapotato

Well, seeing as my latest build is coming into the world kicking and screaming and being a total pain in the ass, I opted for an easy gratifying job.

My Strat is a 92 mij 62 reissue. I'm into old Toyota's so mij suits me fine.

I'd been toying with selling it over the last few months, but I've been getting back into it lately, so I gave it some love.

Stock term block hole for the bar was stripped, so one of those GFS brass blocks seemed like an easy fix. I don't know if it affected the tone like they claim, but it was nicely made and an easy install.









Took the pickguard off just because I never have, and there was some half-assed shielding around the bridge pickup, so I redid that and the rest of the cavities.

Also dressed the frets and new strings. Was a tad overdue...

The finish on this guitar has always been weirdly crazed, and had a big chip right where my arm rests so I thought I'd do some sanding and smooth out the chips edges so it wasn't so scratchy on my forearm...

And proceeded to make the chip 3 times as big just by looking at it. Honestly I think I could strip all the black off with a plastic butter knife or fingernail in a half hour...🤣








I wonder if it got frozen at some point or something? Like fort Mac in February in the car frozen.

I'd refinish it if it bothered me, but it doesn't, another decade or two it might be getting kinda naked lol.


Appears I have the soft porn filter engaged. :lol:


----------



## nnieman

This old Kay made silvertone 1445
Rotten binding 
Only middle pickup works
Possible neck break (the paint on the neck looks newer than the other black paint)
The bridge has never been slotted for strings so the high e falls off when you strum hard
I’ll probably start with the bridge.

The middle pickup sounds great - very fat single coil but a surprising amount of high end (considering the thick metal cover)

Nathan


----------



## Mark Brown

nnieman said:


> This old Kay made silvertone 1445
> Rotten binding
> Only middle pickup works
> Possible neck break (the paint on the neck looks newer than the other black paint)
> The bridge has never been slotted for strings so the high e falls off when you strum hard
> I’ll probably start with the bridge.
> 
> The middle pickup sounds great - very fat single coil but a surprising amount of high end (considering the thick metal cover)
> 
> Nathan
> View attachment 447746
> View attachment 447747
> View attachment 447748
> View attachment 447749
> View attachment 447750
> View attachment 447751


you'll have it right as rain in no time.


----------



## greco

@nnieman Interesting looking guitar!

Please help me to learn about this binding. 










Is the black-white-black alternating "inner" layer (BWB) a totally separate binding from the outer pure cream coloured layer?
Can the outer cream layer be completely removed without damaging/destabilizing the BWB layer?
Are you planning on repairing/replacing the binding?

Thanks in advance.

I will be very interested when you progress to looking at the electronics as that always interests me in these old guitars.


----------



## laristotle

greco said:


> looking at the electronics


I'm curious as to how the pups are mounted.
And the electronics as well.
There are no access panels that I can see.


----------



## Mark Brown

greco said:


> I will be very interested when you progress to looking at the electronics as that always interests me in these old guitars.





laristotle said:


> I'm curious as to how the pups are mounted.
> And the electronics as well.
> There are no access panels that I can see.


I would guess the legs on the pups have enough room to clear the cavity and it routs like a 335, but now I am curious too!
It is a semi-hollow so that would probably be it?


----------



## greco

I'm quite sure that there was a thread about this style of pickup sometime during the past year or so.

IIRC, @mhammer had one or was familiar with them.

@nnieman Do you know when the guitar was made and where?


----------



## nnieman

greco said:


> @nnieman Interesting looking guitar!
> 
> Please help me to learn about this binding.
> 
> View attachment 447752
> 
> 
> Is the black-white-black alternating "inner" layer (BWB) a totally separate binding from the outer pure cream coloured layer?
> Can the outer cream layer be completely removed without damaging/destabilizing the BWB layer?
> Are you planning on repairing/replacing the binding?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> I will be very interested when you progress to looking at the electronics as that always interests me in these old guitars.


Yes thats correct.





Checker Guitar Binding


Browse our range of Guitar Binding with Checker Pattern Type




www.rothkoandfrost.com





I am planning on replacing the outer cream layer eventually....quite frankly its not bothering me as is.

The knobs are 3 volumes, treble and bass. The switch is every pickup individually and all 3 combined.



laristotle said:


> I'm curious as to how the pups are mounted.
> And the electronics as well.
> There are no access panels that I can see.


The pickups are the same as this one








Kay Speed Bump pickup Gold | Reverb Canada


AS ISKay 60’s Speed Bump gold pickup. Got it in a part lot a while ago. I have no possibilities to test it so I sell it AS IS




reverb.com





It has weird springy things on the legs
I think its totally hollow but no control cavity access.
I will have to fish everything through the pickup cavities like a gretsch.



Mark Brown said:


> I would guess the legs on the pups have enough room to clear the cavity and it routs like a 335, but now I am curious too!
> It is a semi-hollow so that would probably be it?





greco said:


> I'm quite sure that there was a thread about this style of pickup sometime during the past year or so.
> 
> IIRC, @mhammer had one or was familiar with them.
> 
> @nnieman Do you know when the guitar was made and where?
> View attachment 447791


It is a silvertone 1445 - made for sears by kay.
Early 1960s.
The body is a kay speed demon with fancy binding and no f hole.
The neck is a chunky c shape - less chunky than similar vintage american made guitars.
Still very comfy.

The scale length is weird - its 24 1/8 inches.
I check and double checked - it is 12 1/8 from the nut to the 12th fret.

I think the kay value leaders were the same scale length.

Nathan


----------



## nnieman

Silvertone Model 1445L Thinline Hollow Body Electric Guitar, made by Kay , c. 1962 | RetroFret


RetroFret Vintage Guitars




www.retrofret.com




Silvertone Model 1445L Model Thinline Hollow Body Electric Guitar, made by Kay, c. 1962, made in Chicago, natural top, dark back and sides finish, laminated maple body, maple neck with rosewood fingerboard, black hard shell case. 

The Model 1445 was the Sears iteration of Kay's "Speed Demon", part of the company's new concepts for their 1960s line. With an arched laminated maple body carrying three "Speed bump" pickups, the 1445 is a good-sounding guitar -- and a good-looking one too, with a nice flame maple grain to the top and Rickenbacker-like checkerboard binding. 

Offered originally in 1961 at $99.50 through Sears, this was quite a good bargain in an electric guitar for the time. "Made to professional standards", Sears promised, and in this case they are on target, as this is a least as nice an instrument as most full-line Kays.

Nathan


----------



## Moodivarius

Picked up a used set of tracks for my quad. Got them mounted today. A few minor modifications yet. 






















Raises the bike up a bit. Slower, & rides a bit rougher, but should get me to the fishing hole.


----------



## AlexOT

Nice piece of alder ready for staining. And I finally got to upgrade my paint stick rig to a rotating one!


----------



## Moodivarius

Finally got time this evening to work on a guitar! 😁

Picked up a used Bigsby B50 to change out on my Oldest Son’s Jelly! Jazz/Tele 😝😝

Before, was a cheap fake. 




















After










Much smoother & stays in tune. Whammy bar is almost parallel with the body, instead of 45deg up in the air. 
A little adjust of the bridge, to bring the action lower, and now plays like a dream.


----------



## Mark Brown

AlexOT said:


> View attachment 449748
> 
> 
> 
> Nice piece of alder ready for staining. And I finally got to upgrade my paint stick rig to a rotating one!


Is that a barbed hose t fitting I see??


----------



## AlexOT

Mark Brown said:


> Is that a barbed hose t fitting I see??


Yes, that, a few woodscrews, a broomstick and a small piece of scrap wood! So far steady and holding together.


----------



## AlexOT

Update!

The oil works great, this is where we're at after two weeks. Few more layers, sanding and on to finding a neck and installing a bridge. Most fun I ever had with my clothes on.


----------



## Moodivarius

No guitar time.

Took advantage of our just above freezing weather to try and finish a couple of jobs in the unheated shop area.

Finished building the mounts for the anti-rotation mechanism of the used tracks I put on my quad. Took the existing brackets, for a different model, & modified to work on my bike.

I’m a better grinder, than welder, but I stick stuff together. :lol:

Left side.










Right side.










Built from 1 1/2”x1/4” channel. Cut original mount, bent & welded in channel, to work around my break drum. Some more angle iron welded to that to secure to the suspension.











Also bought the proper 4” hub extension for the rear, to widen each side, so the width of the rear tracks equal the front. Allows the rear tracks to run in the front tracks trail.












































Then built the roof frame on the backhoe & had to shorten the windshield frame as well.
































Now I will attach 1/8” aluminum checker plate for the roof skin, and a piece of plexiglass for the windshield.

Hope my guitar posts come soon.


----------



## SWLABR

You got cool toys dude!


----------



## Moodivarius

Finally had some time to get back to working on guitars. 

Drilled holes for pots, switch slot, and input jack hole. 






















The plan tomorrow is, bridge inserts, zpoxy grain filler on body, & install frets.


----------



## Moodivarius

Drilled holes for bridge anchors, glued in some tabs to screw rear control cover to, final sand & Zpoxy grain filled today.






















Really brought the out flamed figuring in the walnut top


----------



## Moodivarius

Sanded back second coat of Zpoxy grain filler. Prepped for nitrocellulose lacquer. 


































Sprayed 3 coats of nitro before supper. 





















The walnut figuring is starting to emerge.


----------



## Moodivarius

Coat 5






























Sprayed another on 24th aft. No pics yet.


----------



## Mark Brown

That is a beautiful piece of wood. It helps that you turned it into a guitar, but it is stunning all on its own.


----------



## Moodivarius

Worked on fretting the fingerboard yesterday afternoon.











Used the Dremel with cutting disk to grind the tang away.

































Pressed in with the caul in drill press.





















Used a toothpick to put Titebond in each fret slot.






















I’ll trim and file this evening.


----------



## greco

Thanks for all of the ongoing pics and comments. Beautiful work! CONGRATS!

It took me a long time to sort out what was happening here ...LOL! (I have a similar magnifier)


----------



## seapotato

Because my wife is awesome, she bought me a guitar for xmas. ( Also bday and anniversary, so I'm not getting anything else for the foreseeable future lol)










Father in law got me a bore scope as well, so first use was on this, which let me find this... hopefully the source of a rattle 🤣🤣










And lastly the jack was loose, and i could see some wtf soldering when I peered in.

Seriously. Wtf?🤣

Replacement jack and that's a chunk of the old one maybe?

Anyways this post is me killing time while the soldering iron heats up Lol


----------



## greco

Nominated for "Most Creative Soldering Award 2022"










CONGRATS on the new guitar! ENJOY!


----------



## Moodivarius

Got the frets all tweaked, pickups in & wired.

It’s alive!






















Pegcity hand wound bridge pickup, & Gretsch Filtertron in the neck.























































A happy jammer.

A few tweaks yet.
Nut filing, string trees, and maybe a resistor to bring the brightness down on the Jazzmaster bridge pickup. Quite a difference between the Jazzmaster bridge(bright), & the Filtertron Neck(mellow).
I’m running 500K pots, might add a 470K resistor to ground on the bridge pickup to tame it.


----------



## seapotato

greco said:


> Nominated for "Most Creative Soldering Award 2022"
> 
> View attachment 457294
> 
> 
> CONGRATS on the new guitar! ENJOY!


Haha, yeah isn't that something?

I understand it being tricky because of the lack of an access panel and the wires being barely long enough but damn.

They get extra bonus points for losing the lock washer and having it stick to the pickup magnet 🤣🤣


----------



## Moodivarius

Happy New Year!


----------



## Mark Brown

My work bench is on my work bench again.

Copper amp rack to compliment the new pine desk.

I wanted walnut, but it priced over 500 dollars for rough boards, just not worth the expense.


----------



## Mark Brown

I just made the world's cutest little control plate


----------



## Mark Brown

Me again. We have moved well outside prototype and are 1/3 of the way through the production model. Works like a bloody charm. The heads come through the TAE like magic and at the flick of a switch i can Cab out. Tested it all just now and it works really great.

Might seem rather simple to some but I'm actually really, really proud of this one.


----------



## Mark Brown

And installed 


Close up










Far Away


----------



## Moodivarius

Picked up some new equipment for the workshop.











10 watt laser engraver.















Played around this evening.






















Should make some cool stuff.



Scott


----------



## Mark Brown

Moodivarius said:


> Picked up some new equipment for the workshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 watt laser engraver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Played around this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should make some cool stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Scott


They are super fun! I have a 65w 600x400 bed. Best thing ever, next to a proper cnc... but you know all about that so I won't bother telling ya 

Hope you really enjoy it!

I doubt it will come up but if you need help you let me know!


----------



## Moodivarius

Picked up a laser engraver. 
I think I’ll be able to make some cool stuff. 

Made a headstock logo for the guitar. 












First prototype was on cardboard. 











Then on some flamed maple veneer I had. 
































Set it on the headstock for a look. I’ll finish with clear lacquer, then glue on the headstock.


----------



## Mark Brown

Moodivarius said:


> Picked up a laser engraver.
> I think I’ll be able to make some cool stuff.
> 
> Made a headstock logo for the guitar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First prototype was on cardboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then on some flamed maple veneer I had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set it on the headstock for a look. I’ll finish with clear lacquer, then glue on the headstock.


Looking really good my man!

Doesn't look like you'll be needing any help


----------



## Moodivarius

Mark Brown said:


> Looking really good my man!
> 
> Doesn't look like you'll be needing any help


I always need help. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Mark Brown

Moodivarius said:


> I always need help. 🤣🤣🤣


The kind of help you need my friend i cannot offer because that road we walk together


----------

